# lets give this journo lark a pop shall we??



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

bonjourno mi amigos 

some of me know me as that hilarious chap who pops up with a charmingly (yes its a word :laugh: ) funny comments every now and then, others who dont know me... well.... hello i guess, lol.

anywho.....

journal thingy, time to put what my routine is and what i eat then i suppose.

shall start with height and weight, i'm 5'6 ([email protected] barsnack! :lol: ) and currently 80kg, usually a bit heavier but been slimming down for my holiday which kicks off on saturday  not a clue on bodyfat, not seeing any abs but look okay in a tight t-shirt..... not that i wear anything like that....... :whistling:

so then, i've just started the strong lifts 5x5 which so far has been really enjoyable (probably not working hard enough if i still like doing it eh?  )

just been finding what numbers i'm gonna be starting off at to start with.

first session was tuesday which went as follows: (weights in kilos)

squats = 90x5

bench = 80x5

bent over row 80x5

felt like i had plenty in the tank for bench and squats, bb row was a bit annoying as my form was going tits up after the first couple 

second session was tonight and went like:

squat = 95x5

shoulder press = 65x5

deadlift = 110x5

was a bit miffed by deadlift, one rep max is 130, but repping 110 seemed to be a bit of a pain, mainly with grip. but dont want to rely on straps, so will carry on fighting against it for now.

not great numbers i realise, but like the mighty Uhan said, we all start somewhere.

probably gonna have to invest in some of my own 1.25kg discs as my gym doesnt have any :sad: and thats the recommended increase with each session

diet wise, well usually eat around 3000 when i'm not looking to gain or lose which is based on chicken, oats and pasta. i do keep it ridiculousy simple, normal meal plan goes like:

breakfast = 100g oats

couple hours later = 200g chicken with four slices brown bread

dinner = 150g's pasta and 200g chicken

couple hours later usually 200g's chicken with wraps

workout

after workout is normally another round of 150g pasta with 200g's of pasta.

if i'm feeling hungry before bed i'll dabble with some oats, but to be honest i've not done that for a while.

not sure what else to put for know, so if anyone wants to ridicule me, or generally spam the hell out of this thread... well.... why not?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Charming? Funny? Sure that was someone else. Subbed anyway. All the best :thumbup1:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Charming? Funny? Sure that was someone else. Subbed anyway. All the best :thumbup1:


im expecting much help and advice from the likes of you and uhan


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Consider yourself taken under my mighty armpit  . And don't you dare fix that statement!!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Consider yourself taken under my mighty armpit  . *And don't you dare fix that statement!!!*


hahaha! you confuse me with JP


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

pictures too please 

and training videos 

well done for making a log bout bloody time , as for your training dont worry too much about the numbers stick at it this is just the start .

diet needs more variety fish/steak fruit/veg are a must anyway all the best and have a good time in murcia


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

pictures will more than likely be up after hols (im expecting to look like crap after that, so a perfect starting point)

vids are gonna be awkward as i train alone 

diet comes down to being very lazy cooking all my food, hence the lack of variation. the diet at the weekends is quite relaxed though. get quite a different variety then including steak and plenty of veg, its just mon-fri thats a bit regimental


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

good luck with journal,will be following, are you bulking back up after you get back from holiday


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

I always see your avvi pic and think 'why is he holding onto another mans arm'. But then realise i hadn't looked at it properly


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

barsnack said:


> good luck with journal,will be following, are you bulking back up after you get back from holiday


yeah the plan is to add a few extra pounds when i get back, most i've been is 84 but i've no problem going past that as long as i dont look like a blob, lol. i aint after no 6-pack, purely in this for strength gains


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Aggression said:


> I always see your avvi pic and think 'why is he holding onto another mans arm'. But then realise i hadn't looked at it properly


 :lol: yep i'm keeping my hands to myself in the avi, if anything i'm being molested by a mate of mine, lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Consider yourself taken under my mighty shaft


fixed


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Does the gym have 2.5kg discs, if so up it by 5kg every week, if you cant up it any more in a certain week stay at the weight you were at the week before but never lower it 

Vids can be done by placing video camera/phone on record on the side (Dont pretend you have never filmed yourself doing the chopper  )

Diet looks ok but are you not using shakes? Id drop the brown bread in meal 2 and replace with some zero fat cottage cheese 

It also seems a hell of a lot of carbs that your taking in.. Do you not like rice??

I would also swap the pre workout for a shake too :whistling:

Something like this...

Morning: 100g oats with water, 1 Grapefruit

Mid morning: 1 shake

Afternoon: 200g Chicken and 200g brown rice, Zero fat cottage cheese, Broccoli

Mid afternoon: 1 shake

Dinner: 200g chicken with wraps

Pre Workout: 1 Shake

WORKOUT

Post Workout: 200g Chicken and 200g brown rice, broccoli, Zero fat cottage cheese

1 Tblspn peanut butter before bed


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

will-uk said:


> Does the gym have 2.5kg discs, if so up it by 5kg every week, if you cant up it any more in a certain week stay at the weight you were at the week before but never lower it
> 
> Vids can be done by placing video camera/phone on record on the side (Dont pretend you have never filmed yourself doing the chopper  )
> 
> ...


Yeah the gyms lowest weight discs are 2.5, think I'm gonna buy my own 1.25 discs so Its more possible to go up in weight on a more regular basis.

Would feel a bit of a fool filming myself in the gym, prob get some funny looks as well :lol:

As to the diet, simplicity keeps me in check, I used to have 2 oats and whey shakes a day but moved onto more solid food as it was easier to put the weight on with real grub


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Subbed! good luck with your goals bro :thumb:

Dan


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

you say your form was bad on bent over rows, well although you should aim to increase the weight every week (even though it isnt possible most of the time) dont be afraid to lower the weight slightly if your forms suffering


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

CORRECT! or u will hit a wall at some point bro


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Good luck with making your goals mate Im going to start a Log once ive became a bronze member as well.

Enjoy the holiday and remember right back into training when you get back no slacking lol


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

barsnack said:


> you say your form was bad on bent over rows, well although you should aim to increase the weight every week (even though it isnt possible most of the time) dont be afraid to lower the weight slightly if your forms suffering


i think i'm gonna actually drop 10kg then slowly work back up, i dont mind sacrificing a bit of form when weight goes up, but i'd still prefer to be knocking 4 decent reps out


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

paul81 said:


> i think i'm gonna actually drop 10kg then slowly work back up, i dont mind sacrificing a bit of form when weight goes up, but i'd still prefer to be knocking 4 decent reps out


you will be knocking 4 decent reps out ANY time (regardless of weight) you push 4 or so reps out with good form and maximum effort. Were you going on holiday, being nosey


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Off to murcia tomorrow morning, just in the pub now having pre-flight drinks with the missis, lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

paul81 said:


> Off to murcia tomorrow morning, just in the pub now having pre-flight drinks with the missis, lol


your missus must be a barrel of laughs if your on ukm while in the pub with her...only kidding, enjoy yourself


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Lol! Yeah she keeps giving me nasty looks, may have to put the phone away :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Have a good holiday Paul...Subbed


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> Lol! Yeah she keeps giving me nasty looks, may have to put the phone away :lol:


take a few extra holiday pics paul we wanna see some summer flesh 

and not of people that are 5 foot 6


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

uhan said:


> take a few extra holiday pics paul we wanna see some summer flesh
> 
> and not of people that are 5 foot 6


Haha ya perv! :lol:

Thanks to everyone that's stopped by, i'm back next weekend so I should be back in the gym next Sunday, so hopefully have a couple of pics up then along with my routine 

See ya later all

A viva espania


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Ola!!!!

and therein lies the extent of my spanish vocab....... 

loved murcia though, although nipple watch on the beach was a tad disappointing unless you class 50-60 women with their pancakes out...... :confused1:

anywho.....

got back to the gym today, eased myself into it a tad, although weights moved up as they should

working sets went as follows:

Squats 95x5

bench press 85x5

bent over rows 85x5

same prob with the rows though, bloody grip. have to admit i'm tempted to get some straps although really would like to get some good numbers without  tried using different grips but with the same result.

bench press was a tad dicey aswell, although now i've actually found out where they hide the 1.25kg discs, i can increase at a smaller rate, keeping it consistent


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

try hanging on the chin up bar 3x after every work out for as long as you can ...will help build grip strength


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

uhan said:


> try hanging on the chin up bar 3x after every work out for as long as you can ...will help build grip strength


good man, will definately give that a pop. 

been moaning at the missis all week that the next holiday we're stopping at a hotel that has a gym, even if its a **** poor one that only goes up to 20 kilo dumbells, i need to be doing something, :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> good man, will definately give that a pop.
> 
> been moaning at the missis all week that the next holiday we're stopping at a hotel that has a gym, even if its a **** poor one that only goes up to 20 kilo dumbells, i need to be doing something, :lol:


haha yeah i know the feeling but time off is great for the cns and for motivation 

now get some pics up


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome back, young man  . Hope you put on 10 kilos whilst away. Not a proper holiday otherwise


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

haha, when i was getting changed i noticed i was accidently sat opposite a full length mirror. so after i looked and thought 'hmm i havent come back in that bad a shape' i got my phone out, got quite close to taking a few pics but thought screw that, i'll look a right tool if someone comes in :lol: :lol:

and i look best in the gym mirror than the ones i have at home, lol.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Welcome back, young man  . Hope you put on 10 kilos whilst away. Not a proper holiday otherwise


actually think i may have lost a few kilos  will weigh myself on the work scales tomorrow and see what the damage is. at a rough guesstimate, i'd say i'd come down to 76 or something  ah well, that'll soon get back up when i start back on the normal diet


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Ah, photos. Everybody seems to like photos. Except if you're Tass of course, as he is the video king  . You'll have to man up and post some at some point or Greshie will give you some serious grief  . I'm toying with the idea of starting a journal shortly and if everybody's really nice even I may post up one or two :whistling:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Ah, photos. Everybody seems to like photos. Except if you're Tass of course, as he is the video king  . You'll have to man up and post some at some point or Greshie will give you some serious grief  . *I'm toying with the idea of starting a journal shortly and if everybody's really nice even I may post up one of two* :whistling:


yep, you should definately start one up. but please, no nudity...... just PM them to uhan :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Uhan took them, mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lol old noodle arms added me on facebook he was saying about wanting bigger arms and i said he needed bigger legs (they were tiny) so he sent me a picture of himself full frontal nudity lol bit of a shock seeing his wanger i couldnt look at the picture its scared my brain .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

but i'm guessing you saved the picture? :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> but i'm guessing you saved the picture? :laugh:


i posted it in the adult lounge


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Uhan took them, mate


I actually did lol at this.. What the fcuk was he thinking? ha ha ha ha

I quoted the wrong thing....oh fcuk it..I'll get me coat


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Paul, pics are good but not a patch on vids


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

pics seem more likely at the mo, until i can convince a mate to get off their @rse and join me at the gym.....

my mates are lazy and just prefer drinking after they finish work instead of actually looking after themselves :sad:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

weighed in at 78 kilo on the work scales today, they should be accurate as well as they're MEANT to be calibrated twice a day.......

so didnt lose too much, happy with that.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

tonights session went a little bit like this:

squats= 97.5

shoulder press=67.5

deadlifts=130.....

although the thing with deadlift is.... hate repping, grip is still the problem. so i seemed to just go for the single rep once i warmed up to 100 (which went 50, 80, 100) from there i ended up going up in tens, which went surprisingly well. pretty sure i had at least another 10kilo in me at the moment, although dont really want to rush and hurt my back.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good lifts, mate. There's no rush, and nothing slows progress faster than a tweak in the lower back. I think we need the 100k squat cracked. Got to keep it in touch with your deadlift  . Nice press, too. Uhan will be pleased  . Are you doing only the compound movements or isolation stuff as well?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Good lifts, mate. There's no rush, and nothing slows progress faster than a tweak in the lower back. I think we need the 100k squat cracked. Got to keep it in touch with your deadlift  . Nice press, too. Uhan will be pleased  . Are you doing only the compound movements or isolation stuff as well?


at the moment its all about the compounds, which actually suits me fine 

it was funny tonight because i dont see many people deadlifting at the gym im at now, so when i had 130 on the bar, i saw in the mirror there was about 6 lads waiting to see me lift it :lol: i thought jesus its only 130!!! lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

paul81 said:


> at the moment its all about the compounds, which actually suits me fine
> 
> it was funny tonight because i dont see many people deadlifting at the gym im at now, so when i had 130 on the bar, i saw in the mirror there was about 6 lads waiting to see me lift it :lol: i thought jesus its only 130!!! lol


This is all good :thumbup1: Compounds are king especially on a bulk. And there's nothing more motivating than an expectant audience - brings out the showman (read bighead) in all of us  . I was deadlifting a tidy weight with an audience once, tore a muscle on the sixth rep, and carried on to do eight just because of the crowd. Took my bow then scuttled off to a+e to whimper to myself


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

did lol at the bit at the end Ming 

tell you what though, i really enjoying the whole 'just compound' routine, even just by adding the minimum amount each session, on the way to the gym i get it in my head that im 'going to f**king add that extra 2.5 kilo on!!' its given me a new lease on gym life 

except for deads, then it'll probably be 5 each session


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good lifting paul well done 

soon the boy will become a man once you hit that 100k over head press


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

paul81 said:


> haha, when i was getting changed i noticed i was accidently sat opposite a full length mirror. so after i looked and thought 'hmm i havent come back in that bad a shape' i got my phone out, got quite close to taking a few pics but thought screw that, i'll look a right tool if someone comes in :lol: :lol:
> 
> and i look best in the gym mirror than the ones i have at home, lol.





Mingster said:


> Ah, photos. Everybody seems to like photos. Except if you're Tass of course, as he is the video king  . You'll have to man up and post some at some point or Greshie will give you some serious grief  . I'm toying with the idea of starting a journal shortly and if everybody's really nice even I may post up one or two :whistling:


A mirror is a mirror ... so just get some photo's up so we can judge your progress..........


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

uhan said:


> lol old noodle arms added me on facebook he was saying about wanting bigger arms and i said he needed bigger legs (they were tiny) so he sent me a picture of himself full frontal nudity lol bit of a shock seeing his wanger i couldnt look at the picture its scared my brain .


This does not surprise me ..... Noodles sending you a pic that is !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Greshie said:


> This does not surprise me ..... Noodles sending you a pic that is !


its in the adult lounge so not sure if silvers can enter but i can pm you the picture if you want i dont mind


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Greshie said:


> A mirror is a mirror ... so just get some photo's up so we can judge your progress..........


Will get some up at the weekend then, shall get the missis to take some pics of me :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

uhan said:


> its in the adult lounge so not sure if silvers can enter but i can pm you the picture if you want i dont mind


oh go on then .... Noodlearms won't mind that's for sure .....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Greshie said:


> oh go on then .... Noodlearms won't mind that's for sure .....


done i think


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

uhan said:


> done i think


Hmmm could have been worse (for you!) I think!  ... but on a serious note a physique with potential I'd say.....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Greshie said:


> Hmmm could have been worse (for you!) I think!  ... but on a serious note a physique with potential I'd say.....


haha just not my thing so took me by surprise , not often do you see a guy with a wanger bigger than his legs lol


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

uhan said:


> haha just not my thing so took me by surprise , not often do you see a guy with a wanger bigger than his legs lol


 :laugh: ... "no knickers no shame" comes to mind !


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

right then, so tonights session took a turn for the better.... i took the stabalizers off and didnt bother using the smith machine. which i'll be honest, i'd been using while i got comfortable doing certain exercise (squats, bench press and shoulder press)

so since i went fully free weight tonight, i lowered the weights and basically went on a fact finding session to see what numbers i was going to be moving....

it ended up surprisingly well:

squat=95x5 (felt i had some more, but also felt a twinge in the groin area :sad

bench press=80 (little disappointed in that to be honest)

bent over row=87.5 (obviously never used smith machine doing this exercise, so that went up as usual. form was getting better aswell, although the last set i only managed 4 reps instead of the usual 5)

so all in all it went okay, i've broke through the mental barrier of using the fairy smith machine, just gotta carry that onto the next session when i hit shoulder press, and go free weight


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

great progress Paulie D, you find range of movement better doing the benchig without smith machie, will give you a better pump in the chest...if you feel the slightest tweak of muscle then dont continue wiht that exercise, im out for 4weeks cause of stupidy...and about time we see some pics, get a few at different angles (i promise im not being gay)


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

:lol:yeah i'll read the last sentence in a non-**** way 

pics should be appearing saturday, as i've roped the missis in to take some, but not seeing her very much till then thanks to either/both working funny times..... so keep your pants on till then chap :laugh:

think the groin tinge will soon pass, already feeling better now i'm sat down, so as long as i stay sat in my chair all day tomorrow at work it'll all be nice and rested


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

good stuff, so your enjoying the 5x5 routine, it something you might do permanelty or still change it around every now and again


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

at the moment its safe to say i love it. but at the moment lifts are still increasing which is whats spurring me on. i suppose when i hit the wall in a months time or whenever, the motivation may die off a tad. but so far i'm enjoying the gym more than i have before:thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Top news that you've binned the Smith Machine, mate. Think of all those stabilizing muscles you're gonna develop with every set now. You will get a few tweaks and niggles as all sorts of different muscles will be pitching into the effort instead of just watching from the sidelines, but this will soon pass. Be careful, as barsnack says, so you don't aggravate anything early doors, and keep form tight. Forms very important with the heavy free weight stuff. Get some pies down you and huge growth will be coming your way I'm sure  :thumbup1:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

can i substitute the pies for weight watchers cookies? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

No bother, mate :lol: :lol: Send the pies to me


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

i'm thinking of adding a few more cals to the diet though, dont think i'm really back into the swing of things fully yet since i've been back off holiday, kinda got used to just eating 2-3 meals a day over there :sad: at the moment i think i'm usually eating 4-5 so probably knocking back around 2700 cals, hitting my targets for protein though thanks to my love of chicken


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, it's pretty difficult to add the beef without adding a touch of pork at the same time. Doesn't bother me much  Have been really bloated of late and I suspect it's down to that old culprit - oats. Funnily enough I can eat as much wheat as I like with no problems. Bit of a bind finding all those oat calories from somewhere else. Hmm....might have to add a kebab eod :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

its funny you should say that actually, as a guy at work said since he's started having weetabix in the morning instead of oats, he 1.feels better round the gut area, and 2. spending less time making breakfast.

plus he also said he's gone down from eating 8 weetabix to just 3...... which no doubt helps :lol:

i always thought weetabix/shredded wheat was packed with sugar??


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Just checked the box - 4.4g of sugar per 100g. Is that a lot? Wouldn't have thought so. I'm only eating 10 a day since packing in the oats as I'm not training much at minute. Will be upping consumption considerably soon or finding another source of carbs methinks  .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

im guessing 100g would equal 5-6 weetabix? so that doesnt sound bad to me at all. might give that one a shot myself!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep, sounds ok. I've got to eat them before they turn to mush though. I'm partial to a nice, firm Weetabix. Unless I blend them in a shake and neck them of course, but that's a given for anything blendable :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> at the moment its safe to say i love it. but at the moment lifts are still increasing which is whats spurring me on. i suppose when i hit the wall in a months time or whenever, the motivation may die off a tad. but so far i'm enjoying the gym more than i have before:thumb:


i have pay pal and alert pay also the local corner shop does western union


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

uhan said:


> i have pay pal and alert pay also the local corner shop does western union


LOL! :lol:

you will get a thankyou, and be able to sit back and watch what you created, hahaha!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> LOL! :lol:
> 
> you will get a thankyou, and be able to sit back and watch what you created, hahaha!


i feel like dr frankenstein ..... i also look like his monster lol


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

uhan said:


> i feel like dr frankenstein ..... *i also look like his monster *lol


im fair too polite to comment on that one mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> im fair too polite to comment on that one mate


not sure you could hurt my feelings on that one buddy but i may cry if someone called me a fat bodybuilder :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

having a nice cheat meal tonight, meat feast pizza (protein) spiced chips (carbs) and wait for it........

diet coke......

:lol: :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

actually cant wait to get back in the gym this weekend. chest feels like its still got a nice pump from yesterday, could get used to bench pressing without using the smith machine! lol. and thankfully, groin twinge has gone 

what method would people suggest for shoulder press, with weight starting from floor or using the squat rack so weights already at shoulder height, then just taking it off and pressing?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

clean then press the reason why is simple ..... because men do it that way 

plus your a son of odin .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

uhan said:


> clean then press the reason why is simple ..... because men do it that way
> 
> plus your a son of odin .


*sigh* fine, i'll give it a pop tomorrow that styley then :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

If you can't pick it off the floor you can't push it overhead  . Odin's Wolves: First Law  .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Paul, do deadlifts follow the press?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Paul, do deadlifts follow the press?


They sure do chap


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

couple of pics taken this morning straight after i got up. look a bit bloated still thanks to that pizza last night, was worth it though 



weighed in yesterday (before pizza, lol) at 81kg


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

todays session was a bit grueling

squat=97.5kg (happy its still increasing even with free weights  )

military press=55kg (dropped a fair bit since going free weight instead of smiths machine pressing)

deadlift= after warming up to 100kg, just went on to doing 1 reps, doing 120, 130, then 140... which was hard work but lifted 140 twice, one rep each time, after that hamstrings were f**ked, lol)

fairly happy (and knackered) with the session, legs are feeling it a bit, got a few days rest now till the next session on tuesday, so will take advantage of that.

just wondering though, whats the weight of a 5 foot olly bar? ive gone with 55kg above for my MP (45kg weights + 10kg bar) but wasnt sure if that was correct...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You look bigger in those pics than you do in your avi :thumbup1:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> You look bigger in those pics than you do in your avi :thumbup1:


avi was about a year ago, maybe a bit longer


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Top stuff :thumbup1: Your weights will soon catch up as you get used to free weight techniques. Best to weigh your 5ft bar as weight seems to vary depending on make and weight capacity with these. A few cheat meals lined up this weekend?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tass is right paul you do look bigger in your pics .... are you stood on a box ? :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

uhan said:


> tass is right paul you do look bigger in your pics .... are you stood on a box ? :lol:




couldn't help sniggering ... but don't know why ... Paul is only 1 inch shorter than me !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Greshie said:


> View attachment 59557
> 
> 
> couldn't help sniggering ... but don't know why ... Paul is only 1 inch shorter than me !


hey one inch is alot


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I think we'd all like an extra inch...........


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

uhan said:


> hey one inch is alot


Yep an extra inch makes all the difference  :devil2:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Top stuff :thumbup1: Your weights will soon catch up as you get used to free weight techniques. Best to weigh your 5ft bar as weight seems to vary depending on make and weight capacity with these. A few cheat meals lined up this weekend?


Well so far its cheat beers, lol. I'm sure some food will get in the way soon though


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

I wish I was able to bar certain people


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> I wish I was able to bar certain people


 :lol:

your gonna be a fat bodybuilder in no time m8 

im not taking the pi55 but smaller guys can lift some big numbers , sometimes smaller is better ...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

good lad on the pics, your arms look quiet big and can see alot of muscle lining so drop bf and your grand


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

paul81 said:


> I wish I was able to bar certain people


Don't worry P I'm only jealous 'cos your arms are bigger than mine .....


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Another guy hitting the 5x5 stuff good luck and watch those lifts fly up over the months!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

barsnack said:


> good lad on the pics, your arms look quiet big and can see alot of muscle lining so drop bf and your grand


lol, cheers chap 



Greshie said:


> Don't worry P I'm only jealous 'cos your arms are bigger than mine .....


dont worry G ( thats sounds gangsta) you'll get there 



Wardy21 said:


> Another guy hitting the 5x5 stuff good luck and watch those lifts fly up over the months!


glad you dropped by chap


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Cant believe l am 30 kg's heavier than you mate..


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> Cant believe l am 30 kg's heavier than you mate..


Not sure what context to take that one, lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paul81 said:


> Not sure what context to take that one, lol


Not meant as an insult mate l just dont see the 30 kgs difference..


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> Not meant as an insult mate l just dont see the 30 kgs difference..


Looking at ur avi, I see plenty difference, lol. In some ways my height plays its part, small and compact


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

gold member now


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats fella. Don't be going all snobbish on me mind  .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

weighed myself at work today, must have shoved some rubbish in me over the weekend as i've jumped up to 83 kilo :blink: lol

better try and calm down the weight gain for a couple weeks, sit on 13 stone for a while methinks.....


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

the junk food is not your friend, it hates you and your goals, you must ignore it and diet on


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

to be fair, crap wise, it was only pizza friday night. had a few bottles of beer saturday day time, followed by chicken parmigano and potato wedges (was amazing.... but probably cuz i was tipsy) and ate pretty well yesterday, weetabix, carvery.... more weetabix and some chicken breasts....

i didnt go hungry, thats for sure


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

paul81 said:


> to be fair, crap wise, it was only *pizza* friday night. had a few bottles of beer saturday day time, followed by chicken parmigano and potato wedges (was amazing.... but probably cuz i was tipsy) and ate pretty well yesterday, weetabix, carvery.... more weetabix and some chicken breasts....
> 
> i didnt go hungry, thats for sure


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


>


but it was a meat feast.... protein galore


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

paul81 said:


> but it was a meat feast.... protein galore


I had one of these last night, extra large from pizza shop with a bit of garlic bread and a few chips  . Washed down with diet coke


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I had one of these last night, extra large from pizza shop with a bit of garlic bread and a few chips  . Washed down with diet coke


i actually ordered diet coke, but they delivered full fat!!!! i was disgusted.... but obviously there was no point them taking it back


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I appreciate the need to diet at some point and admire those that do, but I'm definitely in the 'make my shoulders wider to disguise my waist' school of thought


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I appreciate the need to diet at some point and admire those that do, but I'm definitely in the 'make my shoulders wider to disguise my waist' school of thought


congrats sir, you have just become my favorite school.

my current school list goes as folloes:

1.Mings School of Thought

2.Jack Blacks School of Rock

Granted the list is lacking at the moment :lol: :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paul81 said:


> congrats sir, you have just become my favorite school.
> 
> my current school list goes as folloes:
> 
> ...


How about

"Milky's school of putting another 30 kilo's on "


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> How about
> 
> "Milky's school of putting another 30 kilo's on "


just grab some protein rich meat feast pizza, with full fat coke  :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paul81 said:


> just grab some protein rich meat feast pizza, with full fat coke  :lol:


I didnt mean for me mate, l am fat enough,,,


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> I didnt mean for me mate, l am fat enough,,,


yeah i kinda thought that might not have been directed at yourself after i posted that message :lol:

you cant really say your that bad, the avi pic looks massive (in a good way), how long ago was that taken?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> I didnt mean for me mate, l am fat enough,,,


Nah, mate. You gonna be ripped for your hols. Like a Greek god. You've got the motivation remember :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paul81 said:


> yeah i kinda thought that might not have been directed at yourself after i posted that message :lol:
> 
> you cant really say your that bad, the avi pic looks massive (in a good way), how long ago was that taken?


Last week mate..


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> Last week mate..


looking well on track then from that pic mate


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

well tonights session didnt go very well at all!!!! :sad::sad:

squat=100kg (only happy element of tonights session!)

bench=80kg (didnt increase one bit)

bent over row=90kg (went up.... kinda..)

well bench went tits up royally! warmed up with bar, then 60kg, then figured i'd do 80 before i went for my target of 82.5......

nope..... 80 felt ridculous! got 5 out but jesus the last 2 were a grinder! did that twice, struggling both times, so dropped down to 70 just to see how that was. churned 5 of them out fine, no probs at all. so went 75, and they were the same, absolutely fine.

went back onto 80 for one last set, the first 4 were actually fine, last one was a bit of a b!tch :sad:

so was slightly annoyed after that... off i went to do some rows.

warmed up doing 50kg, then 80, both fine. then whacked another 10kg on...... did 3 then just felt the bloody bar slipping out my hand :sad: so put it down. fair enough i thought, have another crack after a rest. so i did, and quel surprise, same again!!!! 

took 10 off, did 4 reps then grip gave again..... a bloke was watching, i shook my head at him since i was pretty ****ed off. he said i should get some straps. didnt really want to before, but i ended up thinking screw it, i could do with the help at the moment!. so did a couple more sets at 80kg, both ending on 4 reps. got changed and bought some straps on the way out!

damn it.

not a great session...

but at least squats hit 100kg, and felt i could have done more!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

evening m8 .

dont be so hard on yourself it cant be good all the time .

you will have ups and downs thats part of the course , if this strength training lark was easy then boys would become men in 1 session .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Look on the positives, mate. 100k squat - there's one barrier broken. Surprised about your grip though. Uhan told me you were tight-fisted  .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

i guess im expecting small increases every session.... which there should be dammit!! lol.

think i can live with the crap grip issue, but the bench thing did annoy me. well, i'll be back doing those at the weekend, so it will be different then!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Look on the positives, mate. 100k squat - there's one barrier broken. Surprised about your grip though. *Uhan told me you were tight-fisted*  .


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> i guess im expecting small increases every session.... which there should be dammit!! lol.
> 
> think i can live with the crap grip issue, but the bench thing did annoy me. well, i'll be back doing those at the weekend, so it will be different then!


dont worry about bench press m8 , yes its good to see a big bench but its an ego thing fuk it , a real man presses huge poundage over head .

good effort though and well done 

im gonna update mine in a min last night was chest so you might not wanna look lol


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

uhan said:


> dont worry about bench press m8 , yes its good to see a big bench but its an ego thing fuk it , a real man presses huge poundage over head .
> 
> im gonna update mine in a min last night was chest so you might not wanna look lol


i hate u already, :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Paul bench press is a bitch mine is hardly increasing so I figure one way to get it up is get fatter so my chest is closer to the collars meaning less distance for the bar 

Are you using %'s of your 90% 1RM for 5 x 5 stuff?

Also your workouts are a c.unt to read lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Straps are fine, mate, as long as they let you lift more weight in the gym. You can work on your grip in the meantime - as I've mentioned before my tip is to offer your credit card to your missus then hold on for dear life when she tries to take it  .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Straps are fine, mate, as long as they let you lift more weight in the gym. You can work on your grip in the meantime - as I've mentioned before my tip is to offer your credit card to your missus then hold on for dear life when she tries to take it  .


i like to hold my mrs pig tails and say her sister is better in bed lol


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Paul bench press is a bitch mine is hardly increasing so I figure one way to get it up is get fatter so my chest is closer to the collars meaning less distance for the bar
> 
> Are you using %'s of your 90% 1RM for 5 x 5 stuff?
> 
> Also your workouts are a c.unt to read lol


might be an idea...... eat more pies, like mingster suggested! 

and not really using percentages. i think it might be the transition from smiths machine benching to free weight benching. got up to 95kg for 4 on the smiths.

and :lol: why are the workouts that difficult to read? lol!


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

If this happens again next time, remember the rules of this type of routine, drop the weight by 10% for a week then build up to your target and nail the mo fo!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Gazbeast said:


> If this happens again next time, remember the rules of this type of routine, drop the weight by 10% for a week then build up to your target and nail the mo fo!


yep think you might be right. gonna see how i fare on the next attempt then go from there


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You'll do it no bother at the weekend mate. Just tick all the boxes first. Sleep. Food. Positive mental attitude. Be aggressive. Good position on bench. Back arched. Drive from feet through legs to chest and arms.

Explode that mofo off your chest. More reps or more weight or both. Sorted :thumbup1:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> might be an idea...... eat more pies, like mingster suggested!
> 
> and not really using percentages. i think it might be the transition from smiths machine benching to free weight benching. got up to 95kg for 4 on the smiths.
> 
> and :lol: why are the workouts that difficult to read? lol!


Yeah I switched from smith to free bar last month or so and its harder initially but who the fck wants to hit their targets on a smith only to try it on free bar and be disappointed. Few weeks to get used to the free bar and you'll start getting used to it again.

Well I'm lazy and like the workouts laid out in a nice easy to read format plus I got the eye-sight of an elephant.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

nah paul my back looks smaller than yours

Maybe i aint got my back lens on my camera !!!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> nah paul my back looks smaller than yours
> 
> Maybe i aint got my back lens on my camera !!!!


we'll catch up ming and uhan eventually!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

yeah for sure, one thing they aint got on me is a big fecking tash !!!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> yeah for sure, one thing they aint got on me is a big fecking tash !!!!


and no-one can take that away from you!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

paul81 said:


> and no-one can take that away from you!! :lol: :lol:


i am the one and only


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> i am the one and only


emmet hawkes


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Dirty spammers :lol:

Tonights session notes shall be up soon, and wasn't too bad


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

right then, tonights session went a little something like this:

squats=105kg

military press=59kg

deadlift=145kgx1

squats felt quite good, faily comfortable. im actually surprised how easily the transition from smiths to squat rack has gone 

MP's, now i found out today that the 5 foot oly bars we use are 14kg, so i actually didnt put any extra weight on from last time, so i basically kinda cheated.

opne question i have with MP's though, is it okay to get a little help from the legs when pushing up, or should it all just be shoulder and arm work and thats it? if so i think i'll be lowering the weight a tad! :sad:

deads, well the extra 5 kilo was bloody hard work, lol. although i blame the fact i was using a damn 5 foot oly bar for this as well since the normal bar i used before (in the squat rack) was being used :sad:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

strict press = no legs

Edit..still a newbie...others may disagree...dunno :whistling:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> strict press = no legs
> 
> Edit..still a newbie...others may disagree...dunno :whistling:


what about......not-so-strict press


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

PMSL. I use a bit of legs when I do these. My excuse is the heavier weights this allows compensates for the looseness in form. Technically, strict form with lighter weight will stimulate the target muscle more, but I like to feel that heaving a heavier weight about works the strength and power side of things(as well as my considerable ego), then I concentrate on the form with laterals to finish off.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

yeah like ming said

Its about what you want really, size on the shoulders go strict. strength on the shoulders go abit heavier and cheat the movement abit.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

doing this all for strength, so i guess i'll be bending those kness


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

You just gotta remember not to use the legs to totally power it up and more to help your shoulders do the work, Sort of like a spotter helping the last few reps


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

cheat .................lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

paul81 said:


> doing this all for strength, so i guess i'll be bending those kness


LOL Any excuse to show off  . Good to see your weights heading in the right direction mate, but get first dibs on the real bar next time, those 5 foot jobs are only good for propping my coal shed door open


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> You just gotta remember not to use the legs to totally power it up and more to help your shoulders do the work, Sort of like a spotter helping the last few reps


i kinda do a slight bend with all 5 tbh, only slight mind......

im actually thinking to go alot more strict next time and drop 10-15kg....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

paul81 said:


> i kinda do a slight bend with all 5 tbh, only slight mind......
> 
> im actually thinking to go alot more strict next time and drop 10-15kg....


No way. Add 30k and clean and jerk that mofo


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> LOL Any excuse to show off  . Good to see your weights heading in the right direction mate, but get first dibs on the real bar next time, those 5 foot jobs are only good for propping my coal shed door open


yeah quite happy with the squat, might stick to just 2.5kg increases though next time instead of jumping up 5kg. wanted the deadlift to feel easier to be honest, lol. but hopefully it'll feel more natural with the other bar, as when i did 140 with that on saturday it felt alot less effort


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> No way. Add 30k and clean and jerk that mofo


might just go back on the smiths machine and shoulder press on that  :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't use Smith Machines much, but find you've got to have the bench positioned perfectly otherwise you put a lot of strain on your shoulders. Seen quite a few injuries from this. Shoulder Press machines are even worse imo.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

smiths machine wasnt too bad for me, felt comfortable with that. i actually think im the only person in my gym that does the military press, people seem to go for the shoulder press machines! guess they dont like stepping out their comfort zone


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Not keen on machines for shoulders. I find it difficult to hit all three heads equally. Had front delts way out of proportion at one time but have worked hard to even them up  . I like Arnold Dumbbell Presses for my main exercise, followed by shrugs and a couple of drop sets for side and rear delts to finish. Oh, and I'm adding tash stretches to every workout to give Retro a run for his money :lol:


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

just read through the whole thread, great wee read

looking good in your pics mate, keep up the hard work


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MP`S - strict until last couple of reps on last couple of sets is fine .

a good way i find is a few weeks strict then a few weeks with a clean and push press ...involves more muscles you lift more weight and the bicep boys stare at you like a god 

well done on squats .

if you go to the smith machine for anything other than to lean on i will kill you using a 20kg oly bar


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

i promise i wont, sensei uhan :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> i promise i wont, sensei uhan :lol:


i used to smoke sensei lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Paul, definitely go for 2.5Kg increases on the squats rather than 5Kg. Squatting three times a week, you're gonna stall quickly at the higher number


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Paul, definitely go for 2.5Kg increases on the squats rather than 5Kg. Squatting three times a week, you're gonna stall quickly at the higher number


yeah, thats what i was thinking after i finished them. feeling good about them but dont want to rush it as this session was the first time my hamstrings were really feeling it since i've gone onto free weight. but as i said in someone else's thread.... baby steps


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> yeah, thats what i was thinking after i finished them. feeling good about them but dont want to rush it as this session was the first time my hamstrings were really feeling it since i've gone onto free weight. but as i said in someone else's thread.... baby steps


well you are 5 foot 6 :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

uhan said:


> well you are 5 foot 6 :lol:


 :lol: :lol: [email protected] :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Just read through the whole thread and I'm disappointed that there are no pics of your missus in Murcia.

Good steady progress so far, think Uhans set you on the right track.

For OHP, imo do it as a full body exercise for all sets if you're not already. It's tempting to do strict pressing with lighter weights as you warm up, but you'll benefit more technique and speed wise from doing the full movement when the sets get heavier.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

this mornings session went a little like:

squats=107.5 

bench=82.5

bent over row=92.5

very happy squats are still on the rise with no probs... i say no problem, but my side is hurting a tad 

bench finally shifted a tad, although i only completed 2 sets doing the full 5, the other 3 sets finished on 4 :sad: may stick with the same weight the next time i come to it.

bent over rows (with the aid of straps  ) went like a breeze, think most sets i did 6 (shouldnt have, i know) so i'm expecting that to slowly increase in the coming weeks thanks to straps.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

thanks for dropping by mowgli 

and ya perv, you'll just have to be happy with what pics you can see on facebook :lol:

and yeah, who would have thought uhan had his uses :laugh:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I see no doilies, so I'll forever be disappointed. :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

morning guys 

looking good on the squats paul very good effort


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

uhan said:


> morning guys
> 
> looking good on the squats paul very good effort


cheers matey, but sides still hurting this morning, lol :sad:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> cheers matey, but sides still hurting this morning, lol :sad:


start doing some core work planks are great side and front .


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Only just spotted this..subbed...I'll try to be as supportive as you are on my journal


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice progress fella :thumbup1: Pretend the side pain is DOMS following an abs workout


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Pains nearly gone, god I'm made of stern stuff  :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

paul81 said:


> Pains nearly gone, god I'm made of stern stuff  :lol:


You'll be a Son of Odin shortly. Or, as uhan says, a short Son of Odin  .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> You'll be a Son of Odin shortly. Or, as uhan says, a short Son of Odin  .


bit like a hobbit :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

I hate u guys :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

No update since 9th? Did you quit training???


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

I train tues, thurs and sat or sun chap, only 3 days a week for me at the moment


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Can l ask why ony 3 days mate..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> Can l ask why ony 3 days mate..


its coz he only pays the kiddie membership :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

can you ban people from threads....... 

and milky, its just the way the routine im doing runs at the moment, suppose its so you can get through managing squats 3 times a week


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paul81 said:


> can you ban people from threads.......
> 
> and milky, its just the way the routine im doing runs at the moment, suppose its so you can get through managing squats 3 times a week


Thought it mite be wrk constraints or something mate...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

How are you doing with your '4 or 5 cheat meals a week'?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Katy said:


> How are you doing with your '4 or 5 cheat meals a week'?


Lol, trying to cut down on them for a while and maybe stay lean, will see how I go with that as I don't want to lose any strength since that's the main goal


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Training day today, mate. Lots of food required, shovel it down and hugeness will be upon you :thumbup1:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Training day today, mate. Lots of food required, shovel it down and hugeness will be upon you :thumbup1:


Yep, gotta hit that 110 squat and probably go for 150 deadlift


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

well today was kinda crappy :sad: felt knackered all day as if i didnt get a proper nights sleep (which i should be used to, dont get much more than 5 hours a night, havent done for years ) so just kept yawning all day, didnt bode well for the gym......

squat went fine... kinda. warmed up with 2 sets with the bar, then 1 set with 60kg, then one set 100kg. then put on another 10kg to go for my target weight.

knocked 2 sets of 5 off comfortably..... then as i was going through the motions on set 3, back pumps set in..... and jesus they hit with a vengence!! finished the set racked the bar, stood back and thought........ yeah that hurts a fair bit :sad:

anyway.... onto set number 4  got 5 out on that aswell, but after that, i was all kinds of stiff!!! so called it a day with squats, went over to do some MP's

so i got a 5 foot oly bar, put it on the floor, and as i bent down to put some weights on, the pain in my lower back literally took my breath away :sad: that really hurt, lol.

i nearly called it a day then...

but for some god be-known reason, i carried on. ended up doing the following on mp's (getting some help from legs  )

34kgx5

44kgx5

then some working sets of 64kg, which is an increase on last time  but didnt always get a full 5 reps out on those, got 2 sets of five, then 2 sets of 4. then gave up with that also as back was feeling damn stiff again :sad:

i thought screw it, try a bit of deadlifts. after all, i want to hit 150kg 

warmed up with 10 reps on 60kg, 8 reps on 80, then 6 reps on 100.

pulled 130 fine, same with 140.......

then tried 150kg...

failed :sad: got up to my knees but back was throbbing at this point.

took a couple minutes to try again, but my did that hurt aswell. enough was enough, time to call it a day.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

now that was a post and half


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done paul .

now for your back this could be lack of muscular endurance under strain remedy for this is a back extension machine if you have one in your gym i do 3-4 sets of 10-15 when i blast core , these are also great for the spine if done correctly heres a pic of the tool


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

unlucky with the 150kg deads, get them next time, you might have been tired with lack of sleep so next day eh


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm a poor sleeper, too, mate and have had some sh1tty workouts because of it. Have been 3mg of melatonin for last few months half hour before bed and it has helped hugely. Might be worth a try? Top advice from uhan with back extensions. I always do some core work on a couple of rest days a week. Ditch any ab work and substitute core is my advice :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

We all have off days P ... but at least you perservered ... just hope your back recovers in time for the next session


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Cheers fellas, was a tad annoyed about the deads, but like bars said, there's always the next time.

Definately gonna do the back extensions though, cheers uhan


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> Cheers fellas, was a tad annoyed about the deads, but like bars said, there's always the next time.
> 
> Definately gonna do the back extensions though, cheers uhan


no probs m8 i take pay pal or girlfriend videos


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

uhan said:


> no probs m8 i take pay pal or girlfriend videos


 :lol: and to think your practically married!! :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

unlucky mate! What the fck made you think deadlifting was a good idea after getting severe back pumps and after squatting and pressing overhead?

You'll get it easy next time if you don't over do it prior to attempting!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> unlucky mate! What the fck made you think deadlifting was a good idea after getting severe back pumps and after squatting and pressing overhead?


I like a challenge? lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

lol you're a lad aintya


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I had to smile when I saw you doing deadlifts after your back pumps  . This is the never-say-die attitude that will take you far, mate. Well done and keep it going.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I had to smile when I saw you doing deadlifts after your back pumps  . This is the never-say-die attitude that will take you far, mate. Well done and keep it going.


Take me far or result in me needing a zimmer frame to walk? Lol, time will tell


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> Take me far or result in me needing a zimmer frame to walk? Lol, time will tell


odin is impressed of your grit he may adopt you .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

paul81 said:


> Take me far or result in me needing a zimmer frame to walk? Lol, time will tell


I laugh in the face of zimmer frames, mate. Stannah stairlifts are a different prospect mind....


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Well next session tomorrow, backs not so bad now so thinking aim for 110 on squats but make 5x5, bench and bent over rows should be business as usual


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Get some sleep. No yawning pre-workout :thumbup1:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Fashionably late to the party, as usual 

Well done digging deep and continuing with the sesh you sick bast!



uhan said:


> now for your back this could be lack of muscular endurance under strain remedy for this is a back extension machine if you have one in your gym i do 3-4 sets of 10-15 when i blast core , these are also great for the spine if done correctly heres a pic of the tool


I do this as part of rehab work (day after deadlifts), but on a GHR machine. Pretty much the same as pictured, but completely horizontal.

Have to be careful where you put your tessies, but if you sit your hips on the cushion just right you can get a nice 90 degree angle and lower back gets stretched out nicely. Usually let myself hang there between sets and do 3 sets of 15-20 with just bodyweight.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Fashionably late to the party, as usual
> 
> Well done digging deep and continuing with the sesh you sick bast!
> 
> ...


haha i always feel sick after doing these as my knackers get crushed lol i find you have to get feet position correct too as it can over stretch hamstrings if they are tight .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

The GHR I use can have the support behind the knee so hamstrings are taken out of the equation 

God bless Total Fitness and their inferior equipment!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

tonights session was abit awkward, thanks to still having the niggle in the lower back :sad:

squats:

bar 12x2

60 8x1

80 6x1

100 5x1

110 5x3

after the 100kg set, the lower back started to get mighty stiff again :sad: but i think i may have realised why. i think its to do with me leaning slightly too far forward at the bottom of the squat and as i go up. when i started doing the 110kg sets i made an effort to keep straight and the pain didnt increase...... which is nice, lol.

bench:

bar 15x1

40 12x1

60 10x1

80 5x1

82.5, 4x2, 5x3

bench got slightly better, was uncomfortable lying down thanks to my back, bloody thing. but once i got into the flow of things, it took my mind off the stiffness.

bent over rows:

50 10x1

80 8x1

90 6x1

100 5x2 (random guy joined in, did the set on 90kg, then did a set with 100.... he was going to take them off but i said nah leave them mate, i'll have a pop  )

form was a bit dodgy on the 100kg rows, but i'll forgive myself with that one 

gonna sort out a new diet this weekend, getting pretty sick of pasta all the time. need some more variety but i hate spending loads of time preparing various meals, so like to keep things as simple as possible. chicken will remain the staple meat in the week, with steak/fish being added at the weekend like normal.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good stuff mate. Nice to see you adjusting things where required :thumbup1: . A lot of people just blindly repeat the same old bad habits year after year. Random guys can be useful to push you further. Have you ever considered a training partner? Just grabbing somebody to spot me on certain sets is enough for me, but it does encourage you to push that bit further.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

in the past i've had mates have a few sessions with me at the gym..... they dont last, lol, the fairies :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It doesn't take a Son of Odin long to crush mere mortals.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> It doesn't take a Son of Odin long to crush mere mortals.


 :lol: well i'm not one to brag....... 

and with those lifting stats.... i shouldnt! hahaha!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I must have been thro 15 training partners over the yrs....

the best line is " l have strong legs..... you wont beat me on legs " then the following days texts read something like " you bastard l cant get of the bog my legs hurt that much"

LOVE IT !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done paul good show 

how you finding work outs and the aches ?

weights are going upwards no need to worry about poundages now but in 6 months all lifts will be very good .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

well the lower back aches havent been that much fun, i'll be honest, lol.

and this morning i've woke up with wrist ache........ make of that what you will  :lol:

but so far enjoying the fact that most lifts are increasing at a decent rate....

6 months more of this worries me though :blink: lol!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> well the lower back aches havent been that much fun, i'll be honest, lol.
> 
> and this morning i've woke up with wrist ache........ make of that what you will  :lol:
> 
> ...


why because you will be on the road to having a god like status to your fellow gym goers ??


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

uhan said:


> why because you will be on the road to having a god like status to your fellow gym goers ??


lol, i like your optimism :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

1 kg a week is 52kg a year your doing 2.5kg a week ....


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

uhan said:


> 1 kg a week is 52kg a year your doing 2.5kg a week ....


lol true enough, but i fully expect those increases to stop.... although i'll be needing a lot more aches and pain to stop me putting me more weight on that bar


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good man. Feeling pain means you're still alive  .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> lol true enough, but i fully expect those increases to stop.... although i'll be needing a lot more aches and pain to stop me putting me more weight on that bar


buy some magnets if need be its still weight even if only 0.0001 of a kg :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

uhan said:


> buy some magnets if need be its still weight even if only 0.0001 of a kg :lol:


Think I've put on 5 kilos with that meal tonight. Lover-ly  .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Think I've put on 5 kilos with that meal tonight. Lover-ly  .


when that trt kicks in you will `work` it off :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It's the beginning of the bulk  .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> It's the beginning of the bulk  .


lol im on a bulk this weekend (mrs is away) 

ming paul asked me about belts earlier so i told him about the belts i have and where i got mine from just thought maybe you would have more ... insight  concearning belt advice lol


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Gonna have a look around tomorrow morning, shall if there's anything good on ebay that's cheap and reliable


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well I think I need a longer one to fit round my belly at the moment...

I've had the same basic 4" leather one for 20 years that I use for my normal lifting.

I had a great wide thick thing that I used for powerlifting, but I binned that and got one of those neoprene ones when they came out. I just felt more 'solid' with them.

I even used to wear the normal belt back to front when squatting to hold my belly in.

I still wear the old belt whilst doing most exercises today. I only tighten it on certain lifts though. It's more psychological for me. I'll wear it for laterals ffs but only loose. I understand that not wearing a belt allows the core muscles to strengthen, but i feel I do stuff to strengthen them anyway, and by leaving the belt loose they aren't artificially supported. I would never squat or deadlift without a belt however light the weight, but that's just me. As I say, it's all in my head, but I feel weaker without my belt  .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

what is your need for a belt ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Well I think I need a longer one to fit round my belly at the moment...
> 
> I've had the same basic 4" leather one for 20 years that I use for my normal lifting.
> 
> ...


i have several belts and supports of all kinds i see it as armour but i train without them until i go heavy .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Me? I've always worn one. Putting it on and adjusting it is part of my pre-lift ritual.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Me? I've always worn one. Putting it on and adjusting it is part of my pre-lift ritual.


i agree with this , belt done wrists wraps tightened elbow/knee supports adjusted nose tork smelt loud war cry to gods then the weight seems to move effortlessly


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

uhan said:


> i have several belts and supports of all kinds i see it as armour but i train without them until i go heavy .


I understand the logic of this and you're right to do so, but my head won't accept it.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

uhan said:


> i agree with this , belt done wrists wraps tightened elbow/knee supports adjusted nose tork smelt loud war cry to gods then the weight seems to move effortlessly


HaHa. Exactly. You forgot the bit about cocking leg and farting loudly at the crowd but otherwise perfect :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> HaHa. Exactly. You forgot the bit about cocking leg and farting loudly at the crowd but otherwise perfect :thumb:


thats when im pretending to be a dog lol


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

As promised:










:whistling: :whistling: :thumbup1:

As far as the lower back pain and belts go - a regular cheapaschips runofthemill neoprene one might help reduce any lower back pumps without taking away from your core strength. All they really do is keep the area warm and slightly compressed whilst offering very little support (imo).

That and rehab work!

Is it also possible that you're over-extending your back when squatting? Using your erectors ( :lol: ) to keep your ar.se stuck out will keep your in a stronger position, but you'll get lower back pumps every single time. Keeping your whole core strong through the movement, rather than just the erectors should help. No actual idea what your problem is, i'm just talking from experience and the one single scotch I'm allowed this week has gone to my head a bit.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Well that wasn't a great picture to wake up too! :blink: :lol:

I'm hoping the belt will tighten up my form for the squats, as of yet I don't feel I need it for any other exercise. Not looking to spend silly amounts on one but that's cuz I'm a tight @rse


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

todays session is moved to tomorrow, giving the wrist an extra day of rest, feels a tad strained. im guessing its to do with the straps pulling on thursday on the rows.

not weighed myself for a week, and this morning i was worried im losing weight because as i was looking in the mirror i noticed a bit more definition than im used to, mainly in the chest area. and at the moment im going by the theory:

'more definition=looking skinny=losing weight=no power'


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

quite annoying looking for this belt.....

think i've settled for a nice sturdy leather one and im thinking of going for this one:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Power-Lifting-Weightlifting-Fitness-Leather-Belt-MEDIUM-/320724770839?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item4aacafa017

does it seem okay? also is medium the ideal one for me? my waist size is 32 (although sometimes 30 doesnt actually cut off my air supply  )


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

That'll probably do mate, though it might need breaking in a bit so don't be put off by it digging into your hips/feeling like you're popping a hernia. The leather will soften over time with all the bending/sweat etc. Saying that, I don't actually know how stiff it is... 

Medium should be fine, the sizing chart is a bit crap as it only gives you the length of the belt... A 40" belt should be alright for 36" waists and lower, at a guess.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

bought 

i'll soon be knocking out some squats at 200kg :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

poo looks good jungle boy :thumb: :lol:

belt looks good too looks like the soft leather type so easier to break in ...


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

uhan said:


> poo looks good jungle boy :thumb: :lol:


He called me a fatty!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> He called me a fatty!!


haha its ok m8 i know your not THAT fat


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

So l have a nice sleep, the wife makes me a lovely prawn cocktail, l think l will flick thro UKM..... what do l come accross whilst enjoying my lovely prawn cocktail..... a flamin big TURD !!

Thanks a bunch, now who do l neg !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> So l have a nice sleep, the wife makes me a lovely prawn cocktail, l think l will flick thro UKM..... what do l come accross whilst enjoying my lovely prawn cocktail..... a flamin big TURD !!
> 
> Thanks a bunch, now who do l neg !!


jpaycheck or barsnack .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

uhan said:


> jpaycheck or barsnack .


awwwww what?!?!

Don't make me unleash my mass rep power on you all


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

paul81 said:


> bought
> 
> i'll soon be knocking out some squats at 200kg :laugh:


i think i need one of these belts lol


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

todays session, well, its made me adopt the motto: if it doesnt hurt, your not doing it right.......

squats:

bar 12x1

60kg 8x1

80kg 6x1

100kg 5x1

112.5kg 4x5

weights still increasing, though i stopped on 4 sets as i had in the back of my mind i wanted to nail the 150kg deadlift 

MP's:

34kg 10x1

54kg 8x1

66.5kg 4x3

66.5kg 5x2

didnt do too badly with the mp's this time around, increased a tad, pity i couldnt hit 5 reps for more sets though. might stay on that weight for the next time i come to this.

deadlifts:

60kg 10x1

100kg 8x1 (twinge in right side, felt like i broke a rib :sad

130kg 1x1

150kg 1x1 (yay  )

150kg other attempt failed :sad:

i do the deadlifts in the squat rack, purely because the 20kg oly bar is there and its easier to set up as i can use the adjustable rack bits at the bottom to set up the weights. as i picked up the 60kg and placed it on the rack i felt a massive shock to the right hand side, not like what happened before. kinda felt like a knife had been stuck into me!

but soon found out if didnt hurt as i lifted, so didnt bother me too much 

happy with the 150kg lift though  next target, 200 

mentioned to the missis that if felt like i'd broke a rib, she replied ' you know my opinion on this, i dont like it' meaning she hates the fact i've been getting all these aches and pains lately. bless her. i just said to her, 'i recover, i get stronger'


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well done mate, very impressive :thumbup1: . This is the kind of post I like to see. The aches and pulls will lessen as your body gets used to the free weights and your core firms up. Stick with the same weight for the mps next time - you can't expect to increase weight on every lift at the same time.

Be careful the missus doesn't ban you from UKM :laugh: When you get an ache in future grab the hoover or duster when you get home then 5 minutes later go ' damn this hoovering/dusting is dangerous I've just pulled an intercostal'


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Be careful the missus doesn't ban you from UKM :laugh: When you get an ache in future grab the hoover or duster when you get home then 5 minutes later go ' damn this hoovering/dusting is dangerous I've just pulled an intercostal'


 :lol: :lol: she wouldnt dare risk it 

off to grab a nice post work out carvery  best recovery meal i feel


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice pull mate knew you'd nail that easy without crippling back pumps lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Well done big Paul pleased for you m8 .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

been a long day, actually didnt really feel like the gym tonight.... but still went, so session went as follows:

squat:

didnt go as planned as i had to share the squat rack :sad:

bar x12

60x8

80x6

100x5

100x5

then i actually got to use it on my own  so..

115x5

115x4

115x4

glad i got a bit more on again, but it felt a bit stiffer today.

bench:

barx15

40x10

60x8

80x6

85x4x2

85x3x2

notched up a tad more on bench, which i was happy at, but its proving to be the most difficult to adjust to...

bent over rows:

50x12

70x8

100x5x4

stuck with 100 kg this time around, since i jumped up abit the time before. but it felt alright thanks to the straps so will add a bit more next time around 

belt came today...... not big enough  bloody 40 inch belt not going around a 32 inch waist!!! stupid creations!!!!!

so hopefully i'll get that swapped. shouldnt buy things like this on ebay, better off going in a shop to try them out!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

PMSL. Fancy blaming ebay for your 42 inch waist :lol: :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> PMSL. Fancy blaming ebay for your 42 inch waist :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

i was annoyed, wanted to try it thursday :sad:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry mate. Couldn't resist.

Have you not got a local sports shop or gym where you could get one? Always best to get belts longer than you need. It's easier to cut a bit off than stick a bit on  .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good work mate, now get some weight put on !


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Sorry mate. Couldn't resist.
> 
> Have you not got a local sports shop or gym where you could get one? Always best to get belts longer than you need. It's easier to cut a bit off than stick a bit on  .


gonna have a look around at the weekend, the missis is away so i'll have plenty of 'me' time


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> Good work mate, now get some weight put on !


thinking of going on a cut, going down to about 73kilo and having a six pack :lol: :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paul81 said:


> thinking of going on a cut, going down to about 73kilo and having a six pack :lol: :lol:


Skinny runt !!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

in all seriousness, think i'll stick around early 80's for a bit, till lifts start to stall, then let the eating commence


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

paul81 said:


> in all seriousness, *think i'll stick around early 80's for a bit*, till lifts start to stall, then let the eating commence


you talking fashion?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> you talking fashion?


or height in centimeters ?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

uhan said:


> or height in centimeters ?


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

whats the bench mean

85 x 4* x 2*


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

barsnack said:


> whats the bench mean
> 
> 85 x 4* x 2*


4 reps, 2 sets of


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

should be sending my belt off tomorrow, then getting a bigger size. still annoyed as i wanted to give it a whirl squatting with a belt tomorrow.

been trying to get back into protein shakes, but finding them too sweet :sad: and unflavoured tastes rank, might just have to stick to food again


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> should be sending my belt off tomorrow, then getting a bigger size. still annoyed as i wanted to give it a whirl squatting with a belt tomorrow.
> 
> been trying to get back into protein shakes, but finding them too sweet :sad: and unflavoured tastes rank, might just have to stick to food again


if its shakes at home throw a banana in but dont drink an hour or so later .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

uhan said:


> if its shakes at home throw a banana in but dont drink an hour or so later .


nah shakes are just what i take to work, i used to have protein and fine oats which used to dull the flavour, might have a go at that again tomorrow, although bit wary of the shelf life of the oats, i havent opened the tub in about 3 months!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

paul81 said:


> should be sending my belt off tomorrow, then getting a bigger size. still annoyed as i wanted to give it a whirl squatting with a belt tomorrow.
> 
> been trying to get back into protein shakes, but finding them too sweet :sad: and unflavoured tastes rank, might just have to stick to food again


Unflavoured is lush you wuss  Stick some honey in, that will help. Or some bacon and eggs. Or cider


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Cider flavoured shakes appeal to me, I have to admit


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

felt absolutely knackered today, really didnt want to be go to the gym, but thought screw it, i'll only moan if i dont go :laugh:

so tonights session went like so:

squats:

after waiting 10 minutes for the squat rack! slow [email protected] :lol:

barx15

60kgx10

100kgx6

100kgx5

110kgx5

120kgx4

120kgx4

happy that i went for 120 instead, dont usually do 2 sets at 100, but felt a bit unsteady first time around, so wanted to make sure nothing was wrong. turns out there wasnt and managed to get a few more sets out. did feel knackered but i think that was due to be really hungry (not much food comsumed today :sad: damn work!)

military press:

34kgx10

54kgx8

64kgx5

64kgx4 (3 sets at of)

thought i'd stick at 64kg as i didnt feel i had much energy left me... wasnt looking forward to deadlifts., and to make things worse, i couldnt get in the squat rack to use the 6 foot oly bar :sad:

deadlifts:

with a damn 5 foot oly bar.... (which weighs 14kg, hence the odd totals)

54kgx10

94kgx8

134kgxfirst attempt failed!! lol, no grip on this bar! fetched straps

134kgx1

154kgx1

154kgx1

164kg................ failed :sad: slightly gutted

couldnt believe i couldnt keep hold of the bar, there didnt seem to be any grip on the bar at all. so pretty much had no choice but to resort to straps. but thanks to those it made the 154 lifts feel easy. didnt have any leg drive left in me for the 164kg. so walked away a beaten man...... but i get to tackle it twice next week. you know i'm gonna batter it!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I was exhausted myself tonight mate, felt drained, still had a good session tho...

Not eaten much today, l am finding being repulsed by the the food l am about to " eat " is a great diet..


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> I was exhausted myself tonight mate, felt drained, still had a good session tho...
> 
> Not eaten much today, l am finding being repulsed by the the food l am about to " eat " is a great diet..


the wall im hitting at the moment is actually making the food the night before, getting a bit fed up of pasta and chicken so finding i've no desire to actually make it. so been going to the canteen at work and not eating very healthly. letting myself down really :sad:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paul81 said:


> the wall im hitting at the moment is actually making the food the night before, getting a bit fed up of pasta and chicken so finding i've no desire to actually make it. so been going to the canteen at work and not eating very healthly. letting myself down really :sad:


Hence why we all question our motives now and again mate. having a cheat day tommorow and fu*k it !


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> Hence why we all question our motives now and again mate. having a cheat day tommorow and fu*k it !


cheat days are what keep up sane! :laugh: trouble is, over the past couple of weeks i've probably had fish&chips/pizza/chicken kebab 3 or 4 times a week :sad:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paul81 said:


> cheat days are what keep up sane! :laugh: trouble is, over the past couple of weeks i've probably had fish&chips/pizza/chicken kebab 3 or 4 times a week :sad:


Fu*k me you have cheated !!

Dont worry about it mate, its supposed to be fun.

The best diet in the world is the one you can follow...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Training the belly to eat the food is sometimes harder than training the body to lift the weight. Better eating pizza than nothing. As Milky says, sometimes you've got to say f**k it and not worry about it. You'll get back on track if you want it enough, mate :thumbup1:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> Fu*k me you have cheated !!
> 
> Dont worry about it mate, its supposed to be fun.
> 
> The best diet in the world is the one you can follow...


think i might just start have grated cheese with it, cheese makes evrything taste nice


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Training the belly to eat the food is sometimes harder than training the body to lift the weight. Better eating pizza than nothing. As Milky says, sometimes you've got to say f**k it and not worry about it. You'll get back on track if you want it enough, mate :thumbup1:


i do want it, i want/need/expect to put more weight on that bar and move it, so without a doubt i'm gonna sort this 'dodgy food habits' phase out


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm struggling to prep enough food at the moment, just because I can't be ****d buying any more tupperware.

Recently started just cooking my meats for at work (fried mince steak with a bit of stock) and buying those Uncle Bens microwave bags of rice. It's something stupid like £1/bag from Tesco, but they can probably be had from B&M for less. 2 mins and they're done, stir in the meat and you're sorted.

Saying that, I've just bought 3 12" pizzas for my gorgefest in the runup to sunday.. :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paul81 said:


> i do want it, i want/need/expect to put more weight on that bar and move it, so without a doubt i'm gonna sort this 'dodgy food habits' phase out


I looked at my chicken like l look at my ex today, with pure disgust !!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> I'm struggling to prep enough food at the moment, just because I can't be ****d buying any more tupperware.
> 
> Recently started just cooking my meats for at work (fried mince steak with a bit of stock) and buying those Uncle Bens microwave bags of rice. It's something stupid like £1/bag from Tesco, but they can probably be had from B&M for less. 2 mins and they're done, stir in the meat and you're sorted.
> 
> Saying that, I've just bought 3 12" pizzas for my gorgefest in the runup to sunday.. :lol:


wondered when you'd 'swing' by :lol:

that tesco's own brand rice you get in a box aint too bad, might just find a nice curry sauce to do with it, should do the job with some chicken


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> I looked at my chicken like l look at my ex today, with pure disgust !!


i literally did laugh out loud a little then :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Sorry pal, been too busy staring at pics of myself :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> I looked at my chicken like l look at my ex today, with pure disgust !!


PMSL mate. Know this feeling too well. And about the chicken  .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Sorry pal, been too busy staring at pics of myself :thumb:


this genuinely doesnt surprise me at all :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> I'm struggling to prep enough food at the moment, just because I can't be ****d buying any more tupperware.
> 
> Recently started just cooking my meats for at work (fried mince steak with a bit of stock) and buying those Uncle Bens microwave bags of rice. It's something stupid like £1/bag from Tesco, but they can probably be had from B&M for less. 2 mins and they're done, stir in the meat and you're sorted.
> 
> Saying that, I've just bought 3 12" pizzas for my gorgefest in the runup to sunday.. :lol:


I do all of this :thumbup1:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good session tonight Paul! You're a better man than me doing heavy squats, MP and deadlifts in the same session!! Nice squatting btw looking at your pics (no ****) I think you will find squatting easiest you're like a tank!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Good session tonight Paul! You're a better man than me doing heavy squats, MP and deadlifts in the same session!! Nice squatting btw looking at your pics (no ****) I think you will find squatting easiest you're like a tank!!


haha, cheers chap. i have to admit, so far its squats that have been the easiest after i've become numb to the back pains :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ahh good, not banned so didnt post anything when i got in ****ed up last night 

god im gonna eat everything in sight today :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

first session i missed today since starting this program :sad:

not felt right all day, lack of energy and no appetite. after thinking about it for about an hour this morning i decided against it since i didnt seem to have any drive :sad:

kinda wondering if its to do with all the alcohol i had friday (9-10 hours of drinking) so it makes me very glad i dont do it often!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

get your ass in the gym you lazy alcoholic fuker


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paul81 said:


> first session i missed today since starting this program :sad:
> 
> not felt right all day, lack of energy and no appetite. after thinking about it for about an hour this morning i decided against it since i didnt seem to have any drive :sad:
> 
> kinda wondering if its to do with all the alcohol i had friday (9-10 hours of drinking) so it makes me very glad i dont do it often!!


We all have days like this mate...


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> get your ass in the gym you lazy alcoholic fuker


ahh you motivational speaker you :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> We all have days like this mate...


yeah i guess so. its just i kinda feel like that one afternoon/night drinking session has messed my routine up massively due to the fact i havent eaten a great deal the last couple of days since i havent had the desire to eat :sad:

anyway, gonna stop feeling sorry for myself now, :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> yeah i guess so. its just i kinda feel like that one afternoon/night drinking session has messed my routine up massively due to the fact i havent eaten a great deal the last couple of days since i havent had the desire to eat :sad:
> 
> anyway, gonna stop feeling sorry for myself now, :lol:


come rain or shine hell or high water you better train boyo im in the midlands in 2 weeks so expect me to drop in on your lazy ass unless you improve


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

haha, if only my gym had weights heavy enough for you to bother dropping by for :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> haha, if only my gym had weights heavy enough for you to bother dropping by for :lol:


its ok m8 i`ll single arm over head press you


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

uhan said:


> its ok m8 i`ll single arm over head press you


Pics are needed of this mate  . Don't forget Paul's tank-like proportions  .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Pics are needed of this mate  . Don't forget Paul's tank-like proportions  .


ah yes indeed i shall need another dwarf in my free hand :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

uhan said:


> ah yes indeed i shall need another dwarf in my free hand :lol:


Any particular dwarf, er tank, in mind?  .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Any particular dwarf, er tank, in mind?  .


well i reckon paul trains in a wendy house so should be a selection


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

i indeed hate you all!!!! :cursing: :cursing:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

When is the next training session, mate? Expecting big things following your foray into the booze soaked, squalid, degenerate, loathsome, reprehensible lifestyle of late  .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mingster said:


> When is the next training session, mate? Expecting big things following your foray into the booze soaked, squalid, degenerate, loathsome, reprehensible lifestyle of late  .


I find guilt a great motivator mate dont you...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> I find guilt a great motivator mate dont you...


Especially if I felt I had let my loyal, trusting, supportive friends down....


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Especially if I felt I had let my loyal, trusting, supportive friends down....


you'll have to point those said friends out to me chap!!!! :lol: :lol:

but back there tomorrow night, feel like a 125 kilo squat is in the making


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good man. Channel that aggression  into pbs. And don'y forget to get some sleep and some food down the hatch. Viking Power!!!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Good man. Channel that aggression  into pbs. And don'y forget to get some sleep and some food down the hatch. Viking Power!!!!


actually made the effort tonight and made my food for work tomorrow, gonna get back into my oats and protein shakes as well to get those extra cals in, time to shift some weight!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

paul81 said:


> actually made the effort tonight and made my food for work tomorrow, gonna get back into my oats and protein shakes as well to get those extra cals in, time to shift some weight!!!


That's the way mate. Boring though it is, consistency in diet, rest and training is the key to progress :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> That's the way mate. Boring though it is, consistency in diet, rest and training is the key to progress :thumbup1:


ming is spot on its all in the small print  .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mingster said:


> That's the way mate. Boring though it is, *consistency* in diet, rest and training is the key to progress :thumbup1:


THIS ^^^^^^^

Is most peoples biggest failure IMO.....

Not aimed at you Paul BTW


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul bout time you started filming these workouts .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> That's the way mate. Boring though it is, consistency in diet, rest and training is the key to progress :thumbup1:


at the moment its just the diet bit that gets on my t!ts, lol.

sleeps always been a bit of a problem with me, for the past 6+ years ive got used to around 5 hours sleep a night, unless i've gone to bed very drunk then i actually sleep all the way through :sad:

was a bit annoyed about missing training yesterday, but feel good and rested up, no aches and pains (although dont think i had any of those last week anyway) so tomorrow should be good


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

uhan said:


> paul bout time you started filming these workouts .


since i workout alone, i dont see that happening. unless i can drag a mate along on a sunday session and stand him in a corner like some sort of fanboy, lol :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> since i workout alone, i dont see that happening. unless i can drag a mate along on a sunday session and stand him in a corner like some sort of fanboy, lol :lol:


the way i used to do it was place my camera on the floor at the correct angle then press record ?

maybe the floors or phones are different in nottinghamshire :confused1:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

uhan said:


> the way i used to do it was place my camera on the floor at the correct angle then press record ?
> 
> maybe the floors or phones are different in nottinghamshire :confused1:


nah we're just not full of posers who like to film themselves!! :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> nah we're just not full of posers who like to film themselves!! :lol:


if i had feelings that might of hurt ...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

paul81 said:


> nah we're just not full of posers who like to film themselves!! :lol:


oi!!...I film myself to check my form not because I am a poser...I put the vids on here so that people can laugh at me (I mean critique me)


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

How's things going, Paul? All ok?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

im back 

bloody pc went tits up for a while, and its waaaay too much of a ball ache trying to do stuff on here on my phone!

hope all you buys and girls are all good


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

ah we'd wondered where you got too (well ok we didn't really but it sounds caring  ) anyway welcome back matey  don't know how you survived without a pc ....


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Greshie said:


> ah we'd wondered where you got too (well ok we didn't really but it sounds caring  ) anyway welcome back matey  don't know how you survived without a pc ....


Internet on mobile phones is shocking, can't do much with such a small screen :sad:

Will get back to updating my log after tomorrows session, normal service shall be resumed


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

right then, so was back in action tonight.... and i have to admit..... it was sh!te!!!

i was planning on starting wendlers 5 3 1, i thought it would be good to get back into the gym 4 days a week, and do a few extra exercises each session as well......

but...

turns out i f**king hate repping more than 5 or 6 times now! :blink: i actually get so bored, lose all will to keep lifting and lose every bit of focus in my body (damn short attention span :sad

so i feel like i'm gonna be shifting back onto stronglifts 5x5 again.... which now i'm thinking i should never haver turned my back on in the first place!!

basically all i did tonight was 8 sets on flat bench, started off okay, but still struggling and not really feeling like i'm gonna get past 85kg (think i'm gonna have to check out a few vids, make sure its not my form making it feel uncomfortable) after the first 5 sets i dropped it down to about 70kg, thats when i was repping 8-10 times..... thats when the boredom kicked in and i was thinking to myself ''i hate this''

after bench, i went onto some incline dumbell pressing. did about 3-4 sets with those at 70lbs, was sticking to 5 reps with those, so it didnt feel too bad. but shoulders were feeling a bit sore, i'd kinda had enough by then, but i figured i'd do a few dumbell flies....

silly idea as after 2 sets on those at 45lbs, my shoulders were thrashing! :sad:

safe to say, after those sets, i called it a day and went home.

felt a tad beaten :sad:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

did it feel like the mighty uhans 5x5 stick was hitting you ?

hate to say it paul but your not ready for wendlers ..... just yet .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

i can honestly say i'll never have the desire to rep anything past 6 reps. so i cant see me being interested in going down the wendlers route :sad:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Haven't you only just started 5x5 lofty?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

paul81 said:


> i can honestly say i'll never have the desire to rep anything past 6 reps. so i cant see me being interested in going down the wendlers route :sad:


Looks like we've got ourselves a potential strength athlete on our hands here, uhan  .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> i can honestly say i'll never have the desire to rep anything past 6 reps. so i cant see me being interested in going down the wendlers route :sad:


i feel the same i get to 5 and lose interest thats how strength training found me .

look at mings pictures he has done nothing but strength for years had he been on a good diet he would look more like a bodybuilder .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Looks like we've got ourselves a potential strength athlete on our hands here, uhan  .


he is the right height for it .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Haven't you only just started 5x5 lofty?


started it around mid june. reason i was thinking of straying is that i actually wanted to be in the gym more than 3 days a week


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Looks like we've got ourselves a potential strength athlete on our hands here, uhan  .


doubt that, lol! fair enough squatting and deadlifting seem comfortable to me and still slowly rising, but the bench gets on my t!ts a bit :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> started it around mid june. reason i was thinking of straying is that i actually wanted to be in the gym more than 3 days a week


lets go advanced sl buddy 

4 hard days of pain coming your way


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

uhan said:


> he is the right height for it .


And resembles a tank...


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

uhan said:


> he is the right height for it .


i'll let that one pass, since you've recently had your testicles removed :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

uhan said:


> lets go advanced sl buddy
> 
> 4 hard days of pain coming your way


i'm in


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

paul81 said:


> doubt that, lol! fair enough squatting and deadlifting seem comfortable to me and still slowly rising, but the bench gets on my t!ts a bit :lol:


Don't worry about the bench. That's just added to make the numbers up. The idea is to make your squat and dead so huge nobody cares about your bench  .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Don't worry about the bench. That's just added to make the numbers up. The idea is to make your squat and dead so huge nobody cares about your bench  .


ha! i can live with that


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

btw, cheers fellas. sometimes its good to just have a vent and a quick chat to get your head back in the game 

should really post some naked women to make this post seem less gay......

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

paul81 said:


> ha! i can live with that


Just remember that when you're driving from the bottom of a monstrous squat and your back is aching from grand piano lifting deads  .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> btw, cheers fellas. sometimes its good to just have a vent and a quick chat to get your head back in the game
> 
> should really post some naked women to make this post seem less gay......
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


this place has saved me a fortune on medication plus my doctors breath stank of coffee ....


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

just thought, not even test driven my new belt yet! mg: but to be honest, not needed it for the 120 squat, felt quite comfy doing the 5 for those.... although that WAS 5 days ago the last tiome i did it :/


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you happy squtting 3-4 times a week or wanna go for 1 huge leg day plus hams and calves ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Panzer Paul the Powerlifting Prince....Ah, I can see it now


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

uhan said:


> you happy squtting 3-4 times a week or wanna go for 1 huge leg day plus hams and calves ?


well to be honest i havent felt any leg pain in quite a while, so i'd go for the 4 times a week option Dr


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Panzer Paul the Powerlifting Prince....Ah, I can see it now


just glad you said panzer, and not pansy! :lol: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> well to be honest i havent felt any leg pain in quite a while, so i'd go for the 4 times a week option Dr


leg pain it is  1 mega leg day per week with hams and calves


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

uhan said:


> leg pain it is  1 mega leg day per week with hams and calves


pretty sure i sided with the '3-4 times a week' option! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Panzer Paul the Powerlifting Prince....Ah, I can see it now


You're a cunning linguist Ming


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

paul81 said:


> just glad you said panzer, and not pansy! :lol: :lol:


I'm saving pansy and a few other p's for any occasion when your dedication appears to waver


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> pretty sure i sided with the '3-4 times a week' option! :lol: :lol:


gonna bust you up boy , you will have muscles bursting through your clothing 

thing with squatting 3-4 times a week is they get a good stretch so little to no doms


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

uhan said:


> gonna bust you up boy , you will have muscles bursting through your clothing
> 
> thing with squatting 3-4 times a week is they get a good stretch so little to no doms


im perfectly happy with no doms!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> im perfectly happy with no doms!!


all i ask is you get a good solid proper food based diet , within no time you will follow in the footsteps of a real viking warrior (albeit a tad shorter)


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

paul81 said:


> im perfectly happy with no doms!!


I trained legs like a lunatic yesterday - no doms but each leg feels like it weighs 100kilos and I've got the turning circle of a super-tanker today


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

uhan said:


> all i ask is you get a good solid proper food based diet , within no time you will follow in the footsteps of a real viking warrior (albeit a tad shorter)


im eating fine again now, so i'll have no probs getting around 3500 with mostly all food, just with one oats and protein shake thrown in the mix


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

uhan said:


> all i ask is you get a good solid proper food based diet , within no time you will follow in the footsteps of *a real viking warrior* (albeit a tad shorter)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> im eating fine again now, so i'll have no probs getting around 3500 with mostly all food, just with one oats and protein shake thrown in the mix


good good 

tomorrow night we can knock a routine up and have input from everybody else too , i`ll be hitting the same after my comp so will be good to see the increases we both make


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> View attachment 61099


wouldn't be seen dead in a kilt!! what sort of human being would wear such a thing???


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> View attachment 61099


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> wouldn't be seen dead in a kilt!! what sort of human being would wear such a thing???


a strong one


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

uhan said:


> good good
> 
> tomorrow night we can knock a routine up and have input from everybody else too , i`ll be hitting the same after my comp so will be good to see the increases we both make


sounds like a plan 

was looking on the stronglifts website and seeing what their original advanced 5x5 looks like:

StrongLifts 5x5 Advanced Week 1-4

Monday========== Wednesday=========Friday

Squat 5x5=========Squat 5x5==========Squat 1x5

Bench Press 1x5====Overhead Press 5x5	==Bench Press 5x5

Barbell Rows 1x5====Deadlift 3x5=========Barbell Rows 5x5

StrongLifts 5x5 Advanced Week 5-9

Squat 3x3=========Deadlift 3x3=========Squat 1x3

Bench Press 1x3====Overhead Press 3x3	===Bench Press 3x3

Barbell Rows 1x3====Weighted Pull-ups 3x3==Barbell Rows 3x3


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> sounds like a plan
> 
> was looking on the stronglifts website and seeing what their original advanced 5x5 looks like:
> 
> ...


it is a good set-up tried it myself but i think your better than that , the new one will follow the same pattern in terms of weeks deloads then rep/set changes but have a slight dorian twist to squeeze out that extra bit of pain ... i mean strength


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh Yeah, I love pa...er, strength


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

just posted this up in mine so take a look see what you think ....

chest

flat bench 5x5

cable cross overs 2x8 8 being failure but with good form .

incline hammer press 2x8 as above but with forced reps and negs ..... 3 of each forced/negs.

triceps

upright dips 5x5 weighted

skull crushers 2x8 8 being failure with good form

pressdowns 2x8 as above

back

wide grip chin ups 5x5

bent over dumbbell row 5x5

deadlifts 5x5

biceps

hammer curls 5x5

ez bar / straight bar curls 2x8 8 being failure then forced reps and negs on set 2 focus on negs

shoulders/core

front press oly bar 5x5 clean x 1 press x 5 for 5 sets .

side delt raises 5x5

rear delt raises 5x5

core

planks 3x 30 seconds building up to 5x 1 min front/side plank .

knee/leg raises hanging or from captains chair 3x10

legs

squat 5x5

hamstring curls 3x8 hold at top for a manly 2 seconds use leg power not gravity .

leg press 2x20 20 being failure on both sets unlike the others where by failure occurs only on set 2 .

calf raises 3x10 15 seconds rest between sets .

core same as other routine .

all exercises to be done slow controlled and focusing on the neg movement just as much so slow down power up hold and contract the muscles .

rest 30 seconds except for calves .

2 mins max between exercises .

idea is strength but pushing beyond pain to failure .

starting at a sensible weight then increasing each week by however much is needed per body part .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a kilt. It doesn't fit anymore, but I looked hot as f.ck in it.

Just FYI.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> I have a kilt. It doesn't fit anymore, but I looked hot as f.ck in it.
> 
> Just FYI.


TBF he does.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

It'll never fit around my ghetto booty again, but I could wear it like a cape around my neck.

Not sure what colour undies I'd wear with it... definitely wouldn't team tartan with tartan though. That could never be fabulous.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

uhan said:


> just posted this up in mine so take a look see what you think ....
> 
> training routine, too long to repost


instant reaction is....... reps hitting 8! lol, really wasnt joking about losing focus after so many! but i'm actually willing to give a go,

just wondering about the isolation work aswell. yesterday reminded me that i prefer the compounds movements, maybe just because of the number of reps that are usually associated with iso's, which will obviously tie in with my like of the low rep system.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> I have a kilt. It doesn't fit anymore, but I looked hot as f.ck in it.
> 
> Just FYI.


you de-railed my thread....... damn you!!!! :death:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I have a kilt. It doesn't fit anymore, but I looked hot as f.ck in it.
> 
> Just FYI.


what does the front inside smell of ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> instant reaction is....... reps hitting 8! lol, really wasnt joking about losing focus after so many! but i'm actually willing to give a go,
> 
> just wondering about the isolation work aswell. yesterday reminded me that i prefer the compounds movements, maybe just because of the number of reps that are usually associated with iso's, which will obviously tie in with my like of the low rep system.


8 is a good number for some bodyparts ,8 inches is better than 5 but 10 is too much


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Paul, 6-8 heavy reps is great for size and strength gains in my experience. I only use low reps (3-5) when focusing on progressing a certain lift in a short period.



uhan said:


> what does the front inside smell of ?


Nothing I hope.. I wore it instead of pants after I got circumcized!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Paul, 6-8 heavy reps is great for size and strength gains in my experience. I only use low reps (3-5) when focusing on progressing a certain lift in a short period.
> 
> Nothing I hope.. I wore it instead of pants after I got circumcized!


haha thats funny , my dad had the sense to have my foreskin off when i was a baby either that or my meat has outgrown my skin :confused1:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

uhan said:


> 8 is a good number for some bodyparts ,8 inches is better than 5 but 10 is too much


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

well tonights session was terrible...... :sad:

the gyms too small when its busy, hardly have any space to do MP's without fear of ****ting someone as you swing the barbell up!!

anyway..... wasnt able to do squats first as 4 muppets were on the squat rack, taking ages!!! so had to start with MP's

34kgx12

54kgx10

64kgx5

64kg.....failed to swing it up, wrist had a mind of its own!!! :blink:

64kgx4

64kgx5

had enough by then, shoulder felt like something had tweaked as well. by this time the squat rack was free..... although the lazy [email protected] had left 80kgs on the bar, which i had to take off (to lower the bar rest :lol: [email protected] uhan before you say ANYTHING!!!!  )

so anyway, to squats

barx12

barx12

60kgx10

100kgx6

100kgx5

120kgx5

120kgx4

120kgx4

was annoyed with the fact that 120 felt uncomfortable, mainly because my shoulder feeling alot tighter as the bar was rest on it, i actually felt that i was pushing the right side of the bar up a tad to take a bit of the weight off my shoulder  :blink:

really didnt feel like deadlifting.... which is the first time thats ever happened to me, was ****ed off, ridiculousy warm (no air con in our gym) so was ready to call it a day....... not happy, still not.

moral of the story..... find a better gym!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep - new gym required, mate. You've outgrown this one, or will do soon. Shop around carefully as your new gym will be one of the most important purchases of your life  .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Yep - new gym required, mate. You've outgrown this one, or will do soon. Shop around carefully as your new gym will be one of the most important purchases of your life  .


most definately, thing is, its a really good place when your there on your own at the weekend :lol:

plus its only 25 quid a month, hate having to pay 30 quid plus :sad:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I love my new gym now, it took some time tho making the switch !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

paul81 said:


> most definately, thing is, its a really good place when your there on your own at the weekend :lol:
> 
> plus its only 25 quid a month, hate having to pay 30 quid plus :sad:


Yes, it's a toughie. Take your time and think through all the pro's and cons, mate. In the end, though, if you're not happy there, the results will be poorer.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> I love my new gym now, it took some time tho making the switch !


what sort is it? the new age fancy one or the old fashioned, never been cleaned, proper lifting gym?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paul81 said:


> what sort is it? the new age fancy one or the old fashioned, never been cleaned, proper lifting gym?


Bit of both mate....here it is...

http://www.bodymattersgym.com/


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> Bit of both mate....here it is...
> 
> http://www.bodymattersgym.com/


looks pretty good, didnt see a squat rack though in the virtual tour! mg: probably missed it though


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paul81 said:


> looks pretty good, didnt see a squat rack though in the virtual tour! mg: probably missed it though


It has 2 mate.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> It has 2 mate.


virtual tour sucks :lol: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> It has 2 mate.


do you use them ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Just for bicep curls


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

so then tonights session, it went well 

couldnt start with squats as someone was on the rack.... could have used smiths machine :lol:

so started with MP's:

34kgx12

44kgx8

54kgx5

64kgx5

66.5kgx5

66.5kgx5

66.5kgx3

was going to try 70, instead of so many sets on 66.5..... but thought i'd save some energy for squats/deads 

so finally the rack was available, so time to squat:

barx12 2 sets

60kgx10

100kgx8

100kgx6

120kgx5

120kgx4

120kgx4

squats didnt feel very comfortable today, so stayed away from adding a bit more on. think i talked myself out of it in my head :sad: wont be like that thursday, thats for sure!

and then it was time to deadlift  seem to have had a new found enthusiasm for these tonight:

60kgx10

100kgx8

130kgx1

150kgx1 (flew up, so went for it)......(would like to adsd, seriouslt [email protected] my shin with the bar doing this one as well :lol: )

160kg.....grinded, but went up  best so far

left it at that, sweat was pouring from me thanks to a serious lack of air con at our place. so that was enough for me 

all in all, not too bad a session. enjoyed it and looking forward to thursday


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good stuff young wolf. Now lets see some consistency with workouts, diet and sleep!!

Wear shinpads for deadlifts.

Next time somebody is using the rack go up and say 'get the fcuk outta here(or I'll tell uhan) :lol: :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Good stuff young wolf. Now lets see some consistency with workouts, diet and sleep!!
> 
> Wear shinpads for deadlifts.
> 
> Next time somebody is using the rack go up and say 'get the fcuk outta here(or I'll tell uhan) :lol: :lol:


good shout with the shinpads!!! 

sleep will never be consistent :sad: food wise... im usually not bad monday to thursday. have to admit, if i stay away from any sort of crap for a 2-3 days, i do actually look awesome :laugh: might have to put some pics up soon

consistency is getting there again, although weekends have been a bit random at the moment, what with me falling out with the missis for the last few weeks, so i end up going out with the lads and having some bevvies :sad: kicking that to the kerb for a bit though i reckon


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> so then tonights session, it went well
> 
> couldnt start with squats as someone was on the rack.... could have used smiths machine :lol:
> 
> ...


BOOM .

congrats paul :thumb:

well done


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

uhan said:


> BOOM .
> 
> congrats paul :thumb:
> 
> well done


cheers matey, its definately spurred me on to not miss the weekend session and go for 165kg


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

We want a 100k MP for Christmas.

A bit of knee bend will be allowed  .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> We want a 100k MP for Christmas.
> 
> A bit of knee bend will be allowed  .


a bit???? sh!te, i'd better work on my form, im pretty much doing jumping jacks to get 66kg up :lol: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> cheers matey, its definately spurred me on to not miss the weekend session and go for 165kg


baby steps m8 keep the fire burning .

i wanted the mega numbers and hurt myself trying so keep it slow and the numbers will succumb to your might


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> a bit???? sh!te, i'd better work on my form, im pretty much doing jumping jacks to get 66kg up :lol: :lol:


so 120kg then with a jumping jack


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

uhan said:


> so 120kg then with a jumping jack


to be fair, it would indeed look awesome! :laugh:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

paul81 said:


> a bit???? sh!te, i'd better work on my form, im pretty much doing jumping jacks to get 66kg up :lol: :lol:


Video's....please 

Yeah, uhan's right, steady away mate. Sorry uhan, don't mean to influence your pupil   .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Video's....please
> 
> Yeah, uhan's right, steady away mate. Sorry uhan, don't mean to influence your pupil   .


lol, i'd say theres plenty of me to go around.... but there isnt..... only 79 kilo now :lol:

but yeah, think i'd like to get to around 180 for the single, then knock it down and start repping some instead of always going for the single


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Video's....please
> 
> Yeah, uhan's right, steady away mate. Sorry uhan, don't mean to influence your pupil   .


haha seems he is out growing me i shall have to cut him loose ... push him out the cliffe top nest :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

uhan said:


> haha seems he is out growing me i shall have to cut him loose ... push him out the cliffe top nest :lol:


but who will me teach me the correct form to pull a fire engine????? :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

uhan said:


> haha seems he is out lifting me i shall have to cut him loose ... push him out the cliffe top nest :lol:


Fixed


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> but who will me teach me the correct form to pull a fire engine????? :lol:


kieran or suprakill and his m8 they know their shizzle i mean look at the size of them :lol:

btw your a natty and smashing their lifts right up that supra dude is banging ass slin and peps like protein .

well done i knew i seen some star shining within you


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

and for tonights session, which had good points and sh!tty points: :lol:

Squats:

barx15, 2 sets

60kgx10

100kgx8, 2 sets

120kgx5

125kgx3

then i grew some balls

125kgx5, 2 sets 

bench:

barx15, 2 sets

40kgx10

60kgx8

70kgx8

80kgx5

85kgx3, 2 sets 

bent over rows:

54kgx10

94kgx6, 2 sets

104kgx5, 3 sets

so with the exception of bench (surprise surprise) everything went up 

happy with the 125 for 5 on the squat, although i felt i needed to go lower on the last 2 reps on both of the last 2 sets. but still was a bit of a boost.

damn bench, its enough to make me forget about that exercise! (obviously i wont, but still......)

was funny with the bent over rows, there was so many bicep boys in tonight it was unreal. i clocked i was being watched by a few youths, must have been earlier 20's so no threat to me at all, lol. as i was putting the first lot of 20's on the bar, i noticed through the mirror he said something to his mate, probably saying 'he aint got a chance in curling that' 2 of them watched as i knocked some reps out. then as i put the next lot of 20's on and repped a few times with them, they seemed to lose all interest :lol:

but all in all, wasnt a bad session really..... now i want a beer and a pizza :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> and for tonights session, which had good points and sh!tty points: :lol:
> 
> Squats:
> 
> ...


join the strength club and eat/drink away 

milk is for babies beer is for men


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> join the strength club and eat/drink away
> 
> milk is for babies beer is for men


i knew there was a reason i liked you 

and it wasnt the fact that you wear a skirt :lol:

.........well, maybe a tad :laugh:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> join the strength club and eat/drink away
> 
> milk is for babies beer is for men


X2. Never mind 'and a pizza'.

Pizzas, young Paul. Pizzas!!!  .


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

ewen said:


> join the strength club and eat/drink away
> 
> milk is for babies beer is for men


I think you meant to say milk is for body builders , beer is for pot bellies ...............


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Strong squatting Pauly! Strong bent over rowing too I find 80kg feels like a tonne when doing them...


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Strong squatting Pauly! Strong bent over rowing too I find 80kg feels like a tonne when doing them...


Straps must be taking a load off as they don't feel too bad at the mo, don't fancy increasing weight again yet though! Lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You ok fella? How's things going?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I think he's drunk.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

any training going on or just vodka red bulls ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Maybe he's stuck under a bench with an empty bottle or two by his side.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Paul i aint gone into your journal for a few weeks but see your having probs getting past a bench plateu ?????

I found a good heavy static hold or jst some real heavy negs can help get past but you lifts are looking good


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

he`s in weatherspoons getting pi55ed on cokacola :confused1:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> he`s in weatherspoons getting pi55ed on cokacola :confused1:


[email protected] :lol:

i've had man flu the past week, i was on deaths door..... in fact..... i was peeping through the letterbox!! :laugh:

but anywho, had a session at a different gym tonight, one of the DW's..... gotta admit, it looked pretty but was ****e!

was rammed, i couldnt squat, all my mate seemed to want to do was bench press (which i still hate, lol) plus felt pretty weak anyway due to not eating much last week as i had zilch appetite :sad:

tonights session was pretty much a waste of time for me, couldnt do really anything i wanted/needed to do, to get back in the swing of things, shall be back in my usual gym tomorrow night getting back on track with the whole 5x5, gonna see what my lifts are at (squats, mp's and deads tomorrow) and go from there....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> [email protected] :lol:
> 
> i've had man flu the past week, i was on deaths door..... in fact..... i was peeping through the letterbox!! :laugh:
> 
> ...


man flu .... maybe stay in bed unless you live in spoons ?

you need a new gym buddy one of my gym buddies is obsessed with bench fuks me off i got to the point i say `well im doing this so see ya later` ****s m8 the lot of em .

just stick to your dwarf gym give it a week or 2 for the j`ds to wear off you be fine


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> man flu .... maybe stay in bed unless you live in spoons ?
> 
> you need a new gym buddy one of my gym buddies is obsessed with bench fuks me off i got to the point i say `well im doing this so see ya later` ****s m8 the lot of em .
> 
> just stick to your dwarf gym give it a week or 2 for the j`ds to wear off you be fine


alcohol hasnt touched my lips since friday.... fever has gone, thats why i wanted to get back in the swing of things tonight. plus also see what my mate lifts like..... alas...... he's more of a ''gotta lift something 12 times because thats the first thing i saw when i googled weightlifting''.........

but he's happy, so i guess thats all that matters :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Man flu!!! You worried the life outta me cos of man flu!!!

Er, haven't missed you at all, mate, ahem:whistling:

Glad to see you back fella. Just remember alcohol leaves you susceptible to random illnesses and makes you fall over :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Man flu!!! You worried the life outta me cos of man flu!!!
> 
> Er, haven't missed you at all, mate, ahem:whistling:
> 
> Glad to see you back fella. Just remember alcohol leaves you susceptible to random illnesses and makes you fall over :lol:


dont plan on drinking for a while now, gotta get priorities right now and stop spending silly amount of money on random nights out!

i've no intention of becoming a boring, stay at home recluse, but that money could and will be spent on better things....... food 

and maybe the missis..... but mainly food :laugh:

glad to see you guys havent forgotten all about me


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I've been a boring, stay at home recluse for years and I'm loving it 

The Sons of Odin never forget a crewmate:thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> dont plan on drinking for a while now, gotta get priorities right now and stop spending silly amount of money on random nights out!
> 
> i've no intention of becoming a boring, stay at home recluse, but that money could and will be spent on better things....... food
> 
> ...


who the fuk are you anyway ?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> who the fuk are you anyway ?


i'll be the guy who yourself and jungleboy keep asking for nekid pics of his missis!!!!! 

:lol: :lol:

................and before you ask......

NO!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> i'll be the guy who yourself and jungleboy keep asking for nekid pics of his missis!!!!!
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


your one lucky dwarf m8 .... you got us and a pretty mrs


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> your one lucky dwarf m8 .... you got us and a pretty mrs


Yep, it's not everybody can have us, but we do try


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Yep, i*t's not everybody can have us,* but we do try


unless they pay by the hour? :laugh:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

slowly got back into the swing of things tonight:

squat:

barx15, 2 sets

60x8

80x8

100x5

120x5, 5 sets

the 120 felt a bit of a ball ache to be honest, just gonna go up the 2.5 kilo on friday, no more 5-10 kilo jumps... maybe 

MP's:

34x10

54x6, 2 sets

64x4

64x3

Was slightly annoyed, felt massively out of practice with these, think i'm gonna make sure i do this exercise twice a week

Deads:

60x10

100x6

then singles

140

160

160

was thinking about adding a bit more on, but as i was pretty much drinking my own sweat by that time, i figured i was spent......

roll on friday i say


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good going m8 drop to smaller increaments so you dont stall


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ahh why did i bother trying DW again!!!!

tonights session was a bust really, hate the squat rack they have there, and the single flat bench is horrible, not suitable for the shorter armed person :lol:

only thing worth mentioning was i went up to 110kg with bent over rows, got a triple sets out of it with debatable form, but its all about getting the weight from A to B yeah? 

will probably drop down to 104 kg on monday and make sure i actually get 5 sets of 5.

on a side note, the ball of my foots hurting a tad, didnt hurt when i was squatting, but hurts a fair bit when i walk....... so i can live with that


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

paul81 said:


> ahh why did i bother trying DW again!!!!
> 
> tonights session was a bust really, hate the squat rack they have there, and the single flat bench is horrible, not suitable for the shorter armed person :lol:
> 
> ...


Is it DW's in Mansfield by chance.....?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Rob1184 said:


> Is it DW's in Mansfield by chance.....?


bingo


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I once met a girl with the surname Mansfield. Worked in HR.

Properly posh with a right filthy vibe to her.

Shame she was ugly.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> I once met a girl with the surname Mansfield. Worked in HR.
> 
> Properly posh with a right filthy vibe to her.
> 
> Shame she was ugly.


Haha..Kinda random


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> I once met a girl with the surname Mansfield. Worked in HR.
> 
> Properly posh with a right filthy vibe to her.
> 
> Shame she was ugly.


as always.... your input is always greatly appreciated....... and never on topic! :lol: :lol: :lol:



Tassotti said:


> Haha..Kinda random


my thoughts exactly! :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

paul81 said:


> bingo


Never been myself, but friends and family say it's got it's pitfalls.

As long as your moving up on your lifts mate, that's all that matters 

Great Journal too !


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

tonights session, fully intended to stick by what i said and go up in small increments:

squats:

barx15

60kgx10

100kgx8

122.5kgx5 3 sets

thinking on moving away from doing the 5 sets, and sticking with 3 working sets, just to make sure boredom doesnt get a hold of me 

MP's

34kgx10

54kgx8

59kgx5 3 sets

went down a bit with the weight for these, going to work back up from this point. reason i went down was because last session with these, 64 felt a bit uncomfy, and i wasnt getting 5 reps on each set. but 59 felt like a breeze tonight.

deads:

60kgx10

100kgx6

140kg single

160kg single

was then meant to go up by 2.5 or maybe even 5........ but pride got a hold on me, and i felt i had 170 in me..... turns out i did

170kg single (PB)

was happy with that  for now.... until friday :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good lifts and pb buddy :thumb:

take nest week as a deload week then hit 3x3 HEAVY 

5x5 drop - 3x3

3x5 drop - 1x3

and 1x5 drop - 1x3

but go heavy as m8 for 6 weeks then deload then revert back for 6 weeks .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> good lifts and pb buddy :thumb:
> 
> take nest week as a deload week then hit 3x3 HEAVY
> 
> ...


sounds like a plan to me, cheers chap


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Top stuff mate. Do what Ewen suggests and don't you dare get bored. Bored is weeks of doing the same thing not two workouts the same:lol: :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

yep, i think for once i will listen to ewen on this one. its a bloody good job he was born with brains since he got such a rough deal on the looks side of things 

love you Uhan :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm shocked to learn that you're not blonde IRL.

oh and good lifting. (on topic comment)


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

tonights session (should have been last night, but had to go enrol in a night college class)

squats:

barx15

60kgx10

100kgx6

125kgx5 3 sets

felt uncomfy on the way down, at least for the first couple of reps each set. may lower a bit for next session.

bench press:

barx15

40kgx8

60kgx6

80kgx4 3 sets

i hate this exercise, lol! gonna have to check out some vids at the weekend, get some form tips or something

bent over row:

54kgx10

74kgx8

94kgx5 3 sets

thankfully, at least this felt easy!

felt i had some energy left over as well at the end of all this. might squeeze in some isolation exercise to help with the bench. any tips?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

paul81 said:


> tonights session (should have been last night, but had to go enrol in a night college class)
> 
> squats:
> 
> ...


Good stuff mate.

Yes, watch some benching vids - there's some good ones out there. I would post you a link but I'm techno-duff lol. I'm sure Ewen will oblige. There's a lot more technique to benching than you would credit.

Night college class? This wouldn't be AA meetings would it


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Night college class? This wouldn't be AA meetings would it


 :lol: :lol:

nah, enrolled in an autocad course, takes a year though since its only 1 night a week :sad:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

paul81 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> nah, enrolled in an autocad course, takes a year though since its only 1 night a week :sad:


Is this so you can be a cad without thinking about it? :lol: :lol:

I know, I know.......ban?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Is this so you can be a cad without thinking about it? :lol: :lol:
> 
> *I know, I know.......ban*?


we can but hope  :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

paul81 said:


> we can but hope  :lol:


:crying:Harsh, mate, very harsh. :crying:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> :crying:Harsh, mate, very harsh. :crying:


 :wub: :wub:

that better?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

paul81 said:


> :wub: :wub:
> 
> that better?


Yes. Lots. :bounce:

:tt2:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good luck on the blue oyster bar course pauly


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Cheers Ewen. Just the fella I had in mind:thumb:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I know what CAD is.

A [email protected] ballache, that's what. Good once you get your head around it though, especially if you have access to a proper CNC machine.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> I know what CAD is.
> 
> A [email protected] ballache, that's what. Good once you get your head around it though, especially if you have access to a proper CNC machine.


Looking foward to getting stuck into it, but yeah it does seem quite complicated looking at the program I downloaded and the 'autocad for dummies' manual, lol


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

last nights failed attempt at a session, now i know why you dont really want to do fully body workouts on consecutive days!

squats:

barx12

60kgx8

100kgx6

120kgx5

125kgx5 2 sets

didnt even think i was going to go to 125, as my left calf felt funny all day. should be fine after a weekend off.

military press:

34kgx12

44kgx8

54kgx6

64kgx4 3 sets

felt i was lacking strength today, as these are usually easier. :sad:

couldnt get in the squat rack to do deadlift, group of 5 lads (yobs/chavs) were in there squatting 50kg......... didnt even have the inclination to ask how much they had left to do!

annoyed, i went home.

plan of action is to get my weight up, im clearly not eating enough as i'm still weighing in at 79 kilos :sad:

need to get some ideas for simple meals that are high in calories, cant be ****d eating 7 meals a day, would rather have 3/4 big meals.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Right mate. You know how you want to train. You know how you want to eat, and you know what you want to achieve. Now you've got to get this knowledge into a plan you can stick to and therefore get the results you want.

There's no need to train consecutive days. Take one, two or three days off between workouts when required.

Have at least two set meals a day. A huge, high calorie mega-shake for breakfast is an obvious first choice. Two mins to make and two mins to neck with supplements.

Have a back up plan for exercises. Try to go to gym at chav-free times. If stuff isn't free have an alternative already in your mind - leg press or lunges instead of squat, bent rows or one arm rows instead of deads and so on. It may not be ideal but it's better than getting annoyed and your workout being de-railed.

Take a leaf out of Joes book and hang a punch bag in your garage. A good thing for so many reasons.

Grow huge.

No limits.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you need to sort it out paul you know what your doing and your now bigger and stronger than most chavs tell them t GTFO your way or have back ups like ming said lol

food wise well thats hard m8 get you 3-4 big meals in you then buy some met-rx size up expensive but works 2-3 of them a day will see you growing (not taller but wider)


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

yeah definately taking the big shake for breakfast on board, will be starting that come monday. will make sure i'm adding a decent amount of EVOO to meals aswell (to the morning shake also) think the weight gain shakes might come into it along the line as well, used to have home made ones with just 100g fine oats and 50g protein mix, but might have a look whats on the market to see whats out there.

cheers fellas


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm not advocating overly dirty bulks, but... Burgers mate. If you want to put size on eat Burgers.

Last cycle I was eating 800g of mince per day, plus 3x90g shakes with peanut butter and EVOO, and 3 double cheeseburgers from McDs (this was just protein sources). I was on a silly amount of gear yeah, but still put on some good size and stayed at the same weight.

There's about 160g protein, 80-90g fat in 800g of mince. 1500ish cals.

Obv not advocating the above in hindsight it was a f*cking stupid idea, but that's what I did and it worked for me. You can easily get a lot of cals by adding in good fats like EVOO, but keep your protein intake high too.. bit of fatty meat won't do you any harm to boost protein/fat cals.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I'm not advocating overly dirty bulks, but... Burgers mate. If you want to put size on eat Burgers.
> 
> Last cycle I was eating 800g of mince per day, plus 3x90g shakes with peanut butter and EVOO, and 3 double cheeseburgers from McDs (this was just protein sources). I was on a silly amount of gear yeah, but still put on some good size and stayed at the same weight.
> 
> ...


beef burgers are a great source of cals when bulking very easy to eat after a main meal too then follows ice cream and chocolate cake .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> beef burgers are a great source of cals when bulking very easy to eat after a main meal too then follows *ice cream and chocolate cake* .


trying to get away from the sweet stuff, lol. this week i was pretty much eating a bounty and yorkie bar a day. didnt do anything for me 

but yeah, will have to make my own burgers (i say i, i mean the missis  )


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

paul81 said:


> trying to get away from the sweet stuff, lol. this week i was pretty much eating a bounty and yorkie bar a day. didnt do anything for me
> 
> but yeah, will have to make my own burgers (i say i, i mean the missis  )


Never trust a woman to make your burgers. They either pack them too tight so they dry out, too lose so they're grainy, or they **** in them without you knowing it.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Never trust a woman to make your burgers. They either pack them too tight so they dry out, too lose so they're grainy, or *they **** in them without you knowing it*.


its worrying that it seems like that comes from experience! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

paul81 said:


> its worrying that it seems like that comes from experience! :lol: :lol:


lol no... but if I were a woman that was persistantly made to cook burgers every day, then forced to clean up the fat that spits everywhere when you cook them, I'd probably consider sh1tting in the burger mix.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

my evening meal


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Slippery slope that website! Slippery slope!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

every time I see this thread title in the latest posts list I always think someone has got a job as a journalist


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Slippery slope that website! Slippery slope!


ha! hey i thought it was just about cals in and cals out? :lol:

but nah, its just a sunday night treat, back to chicken (not southern fried) and rice in the week


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> View attachment 62911
> 
> 
> my evening meal


guess where im heading you buggar !!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

paul81 said:


> ha! hey i thought it was just about cals in and cals out? :lol:
> 
> but nah, its just a sunday night treat, back to chicken (not southern fried) and rice in the week


Oh I love the site.. when I run out of food in the house I usually order a chicken kebab 

Just that for lazy people like me, ordering dinner online really shouldn't be so easy!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Oh I love the site.. when I run out of food in the house I usually order a chicken kebab
> 
> Just that for lazy people like me, ordering dinner online really shouldn't be so easy!


Well maybe 5 pieces of chicken, large tray of chips and 2 portions of beans was a bit much.....

Although, I only ate one lot of the beans


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

paul81 said:


> Well maybe 5 pieces of chicken, large tray of chips and 2 portions of beans was a bit much.....
> 
> Although, I only ate one lot of the beans


Lightweight


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

subscribed just skimed throw and well some good lifts you got there :thumb:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tonights session:

Squats

Barx15

60x10

80x8

100x6

125x4

125x5 2 sets

Wobbly start :sad: recovered though.

Bench

Barx15

40x10

60x8

80x5 3 sets

Upping it on Friday

Bent over row

54x12

74x8

94x5

104x5 3 sets

Not sure if I'm upping this Friday or trying to get better form with same weight.

Did a few sets of tricep extensions on the cable machine afterwards, figured I'd try and get some isolation work after my compounds if I've got any energy left


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Squeeze out another set of BORs on Friday before upping the weight maybe? Good work anyway fella.. 80x5x3 is excellent


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Squeeze out another set of BORs on Friday before upping the weight maybe? Good work anyway fella.. 80x5x3 is excellent


Yeah might try another set, wouldn't mind a bit left in the tank so I can do some one arm rows, or maybe lat pulldowns


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

Subbed mate ,some good deads and squats there mate ,seems u hit the bk pretty hard,for me i struggled with bench for a while too but with time it go up just keep smashing the sets out.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

a nice early morning session today thanks to not being at work  changed it up abit today as well.

went for a chest & tri's day.

bench:

barx20

40x12

60x10

70x8

80x5 2 sets

82.5x3 2 sets

hammer strength incline press:

40x15

60x10

70x8

80x5 3 sets

then went on to some tricep work

cable pulldowns, well cant give any weights on that as all it has is number of plates, lol. did some sets on that working up to so i could only knock out 6-7 reps.

then hammer strength dip machine, which i quite enjoyed:

40x20

60x10

80x8 3 sets

after that i was spent

felt like a good session, chest and tri's feel like they got a good pump from it, and was a nice change from the full body workout from normal stronglifts 5x5 routine


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice work and always good to change it up a bit! Just don't get used too used to it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul next time im in rugby at the inlaws im gonna meet you for a training session


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> paul next time im in rugby at the inlaws im gonna meet you for a training session


Ha! Ur more than welcome to

.......not sure they can fit a fire engine in there for u to pull though :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> Ha! Ur more than welcome to
> 
> .......not sure they can fit a fire engine in there for u to pull though :lol:


no but i could do some bicep curls out of the way :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Can I come? :wub:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> no but i could do some bicep curls out of the way :lol:


Ah there's plenty of mirrors there for u to...... erm, check your form :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Can I come? :wub:


yeah, but only cuz I feel sorry for you for leaving you out


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

paul81 said:


> yeah, but only cuz I feel sorry for you for leaving you out


I almost feel loved. :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> yeah, but only cuz I feel sorry for you for leaving you out


three of us could do inline curls for the girls :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I'd put money on the fact that Paul has better guns than I do!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> three of us could do inline curls for the girls :lol:


Make it a Saturday then, that's when 'The Sisters' are there


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> I'd put money on the fact that Paul has better guns than I do!


As your nearly 30 kilo heavier than me, I doubt that :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

trust me my gunz are the worst you ever seen my mrs has better gunz . no joke


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

paul81 said:


> As your nearly 30 kilo heavier than me, I doubt that :lol:


Way to boost my self esteem cheers! "Mowgli you fat fvck! Your fatceps are bigger than mine because they're so fat... FATTY!" :001_tt2:

But yes, my guns are somewhat lacking, and I have a shoulder where the medial and anterior deltoids have been reattached so it just looks weird.

We'll see though! Give me a date and I'll make the 2 hour drive down just to be out-gunned by a 70-odd kilo smurf!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Oy, I'm hoping to be 80 kilo this time next week!! :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> :lol:


[email protected] :lol:

......though it does give me an idea for halloween


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

paul81 said:


> [email protected] :lol:
> 
> ......though it does give me an idea for halloween


Pics of your missus as smurfette?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dunno why but feel the urge to sleep with a smurf ........


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> dunno why but feel the urge to sleep with a smurf ........


training session cancelled.....

:lol: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> training session cancelled.....
> 
> :lol: :lol:


i meant a female smurf ....


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> i meant a female smurf ....


you say that now...... :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

not a great session this morning, didnt feel like i had much energy in me :sad: was doing back and bi's

deads:

60x10

100x6

140x1 (felt heavy)

160 x failed (WTF?!?!)

160 x 1 (got up there eventually!)

was quite p!ssed off that the last few lifts felt like such hard work, i'm putting it down to me not having much strength in my legs as i didnt seem to be getting much of a push up from them. might leave deads and do them on a leg day from now on?

bent over row:

54x10

84x7

104x3

now with these, i f**ked up big style, i kinda counted wrong and only thought i was on 94kg, when really i was on 104 :lol: damn weight of the bar 

energy really started to feel low by now as well :sad:

wanted to get on lat pull down, by couple of other geezers were already on it, so i though screw it and do some bicep work....

preacher machine (in lbs)

87x10

108x8

117x6 (debatable form with these ones, lol) 2 sets

108x6 (3 sets)

left wrist was thrashing by now, thanks to the straps i'm thinking :sad: hope this gets better over time.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

last nights session, chest and tri's:

flat bench press:

barx20 2 sets

40kgx10

60kgx8

80x5kg 2 sets

82.5kgx5

85kgx4

incline dumbell press (in lbs):

40x15

50x12

60x12

70x6 2 sets

shoulder was aching a fair bit by then, so decided to leave these.

hammer strength incline press machine (full title :wink: ):

40kgx12

60kgx10

70kgx8 2 sets

by then my shoulder had had enough :laugh: so on i went to triceps

cable pull downs:

as before with these, they dont have weights on them. the stack has 18 plates i think, i went up to about 8 plates doing 10-12 reps, did about 5 sets on this.

hammer strength dipping machine:

40kgx12

60kgx12

80kgx8 3 sets

40kgx failure

got a cracking pump from the last set, shoulder was aching like a b!tch for the rest of the night though 

at the moment i'm suffering from tonsilitus :sad: (thanks for the sympathy jungle boy :lol: ) so gonna rest up for a few days


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good to see you training, mate.

Sad to see you ill...I've told you before about sticking things down your throat...You're going to get some serious sh1t about this methinks


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Good to see you training, mate.
> 
> Sad to see you ill...I've told you before about sticking things down your throat...You're going to get some serious sh1t about this methinks


actually annoying as i've been eating well, healthy with no alcohol/chocolate/any sugary crap. was getting down around 3400 a day monday to wednesday thanks to a couple mass calorie home made shakes and big portions of chicken and pasta (with plenty of EVOO  )

so slightly annoyed that i've been struck down! 

last night though, there was a couple of points where i was stood there thinking 'what exercise shall i do next?' kinda miss the whole set routine thing, but 5x5/3x5 was getting a bit much with squatting 3 times a week, was getting a bit boring. and was missing doing arms and a bit more variation on the chest area


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

paul81 said:


> actually annoying as i've been eating well, healthy with no alcohol/chocolate/any sugary crap. was getting down around 3400 a day monday to wednesday thanks to a couple mass calorie home made shakes and big portions of chicken and pasta (with plenty of EVOO  )
> 
> so slightly annoyed that i've been struck down!
> 
> last night though, there was a couple of points where i was stood there thinking 'what exercise shall i do next?' kinda miss the whole set routine thing, but 5x5/3x5 was getting a bit much with squatting 3 times a week, was getting a bit boring. and was missing doing arms and a bit more variation on the chest area


Use your recovery time to think through your workout, mate. Identify your goals and plan workout that will achieve them and that you can stick to. By the time you are well again you will have it clear in your head - then go for it and let nothing stand in your way

Good to see the diet sorted - that's a big percentage of the whole game taken care of:thumbup1:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Get well soon mate. You know I mean well!

As Mingster says.. evaluate your goals and build your workouts around that.

3x5/5x5 have given you steady progress. Perhaps take from those what will benefit you most (i.e. compound movements and their variations), and mix up the rest. As far as rep ranges and sets go... up to you mate, depends on your goals.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Get well soon mate. You know I mean well!
> 
> As Mingster says.. evaluate your goals and build your workouts around that.
> 
> 3x5/5x5 have given you steady progress. Perhaps take from those what will benefit you most (i.e. compound movements and their variations), and mix up the rest. As far as rep ranges and sets go... up to you mate, depends on your goals.


x2

you know what your doing know paulie 

oh about that sandwich ........ :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm still yet to read a definitive answer as to whether paul is coming in december..


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> I'm still yet to read a definitive answer as to whether paul is coming in december..


at this moment in time......... i have no definitive answer, lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Come on Paul (not like that) get your add down here


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> Come on Paul (not like that) get your *add* down here


 :lol: on the phone again?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> :lol: on the phone again?


damn phone .

but you get the idea ... get your ass down here


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

right then, been looking at some ideas for my new routine, heres what i've got so far so would be greatful for some input/ridicule 

mondays- Chest+Tri's

Tuesdays- Cant do anything, night college

Wendesdays- Back

Thursdays- Shoulders+Bi's

Fridays- Legs

routine i'm looking at is the following:

Chest;

Bench press (5 reps, then increase weight)

Incline DB press (6 reps)

Hammer strength chest press machine (6 reps) (last set shall lower the weight a bit and go for failure)

(not a fan of db flyes/cable flyes, usually brings up a shoulder injury)

Tri's;

Cable tricep extensions (8-10 reps)

Dip machine (8 reps)

Back;

Bent over rows (6 reps)

Deadlift (single reps increasing in weight after 100kg)

Lat Pulldown (6 reps)

One Arm Row (6 reps)

Shoulders;

MP's (6 reps)

Lat Raises (8 reps)

Front Raises (8 reps)

Bi's;

Preacher curl machine (8 reps)

Dumbells or cable curls (8 reps)

Legs;

Squats (5 reps)

Hack Squats (8 reps)

leg press (8 reps)

so then, suggestions and tips welcome......

criticism...... not so much


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I'll make a few edits while I'm at work tomorrow morning doing nothing important. Right now I've got several glasses of wine with my name on them.

It's actually just one glass, but there will be a few refills.

I will say now though... I don't like most of it.

Ah sack it I'll throw a few ideas in now.

Chest + triceps;

Bench press (5 reps, then increase weight)

Incline DB press (6 reps)

*Hammer strength chest press machine (6 reps) (last set shall lower the weight a bit and go for failure) NO NEED FOR THIS IF DOING INCLINE DB AND I WOULD FAVOUR INCLINE DB OVER THIS. JUST DO THIS IF YOU'RE FEELING LAZY*

*
*(not a fan of db flyes/cable flyes, usually brings up a shoulder injury)

*Proper dips, leaning forward with full extension in tris. Start with bodyweight and get a dipping belt eventually*

Cable tricep extensions (8-10 reps) *just do these to finish off*

*Dip machine (8 reps) SACK OFF THE DIP MACHINE*

*
*

That's all for now.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

i feel like your going p!ss all over my nicely thought out routine :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Must admit I'm with Mowgli on the chest work Paul.

Shoulders: I would do rear delts rather than front raises - all that chest pressing with give the front delts more than enough stimulation.

Legs: 3 quad exercises but nothing for hamstrings or calf's? Bin the leg press and add SLDL or Hamstring Curls.

Back: Bent Rows and One Arm Rows do pretty much the same thing. With Deads in there I would use the One Armers personally.

What do you reckon?  .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

now i know what its like to be bullied..... :sad:

:lol: :lol:

i guess im thinking i'd prefer to do more volume as it was the one thing lacking in the 5x5 routine, thats probably why i've got it in my head now?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Back/Front Squats (5 reps)

*Hack Squats (8 reps) - NO NEED IF YOU'RE SQUATTING PROPERLY*

*leg press - NO NEED IF YOU'RE SQUATTING PROPERLY(8 reps)*

SLDL/ROMANIAN DEADLIFT

Leg Extensions/Curls if you really want


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

btw, thanks fellas for the input so far, greatly appreciated 

although it could have been more sugar-coated.......


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Not meaning to give you grief mate. Just trying to help....


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Not meaning to give you grief mate. Just trying to help....


lol, i know matey, i know.....

besides, obviously you've got YEARS of experience over me :wink:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

paul81 said:


> lol, i know matey, i know.....
> 
> besides, obviously you've got YEARS of experience over me :wink:


HaHa very droll....And in all those years of experience I've learnt that there are no SHORT-cuts to success


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> HaHa very droll....And in all those years of experience I've learnt that there are no SHORT-cuts to success


not wanting to inflate your ego, but to be fair, i did have a good lol at that one :laugh:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

paul81 said:


> not wanting to inflate your ego, but to be fair, i did have a good lol at that one :laugh:


you weren't the only one .....


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm glad Mingster filled in the bits I was going to, but was too busy drinking wine to bother filling in... also nice to see the fella and I agree on your routine missing certain elements.

I'm going to ask my wife to get her baps out now.

Bit.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

think i`ll drop by at the HEIGHT of pauls bullying .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I think it's outrageous the way you all take the micky out of Paul's short-comings


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

that was low tass .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

CAN WE JUST GET BACK TO SORTING MY NEW ROUTINE PEOPLE!!!!

And yes, the caps were intended :wink:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

okay so the revised plan is looking like this so far

Chest;

Bench press (5 reps, then increase weight)

Incline DB press (6 reps)

(not a fan of db flyes/cable flyes, usually brings up a shoulder injury)

Tri's;

bodyweight dips (8-10 reps) adding weight via a belt

Cable tricep extensions (8-10 reps)

Back;

Bent over rows (6 reps)

Deadlift (single reps increasing in weight after 100kg)

Lat Pulldown (6 reps)

Shoulders;

MP's (6 reps)

Lat Raises (8 reps)

Rear Delt raisesa (8 reps)

Bi's;

Preacher curl machine (8 reps)

Dumbells or cable curls (8 reps)

Legs;

Squats (5 reps)

Leg Extensions (8 reps)

Leg Curls (8 reps)

calf machine (how many reps?? 15-20?)

want to add a bit more to chest, but not sure what really......


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Dips for chest. Lean forward. Hits both chest and tris nicely.

Think I said that yesterday, but don't remember much of last night :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks like you got great tips there Paul I'll be using them when I decide to be abit more creative with my workouts and not take them straight out of the MADCOW book :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> okay so the revised plan is looking like this so far
> 
> Chest;
> 
> ...


looking good m8 how many sets ?

i would do cable cross overs for chest but with perfect form and light weight , gives a great stretch and hits upper pec too .

lets hope its not a tall order :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> looking good m8 how many sets ?
> 
> i would do cable cross overs for chest but with perfect form and light weight , gives a great stretch and hits upper pec too .
> 
> lets hope its not a tall order :lol:


majority will be 5 sets, with the last set of each usually dropping in weight then doing a 'to failure' set.

thing with cross overs, i find they can strain my right shoulder, which is why i tend to stay away. think thats why i wanted an extra pressing exercise in favour of any flyes


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> majority will be 5 sets, with the last set of each usually dropping in weight then doing a 'to failure' set.
> 
> thing with cross overs, i find they can strain my right shoulder, which is why i tend to stay away. think thats why i wanted an extra pressing exercise in favour of any flyes


you do know for the cables you need to stand bolt upright and bring them together without swaying .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> you do know for the cables you need to stand bolt upright and bring them together without swaying .


lol yes, but i used to get the same thing with cables as i did with dumbbells, it just seemed to start a pain in my shoulder that would stay with me for days.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looks like you just wi=orked it out buddy


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

tonights session, chest and tri's:

Bench:

barx20 2 sets

60x12

70x8

80x6

82.5x5

85x3

didnt feel too bad, felt like i wanted another go at 85, but decided against it so i had some energy left for next exercise...

no free weight bench available so went on HS incline press:

40x12

60x10

80x5 2 sets

40x15

felt sapped after first set of 80's! :sad:

was going to do some incline db presses but still no benches available (damn mondays, although its not usually as busy as it was tonight)

so went onto tri's

dipping machine (sorry jungle boy, already some folks on the bodyweight dipping stand)

40kgx15

80kgx8 3 sets

60kgx10

40x12

then some cable pulldowns:as usual, no weight on machine, but did 6 sets on there


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

paul81 said:


> tonights session, chest and tri's:
> 
> Bench:
> 
> ...


Asouf calls it Monday madness. You'll be lucky to get a bench in any gym on a Monday eve mate. Switch your days up and try it on Wednesday next week


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

tonights session, back:

deads:

60x10

100x6

120x1

140x1

160x1

170x failed :sad: boooooo

perhaps try 165 next week, since its been a couple of week since i deadlifted thanks to being ill

bent over rows:

54x12

74x10

94x5 (fet very hard tonight)

74x10

lat pull downs, no numbers on plates for this :sad: god damn old machines, lol, did 5 sets here

one arm rows:

60lbs dumbell, 5 sets, 10 reps

gym was freakishly warm, after my session i really felt like throwing up! but managed to keep everything inside me thankfully


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

and finally..... i got a session in!!! :laugh:

just a gentle 5x5 session tonight, this weeks just about getting some consistency in there!!

started with squats:

barx16, 2 sets

60kgx10

80kgx8

100kgx6 5 sets

got a bit carried away, doing the extra rep each time. actually surprised how weak my legs were feeling tonight! better shape up better wednesday!

couldnt get straight onto a bench, so went in for some bent over rows first:

54kgx12

74kgx10

straps on 

84kgx6 5 sets

again got carried away, but rather like these, weight felt quite light as well 

jumped onto nearest bench:

barx20 2 sets

60kgx10

70kgx6 5 sets

was thinking about going up to 75, but couldnt be bothered to wade through to the other side of the gym to get the small ass weights, :lol: but, i wanted to start off light, so tonights session did exactly what it said on the tin


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good stuff Paul and good to see you back in the gym. I don't want to hear any of this 'I can't be bothered' stuf when you get back into it mind lol. I want to see you smashing these weights to bits this time and benching Ewen and Mowgli together by Christmas.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Good stuff Paul and good to see you back in the gym. I don't want to hear any of this 'I can't be bothered' stuf when you get back into it mind lol. I want to see you smashing these weights to bits this time and benching Ewen and Mowgli together by Christmas.


to be honest it was never, i couldnt be bothered, it was usually 'im f**king ill again????' :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good man. Plenty of time to be ill while you're at work. Gotta be well in the gym.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Good man. Plenty of time to be ill while you're at work. Gotta be well in the gym.


never a truer word spoken 

just gotta get the weight back up now, think i lost a few kilo over the past couple week, gotta weight myself to be sure though. 1st goal is to get back upto 13 stone, then evaluate from there. gonna chuck another oat+protein shake in the mix, always find it easier to drink the cals rather than eat them at the moment


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I echo Mingster's sentiments. Bench me and Ewen by Christmas (210kg+??)!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> I echo Mingster's sentiments. Bench me and Ewen by Christmas (210kg+??)!


.......you need to lose them love handles


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

just seen this journal brother, will be to take the pee i mean give advice lol...

look forward to our training session soon !!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Ah! I was wondering where you had got to ....


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

paul81 said:


> .......you need to lose them love handles


HARSH!

True though.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

right i wanna see some training updates or some upskirt pictures (hopefully your gym`s shut) :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> right i wanna see some training updates or some upskirt pictures (hopefully your gym`s shut) :lol:


 :lol:

but did you look on the previous page?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

so then wednesdays session, which i shall entitle 'lets make your back pain worse!' 

started off nice and steady with squats:

barx12 2 sets

60kgx10

80kgx8

100kgx6

110kgx5 3 sets

still taking it steady, plus legs were still hurting from monday, :sad: will be glad when the pegs get used to squatting again!

MP's:

34kgx12

54kgx8

59kgx5 2 sets

59kgx4..... and this was when i felt a b!tch of a twinge in the bottom of my back, didnt actually realise but i must have been using dodgy form towards the end. and its safe to say, it hurt......

but anyway.... onto deadlifts, :lol:

60kgx12

100kgx6

straps on, time for singles.

130kgx1

150x1 2 sets

after the 2nd 150kg lift, i decided my back had had enough. call it a day, go home and eat......

backs still aching like a bleeder though, should be fun tomorrow morning!!!

ah well, dodnt mind so much. whats getting me through is the thought that this time next week, my body should be used to training again. so shall be lifting heavier


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Go careful with your back, you don't want to end up with a back injury !


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Go careful with your back, you don't want to end up with a back injury !


Hoping its just aches from lack of training


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

and to tonights session:

squats:

barx10 2 sets

60kgx8

80kgx6

100kgx5

110kgx5

115x5 3 sets

got a bit carried away tonight with squats, think it was because the leg pains are pretty much gone 

bench press:

barx15

40kgx10

60kgx8

80kgx5 3 sets

these felt okay, still definately my weakest lift of the compounds though :sad:

bent over rows:

54kgx10

74kgx8

94kgx5 3 sets

these felt a little harder than usual, but still managed to knock out all reps in the end

was thinking of treating myself to a pizza..... but did that last night 

this weeks food intake hasnt been bad though, only had 2 cheats, pizza last night and bangers and mash in massive yorkshire pudding on wednesday  other than that my cals have been around 3200. this weekend i'll be quite relaxed but wont be putting any sweet stuff in me, and definately no alcohol!!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

fackinhell heres a blast from the past :thumb:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> fackinhell heres a blast from the past :thumb:


i'm back in the game now 

just going through the motions in 5x5/3x5 then more than likely have a proper pop at Wendlers


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> i'm back in the game now
> 
> just going through the motions in 5x5/3x5 then more than likely have a proper pop at Wendlers


Good man be good to see how you get on with Wendlers compared to the jacked eating machine that is Ewen :lol: :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Good man be good to see how you get on with Wendlers compared to the jacked eating machine that is Ewen :lol: :lol:


yes, i'll be the shorter, better looking, Wendlers participant


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> yes, i'll be the shorter, better looking, Wendlers participant


haha im in a good mood i wont burst your bubble


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

what would you like to train when we have our get together mate ????


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

not sure chap, wouldnt mind back, so probably do one of your pull sessions?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> not sure chap, wouldnt mind back, so probably do one of your pull sessions?


sounds good mate.. i love back so can deffo make you burn on that one mate !!!!

we should get this sorted in next couple of weeks mate i think .. i normally train back on tuesdays .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

how about a weekend my mrs is off to see her parents in rugby i shall find out dates see if you guys are about


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> how about a weekend my mrs is off to see her parents in rugby i shall find out dates see if you guys are about


im up for a meeet with anyone matey always good to train with other folks and see othes intensitys and routines, little hints and tips from each other without anyone getting p1ssy and defensive.. sounds good mate. also trying to get a session in wth Uriel before christmas ...


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> sounds good mate.. i love back so can deffo make you burn on that one mate !!!!
> 
> we should get this sorted in next couple of weeks mate i think .. i normally train back on tuesdays .


tuesdays are my autocad night at college so no can do on that one :sad: but pretty much any other night in the week is fine. i'd suggest thur or fri if we're doing it at physique, its nice and quiet those nights


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

no probs mate... how about friday evening ??? next friday . i am not playing badminton , although i will have trained legs in morning im sure i could go through a back session with you ??

will see if rob wants to join us !!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> no probs mate... how about friday evening ??? next friday . i am not playing badminton , although i will have trained legs in morning im sure i could go through a back session with you ??
> 
> will see if rob wants to join us !!!


That sounds like a plan to me chap, 6 o clock okay for u?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> That sounds like a plan to me chap, 6 o clock okay for u?


yes mate. i will meet you in the carpark about 10 to 6. so i can officially meet you first. then we will go do some back matey !!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> yes mate. i will meet you in the carpark about 10 to 6. so i can officially meet you first. then we will go do some back matey !!!


 aye aye chap, its a date :lol:

We'll have to msg rob, see if he can make it too


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> aye aye chap, its a date :lol:


 i will wear my nicest thong lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

WHERE is this going on ?

I may tag along !!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> i will wear my nicest thong lol


I'll be the one going commando, HOOYA! :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> WHERE is this going on ?
> 
> I may tag along !!


its a bit bloomin far for you matey... . would have been awesome to get a session in with you too though pal..

Perhaps when we sort this big meet up out we can all get together for a blast !!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> WHERE is this going on ?
> 
> I may tag along !!


World physique in mansfield chap. Ur more than welcome


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> I'll be the one going commando, HOOYA! :lol:


pmsl.. cant wait to see your deadlift with no pants on :wub:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> pmsl.. cant wait to see your deadlift with no pants on :wub:


Leave ur camera in ur car :lol: there wont be no money shots!!! Hahaha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> its a bit bloomin far for you matey... . would have been awesome to get a session in with you too though pal..
> 
> Perhaps when we sort this big meet up out we can all get together for a blast !!!


I have jut been to Blackers for a coffee....

TBH mate its a bit early but yeah would to get a session in with you both.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> Leave ur camera in ur car :lol: there wont be no money shots!!! Hahaha


 :scared:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

paul81 said:


> Leave ur camera in ur car :lol: there wont be no money shots!!! Hahaha


I'll bring the camera


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

R0B said:


> I'll bring the camera


You making the session as well then chap?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

paul81 said:


> You making the session as well then chap?


Yeah mate I'll show up


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Anyone else for the inpromptu UK-M meet? Lol!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> pmsl.. cant wait to see your deadlift with no pants on :wub:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

paul81 said:


> Anyone else for the inpromptu UK-M meet? Lol!


Get Nidge down too !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok paul so this time were at your gym, so i dont mind running the session . if thats ok.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Get Nidge down too !


yeah would be good if he up to it..


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Ok paul so this time were at your gym, so i dont mind running the session . if thats ok.


Oh okay then, as long as your gentle :lol:

So what you got in mind?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

paul81 said:


> Oh okay then, as long as your gentle :lol:
> 
> So what you got in mind?


X2.... 

Do we beg for mercy now or later !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> X2....
> 
> Do we beg for mercy now or later !


dont forget i will have already trained legs in the morning , and done a back session tuesday night already, so you may be ok :whistling:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> Oh okay then, as long as your gentle :lol:
> 
> So what you got in mind?


check out my journal mate for a typical back session lol !!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I hope we are going to have three separate reviews of this workout, one from each participant. It will be interesting to see the different points of view of each of you lol :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I hope we are going to have three separate reviews of this workout, one from each participant. It will be interesting to see the different points of view of each of you lol :thumb:


yeah mate it will definitely be a learning curve for us all. im sure we will take positives away from it, and maybe they will even still have there spines attached when i have finished murdering them both lol !!!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> yeah mate it will definitely be a learning curve for us all. im sure we will take positives away from it, and maybe they will even still have there spines attached when i have finished murdering them both lol !!!!


whats the odds on flinty going home after 2nd exercise due to bad back???


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I hope we are going to have three separate reviews of this workout, one from each participant. It will be interesting to see the different points of view of each of you lol :thumb:


I think Tassotti should go up and video the proceedings ....  then we can all make our own judgements


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i might be in the area (well within 100 miles) however think im a bit behind you guys and dont want to get reamed so im gonna sit this one out .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> i might be in the area (well within 100 miles) however think im a bit behind you guys and dont want to get reamed so im gonna sit this one out .


well you could get reamed mate as were deadlifting with no pants on.. we could all be reamed lol....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> whats the odds on flinty going home after 2nd exercise due to bad back???


you got plans to injure me mate haha !!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> well you could get reamed mate as were deadlifting with no pants on.. we could all be reamed lol....


I'll be wearing 2 pairs with you around 

No bent over rows for me !


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

Greshie said:


> I think Tassotti should go up and video the proceedings ....  then we can all make our own judgements


Good shout Greshie!

I'm up for £250 from "you've been framed"


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

tonights session was a bit of a cautious one, decided to skip deadlifts :sad: as i still had a bit of back pain from last week!

squats:

barx10

60kgx8

80kgx6

100kgx5

115kgx5 3 sets

these felt fine at the time, but after walking away from the squat rack, bottom of my back felt a bit uncomfortable...

MP's:

34kgx10

54kgx5 3 sets

these flew up, decided against putting more weight on due to back, although i felt i was cheating myself as they felt so easy!

that was the session over since no deads....... back still felt sore, but no extra pain which is always a good thing. think on wednesday i'll have a pop on bent over rows but leave it light. ease the back in for the monster session with flinty and rob on friday!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> tonights session was a bit of a cautious one, decided to skip deadlifts :sad: as i still had a bit of back pain from last week!
> 
> squats:
> 
> ...


if you have Back issues mate ~(i wasnt aware) we wont go mad for you friday pal.. will just keep it super strict (for you) Rob is still going to get hammered pmsl !!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> if you have Back issues mate ~(i wasnt aware) we wont go mad for you friday pal.. will just keep it super strict (for you) Rob is still going to get hammered pmsl !!!


Thanks..... i think !

Got some samples from work today gents, I'll bring you some on Friday


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> if you have Back issues mate ~(i wasnt aware) we wont go mad for you friday pal.. will just keep it super strict (for you) Rob is still going to get hammered pmsl !!!


should be fine for friday chap, i would have been fine if i'd have had some painkillers beforehand  didnt really enjoy tonights session since it was light and i didnt get to do deads....


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

R0B said:


> Thanks..... i think !
> 
> Got some samples from work today gents, I'll bring you some on Friday


rohypnol? :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> should be fine for friday chap, i would have been fine if i'd have had some painkillers beforehand  didnt really enjoy tonights session since it was light and i didnt get to do deads....


Ok mate well we will see how you turn up friday mate, wether your firing on all 4 or not ... Rob what samples lol stool samples hahaha...


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> rohypnol? :lol:


Busted


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Ok mate well we will see how you turn up friday mate, wether your firing on all 4 or not ... Rob what samples lol stool samples hahaha...


Hehehe, you can sample mine if you want mate 

Brings a whole new meaning to squat rack !


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Maxed my PM's out for the hour LOL

They are best taken orally, first thing in the morning, last thing at night


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

R0B said:


> Maxed my PM's out for the hour LOL
> 
> They are best taken orally, first thing in the morning, last thing at night


 :lol:

i'm sure the missis will appreciate me having some before bedtime :wink:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

nice one Rob.. will deffo be using that a couple of times per day.. i bet its mint lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> tonights session was a bit of a cautious one, decided to skip deadlifts :sad: as i still had a bit of back pain from last week!
> 
> squats:
> 
> ...


Not the dreaded back pumps from squats??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Not the dreaded back pumps from squats??? :lol: :lol:


nope, not pumps. Was literally my spine!! Haha!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

spoke to nidge you two and he busy friday so wont be joining us !!! X

New pb on shoulders today Paul im well chuffed.. roll on friday might go for a pb on deads.. lol mind you i have trained back already so might not !!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> nope, not pumps. Was literally my spine!! Haha!


Yeah thank god I've not had the pumps for a few months they are not nice :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> spoke to nidge you two and he busy friday so wont be joining us !!! X
> 
> New pb on shoulders today Paul im well chuffed.. roll on friday might go for a pb on deads.. lol mind you i have trained back already so might not !!!


Shame that, maybe next time.

Why is Friday becoming daunting LOL!?!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Shame that, maybe next time.
> 
> Why is Friday becoming daunting LOL!?!


what ya mean mate daunting ??? your are feeling that way or you asking if im feeling like its becoming daunting ??


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> what ya mean mate daunting ??? your are feeling that way or you asking if im feeling like its becoming daunting ??


Both 

Na, roll on I say !

Having a sh1t week at work so need to do some aggression reps to feel better


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Both
> 
> Na, roll on I say !
> 
> Having a sh1t week at work so need to do some aggression reps to feel better


lol im not feeling like its getting daunting mate personally.. im looking forward to it, its just another blast in a gym for me, plus World physique is a real good gym with some great bits of kit from what i remember.. going to just enjoy it, if we get any pb's then even better but im not holdng my breath lol !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

remember to film the event guys


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> lol im not feeling like its getting daunting mate personally.. im looking forward to it, its just another blast in a gym for me, plus World physique is a real good gym with some great bits of kit from what i remember.. going to just enjoy it, if we get any pb's then even better but im not holdng my breath lol !!!


Yeah it'll be good, got a new pre workout to try too!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

ewen said:


> remember to film the event guys


You forgot "no ****" 

Kiddin.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Yeah it'll be good, got a new pre workout to try too!


whats that mate ???


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

R0B said:


> You forgot "no ****"
> 
> Kiddin.


i did miss a bit out but i meant film the shower scene wtf do i wanna see a dwarf an elephant man and you training for x


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

ewen said:


> i did miss a bit out but i meant film the shower scene wtf do i wanna see a dwarf an elephant man and you training for x


I've come of lightly there haven't I


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> whats that mate ???


this ----- http://needtobuildmuscle.com/store/N2KTS-p35.html

Got a sample off JW who's a rep for them


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

R0B said:


> I've come of lightly there haven't I


until next time ...... :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

tonights session:

squats:

barx15

60kgx10

80kgx8

100kgx6

117.5kgx5

120kgx5 2 sets

120 felt very comfy surprisingly 

bench:

barx20

40kgx12

60kgx8

80kgx5 3 sets

these were a struggle!! looking forward to Wendlers next week to do the extra work to get some more power for this exercise!!

bent over rows:

54kgx15

straps on

74kgx12

84kgx10 4 sets

decided not to go heavier, save some for friday :wink:

next week be the start of Wendlers, which im looking forward to 

but bring on friday, for the Flinty and Rob session (sounds gay.... not intended) :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

Looking good buddy!

Bring on the trumpets for Friday 

Just been reminded its my wedding anniversary too, oops!

She'll have to wait


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Looking good buddy!
> 
> Bring on the trumpets for Friday
> 
> ...


OH MY this isnt a get out of jail free card is it.. your going to let us know friday you cant make it cos your wife is kicking off lol !!! i can see it now x


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

R0B said:


> Looking good buddy!
> 
> Bring on the trumpets for Friday
> 
> ...


hahaha! quality!!

but hang on..... does that mean we have to bring you a gift? :lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> hahaha! quality!!
> 
> but hang on..... does that mean we have to bring you a gift? :lol: :lol:


haha. you bring him the gift of a gym to train in mate, i will bring him the gift of PAIN !!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

paul81 said:


> hahaha! quality!!
> 
> but hang on..... does that mean we have to bring you a gift? :lol: :lol:


Yes, bring the gift of knowledge and comedy 

Where's my manners, please !


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Paul, as I said on FB. You're squatting/deadlifting more than me right now. I hope you keep improving as you are, because when I'm fit again I'm chasing you.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Paul, as I said on FB. You're squatting/deadlifting more than me right now. I hope you keep improving as you are, because when I'm fit again I'm chasing you.


OOOOERRR MISSUS lol...


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Im back in the swing of things now, so after tonights session its on to wendlers, bulking up some and seeing those lifts get better!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> Im back in the swing of things now, so after tonights session its on to wendlers, bulking up some and seeing those lifts get better!


whats your swauts and deads sitting at mate ?? and bench


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> whats your swauts and deads sitting at mate ?? and bench


Squats are at 125 for 5,

Deads 170 for 1,

Mp's 65 for 5

Bench (worst of lot) 85 for 5


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Weighing in at 78kg at the mo. Hoping to change that over the next few months!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

paul81 said:


> Weighing in at 78kg at the mo. Hoping to change that over the next few months!


About same as me  How tall are you mate....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

thats good going ,mate ... 170 deads at your weight is very good ...

are you tall paul ~?? you look quite tall


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> About same as me  How tall are you mate....


lol snap !!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> lol snap !!


Great minds mate 

I've got money on me being shortest LOL


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Great minds mate
> 
> I've got money on me being shortest LOL


how tall are you ???


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Alas, good things come in small packages....... i am said package 

Only 5'6 :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> Alas, good things come in small packages....... i am said package
> 
> Only 5'6 :lol:


really ??? you look loads taller in that avi mate (the illusion of taller)


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

paul81 said:


> Alas, good things come in small packages....... i am said package
> 
> Only 5'6 :lol:


Dam it! I'm a little taller, but your stronger 

I'm not coming to play now 

5'7"


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lol looks like im going to the gym with pygmys then pmsl .. you better stand out in open somewhere or i might not see you both behind a car lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> lol looks like im going to the gym with pygmys then pmsl .. you better stand out in open somewhere or i might not see you both behind a car lol


Me and Paul are coming on a tandem push bike


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

As long as me and rob arent expected to sing hi ho hi ho, its off to work we go, i'll be happy


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

paul81 said:


> As long as me and rob arent expected to sing hi ho hi ho, its off to work we go, i'll be happy


Sounds like we're going to make a musical tonight, if it's not Mary Poppins in these threads, it's Snow White 

I'll be grumpy !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

5"6 and 5"7 ahahahahahahahaha

Flinty please tell me your at least 6foot?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

ewen said:


> 5"6 and 5"7 ahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Flinty please tell me your at least 6foot?


Yeah thanks Ewan 

fvck it! I'm doing cardio


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

im 5 ft 10 ..... and im grumpy ffs lol !!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> im 5 ft 10 ..... and im grumpy ffs lol !!!


Fine you be Grumpy, but I ain't being snow white!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Fine you be Grumpy, but I ain't being snow white!


well i have the face for grumpy as you can see lol... you have the body for snow white though ,mate hahahaha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

actually we are probably better off bieng the 3 bears pmsl


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> actually we are probably better off bieng the 3 bears pmsl


 :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> well i have the face for grumpy as you can see lol... you have the body for snow white though ,mate hahahaha


Hehehe, you do don't ya 

LOL, snow white ain't got sh1t on me


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Hehehe, you do don't ya
> 
> *LOL, snow white ain't got sh1t on me *


too right mate she only sleeps with 7 men you have slept with fcukin 100s pmsl


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> too right mate she only sleeps with 7 men you have slept with fcukin 100s pmsl


Walked into that one didn't I !?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Walked into that one didn't I !?


 :w00t: :cowboy:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

can i be goldie locks ?........pwease ???


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> can i be goldie locks ?........pwease ???


I see you more of a grinch type character :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Is the orgy over yet?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Is the orgy over yet?


 :lol:

yep, and a nice radox bath has washed it all off :lol: :lol:

think i might treat myself to a nice cheat meal since i havent had one all week!!

mmmm, what to have??


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

paul81 said:


> :lol:
> 
> yep, and a nice radox bath has washed it all off :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Indian!

I'm fooked, think I'll be in bed after idiot abroad lol.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

im just going to rip the fcuk out of a chicken lol....


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

yep i ended up with chicken.... but the fried kind :lol:

filled a hole


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

been plenty of holes filled tonight


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

R0B said:


> Indian!
> 
> *I'm fooked*, think I'll be in bed after idiot abroad lol.


Jeez rob did they use you !!!

When do we get the full low down on the meet, You know we are all waiting to find out


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Jeez rob did they use you !!!
> 
> When do we get the full low down on the meet, You know we are all waiting to find out


Hahaha, popped another thread up for it 

Was spot on mate, perfect Friday night fix !


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Bottom of my backs a tad stiff this morning...... dont think the missis is getting any :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

paul81 said:


> Bottom of my backs a tad stiff this morning...... dont think the missis is getting any :lol:


LOL, nipped it in the bud last night 

Had a bit left in me to sort her out !


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

well, it was the anniversary :lol: suppose she was due some! :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

paul81 said:


> well, it was the anniversary :lol: suppose she was due some! :laugh:


That's it till next year


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

hey dont forget xmas ya scrooge! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

You got something planned with her..... :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

right then, looking into my wendlers routine some more today, now i've got the missis out the way 

shall go a little something like this:

Monday:Squats

Wednesday:Bench Press

Thursday: Deads

Friday:Overhead Press

now into a little more detail, i'll be using the 'Periodization Bible by Dave Tate. Main lift, and 3 exercises - 5 x 10-20 reps each' method(already dreading the reps, but realised friday night that thats something really lacking in my game at the mo, stamina!!

so day the exercise breakdown will look like the following:

Squat day:

Squat 5,3,1 (depending on which phase i'm on), then,

•Leg Press - 4 sets of 10-20 reps

•Leg Extension - 4 sets of 10-30 reps

•Leg Curl - 4 sets of 10-15 reps

Bench press day:

Bench 5,3,1, then,

•Incline Dumbbell Bench Press - 4 sets of 10-20 reps

•Chest Dip (weighted, eventually) - 4 sets of 8-15 reps

•Cable Tricep Extension - 4 sets of 10-20 reps

Deadlift day:

Deads 5,3,1, then,

•Lat Pull Down - 4 sets of 10-12 reps

•Bent Over Row - 4 sets of 15 reps

•Reverse Hyperextensions - 4 sets of 12 reps

Overhead press day:

MP's 5,3,1 then,

•Barbell Upright Row: 4 sets of 10 reps

•Dumbbell Lateral Raise: 4 sets of 10-15 reps

•Standing Barbell Curl: 4 sets of 10 reps

now looking at all these, the first week will be trial and error with regards to how many exercises i actually end up doing, but all should be fine.

ROLL ON MONDAY!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looks good fella


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

whats the 5 -3 -1 refer to mate ??? is that reps


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> whats the 5 -3 -1 refer to mate ??? is that reps


yeah its a periodization so reps go from 5-3-1 then a deload then 5-3-1 again .

im pinching the layout paul but adding in different exercises to suit glad you wrote it out as i cba lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> yeah its a periodization so reps go from 5-3-1 then a deload then 5-3-1 again .
> 
> im pinching the layout paul but adding in different exercises to suit glad you wrote it out as i cba lol


you see i know i not done that programme so couldnt comment but i really wouldnt think that would do much for me personally..

just enlighten me as to what your goals are for that program ?? is it strength or size ??? im presuming its strength


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> you see i know i not done that programme so couldnt comment but i really wouldnt think that would do much for me personally..
> 
> just enlighten me as to what your goals are for that program ?? is it strength or size ??? im presuming its strength


for me its strength as your hitting pbs every 6 weeks in the way i do it , paul does it over 3 days i do it over 4 .

idea is heavy compounds then assistance .

but its for advanced users because benching for example 150kg for singles taxes the cns so breaking it into a 531 you get a break .

what will happen is 3x5 @ 130 then 3x3 @ 140 then 3x1 @ 150 deload then 3x5 @ 135 3x3 @ 145 then 3x1 @ 155 or whatever increament possible .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> for me its strength as your hitting pbs every 6 weeks in the way i do it , paul does it over 3 days i do it over 4 .
> 
> idea is heavy compounds then assistance .
> 
> ...


ah right if its advanced its no good for me.. bieng amateur and all lol


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> yeah its a periodization so reps go from 5-3-1 then a deload then 5-3-1 again .
> 
> im pinching the layout paul but adding in different exercises to suit glad you wrote it out as i cba lol


i'm glad i could be of use for you for once matey


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> for me its strength as your hitting pbs every 6 weeks in the way i do it , paul does it over 3 days i do it over 4 .
> 
> idea is heavy compounds then assistance .


oy, this is done over 4 days now! 

but i'm not sure its for advanced users only, but i think as long as you've done a 5x5 routine, you'll find it easier to get into the flow. although the high reps for the assistance work be a bleeder to start with, lol.

but cheers flinty for last night, it definately brought to my attention my lack of ability in the higher rep range!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> ah right if its advanced its no good for me.. bieng amateur and all lol


lol adavanced meaning people that know about diet you being an ex fat **** know a bit about diet :lol:

the point is recovery is key next to diet so these need to be in check .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> lol adavanced meaning people that know about diet you being an ex fat **** know a bit about diet :lol:
> 
> the point is recovery is key next to diet so these need to be in check .


pfff, ex fat cvnt?????

i'd still consider myself a fat cvnt :lol: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> pfff, ex fat cvnt?????
> 
> i'd still consider myself a fat cvnt :lol: :lol:


i didnt wanna hurt your feelings m8 it cant be easy being a fat dwarf :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> oy, this is done over 4 days now!
> 
> but i'm not sure its for advanced users only, but i think as long as you've done a 5x5 routine, you'll find it easier to get into the flow. although the high reps for the assistance work be a bleeder to start with, lol.
> 
> *but cheers flinty for last night, it definately brought to my attention my lack of ability in the higher rep range!*


no probs mate, if you dont train that way its always going to be a shock to the system mate...

i know im not in Ewans league for weights shifted wise, but i do believe i have got a lot stronger by lifting higher weights for higher reps rather than massive weights for low reps. and also if i do go for higher weights and low reps its certainly helped bang the weight on that i can lift.. i think its more mental than owt else.. you can lift heavy weights if you know you only have a couple of reps to do..

but when you are say pressing 80 kg for lots of reps regularly it makes that 3 reps at 130 kg seem like nothing....

i never try to think about what weight is on the bar i just think about doing the reps regardless , seems to help me a lot !!!

if i looked at the weight on the bar sometimes people can already have given in thinking fcuk thats heavy i will never lift that ...


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> i didnt wanna hurt your feelings m8 it cant be easy being a fat dwarf :lol:


or a fat BB'er


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

ewen said:


> i didnt wanna hurt your feelings m8 it cant be easy being a fat dwarf :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> no probs mate, if you dont train that way its always going to be a shock to the system mate...
> 
> i know im not in Ewans league for weights shifted wise, but i do believe i have got a lot stronger by lifting higher weights for higher reps rather than massive weights for low reps. and also if i do go for higher weights and low reps its certainly helped bang the weight on that i can lift.. i think its more mental than owt else.. you can lift heavy weights if you know you only have a couple of reps to do..
> 
> ...


thats true thing is it dont matter if you do 1 rep or 50 reps if both lifters lift the same then the routine is irrelevant also when in a comp been able to do more reps is better .

your always welcome for a strongman sesh flinty see if your theory stands up


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> oy, this is done over 4 days now!
> 
> but i'm not sure its for advanced users only, but i think as long as you've done a 5x5 routine, you'll find it easier to get into the flow. although the high reps for the assistance work be a bleeder to start with, lol.
> 
> but cheers flinty for last night, it definately brought to my attention my lack of ability in the higher rep range!


i meant you do it over 4 days and me over 3 ..... can tell i got outta bed at 1 lol


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> thats true thing is it dont matter if you do 1 rep or 50 reps if both lifters lift the same then the routine is irrelevant also when in a comp been able to do more reps is better .
> 
> your always welcome for a strongman sesh flinty see if your theory stands up


reckon flinty would do bloody well!

also a very good training partner, could see that just from one session


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

did you guys have your training session then ?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> did you guys have your training session then ?


yeah Rob made a thread about it, its around somewhere in the gen conversation section


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> thats true thing is it dont matter if you do 1 rep or 50 reps if both lifters lift the same then the routine is irrelevant also when in a comp been able to do more reps is better .
> 
> your always welcome for a strongman sesh flinty see if your theory stands up


i would love to mate.. My theory on that though would be very heavy weights lifted could cause more injuries mate . i have never lifted for strength so couldnt answer that . i have lifted for size mate. so wouldnt have a clue how to lift for strongman, and my diet definitely wouldnt fuel me for strongman... at the minute !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> i would love to mate.. My theory on that though would be very heavy weights lifted could cause more injuries mate . i have never lifted for strength so couldnt answer that . i have lifted for size mate. so wouldnt have a clue how to lift for strongman, and my diet definitely wouldnt fuel me for strongman... at the minute !!!


lots of guys go from bb to strongman the gym stuff is good feeling the muscles work and stuff but when you see a big stone that only 3 huge guys in the gym can lift and you can lift it too its a great feeling .

flipping a 350kg tyre is just mind boggling i flipped one for 3 reps it left my arms black off the rubber and the skin torn where gravity was pulling the bastard down you but compare that to things like the worlds strongest man im just watching last years where they are flipping a 450kg tyre for 6 reps and it puts things into perspective . i love lifting heavy sh1t lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

Roll on Monday indeed, some detailed planning gone in there mate!

Oh, you ain't fat either.

P.S - hands are blistered ( pu55y ain't I )


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

R0B said:


> Roll on Monday indeed, some detailed planning gone in there mate!
> 
> Oh, you ain't fat either.
> 
> P.S - hands are blistered ( pu55y ain't I )


What was the saying, failing to prepare is preparing to fail......

Ahh so profound


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

paul81 said:


> What was the saying, failing to prepare is preparing to fail......
> 
> Ahh so profound


Too profound, now get on the masterbating thread !


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

R0B said:


> Too profound, now get on the masterbating thread !


I've already left my mark


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

paul81 said:


> I've already left my mark


I hope not


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> I've already left a skidmark


lol yeah id bet you have ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

ewen said:


> lol yeah id bet you have ...


Fix of the day


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

so then, onto the wendlers lark.

beforehand, a bit of info for those who arent sure what it is:

Workout Waves. Each workout is performed 4 times during the course of a Wendler's 5/3/1 mesocycle. Simply stated, you will have 4 bench press workouts, 4 squat workouts, 4 deadlift workouts, and 4 overhead press workouts. Each specific workout (A-B-C-D) is comprised of 4 waves, or 4 different workouts. These waves are:

Wave A. Warmup, 75% x 5, 80% x 5, 85% x 5

Wave B. Warmup, 80% x 3, 85% x 3, 90% x 3

Wave C. Warmup, 75% x 5, 85% x 3, 95% x 1

Wave D. Deload wave - 60% x 5, 65% x 5, 70% x 5

copy and pasted from muscle and strength 

so basically, each wave is a week. (if you work out 4 times a week, which is what i'll be doing)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you sticking to this , this time round ...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> you sticking to this , this time round ...


Yes, you're not allowed any injuries, slacking, time off, holidays, drunken good fun or anything remotely pleasurable until at least Easter.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Yes, you're not allowed any injuries, slacking, time off, holidays, drunken good fun or anything remotely pleasurable until at least Easter.


ill give him til bonfire night til he does one of the above


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

paul81 said:


> so then, onto the wendlers lark.
> 
> beforehand, a bit of info for those who arent sure what it is:
> 
> ...


Will be interested to see how you do on this , will be changing my workout regime after Christmas and I like these basic compound lifts .....


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

so, onto tonight session.

squat day:

warmup:

barx10

50kgx5

70kgx5

then onto the main lift, which as its the first week, all sets are for 5 reps, except last set, which is all out so as many as you can do.

80kgx5

90kgx5

110kgx10

then it was onto accessory work, starting with leg press. supposed to have been just 4 sets on these, but it took 3 sets to figure out a decent weight to start with!

decided on 120kg to start with this week, knocked out 4 sets of 15,got them out okay, although was requiring a decent amount of effort for the last 4-5 reps in each set! :lol:

then onto leg extensions:

was pretty poor on these, found that 50lbs was a bit of a struggle to get 12 reps, but managed it. did 4 sets on that.

was meant to do leg curls then, alas some people were on that for ages so decided to do another 4 sets on the LE machine!

..... that hurt

was thinking of subbing leg curls for some calf work, wasnt sure how good an idea it was though. any input on that would be appreciated.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

calf work or more sets on le hmmm calf work .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

What sort of gym do you go to? People using the leg machines? I always do legs on the busy days cos all the leg stuff is always free lol. Can't you ask to train in with these people - that's what I would do rather than compromise my workout.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> What sort of gym do you go to? People using the leg machines? I always do legs on the busy days cos all the leg stuff is always free lol. Can't you ask to train in with these people - that's what I would do rather than compromise my workout.


maybe the guys using it were ignoring him as they though he was a child ?

seriously though paul just ask to jump in if they say no go all thors hammer on their ass .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> you sticking to this , this time round ...


ha! fair play, i deserved that one! :laugh: but yes, i shall be, i've planned it all out and i realise i work better with a structure!



Mingster said:


> Yes, you're not allowed any injuries, slacking, time off, holidays, drunken good fun or anything remotely pleasurable until at least Easter.


2 weerks sober!! lol! but i intend on getting to at least the 2 week in dec before a drink gets past these lips 



ewen said:


> ill give him til bonfire night til he does one of the above


 :lol: your faith in me is fantastic! :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> What sort of gym do you go to? People using the leg machines? I always do legs on the busy days cos all the leg stuff is always free lol. Can't you ask to train in with these people - that's what I would do rather than compromise my workout.


its a good old fashioned spit and sawdust gym, mondays are quite busy but majority of them do chest on monday.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> its a good old fashioned spit and sawdust gym, mondays are quite busy but majority of them do chest on monday.


is it fcuk a spit and sawdust gym lol.... it has carpets ffs and still got pads left on the machines hahaha


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> is it fcuk a spit and sawdust gym lol.... it has carpets ffs and still got pads left on the machines hahaha


hahaha! you saw the state of some of those pads though!! :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> hahaha! you saw the state of some of those pads though!! :lol:


it dont count mate if they have gaffa tape around them to hold the foam in pmsl !!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

Looks like you had a good crack at it mate!

See how your holding up in the morning


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

R0B said:


> Looks like you had a good crack at it mate!
> 
> See how your holding up in the morning


Thighs feel a bit like stone thanks the bloody machines, lol


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

tonights session.

Chest:

warm up:

barx20

40kgx5

50kgx5

main lift:

65kgx5

70kgx5

75kgx8

then onto accessory work:

incline DB press:

worked my way upto 60lbs, then did 4 sets of 10

then went on to dips...... not fun.... did 2 sets and started to get the same pain in my shoulder that i get when i do flyes! :sad:

so left the other 2 sets of those. might even sub them with a different exercise next time.

went onto tricep extension, did 5 sets of 12 on these, dont know what the weight was as the machine doesnt have anything wrote on it! lol!

will be glad when im a few weeks into this, as i'm looking forward to the heavier stuff for the main lift!

next sess, tomorrow night, Back


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> tonights session.
> 
> Chest:
> 
> ...


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

yeah will have to give that a pop, good shout chap


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

paul81 said:


> tonights session.
> 
> Chest:
> 
> ...


If youre getting pain in your shoulders from dips, try keeping your lats tight throughout the movement by pulling your shoulders down and forward. Should relieve some strain off the deltoids.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

shoulder still twinging this morning a bit... so for next week at least, gonna go with decline


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

How were the legs ?!

Dips are a different beast aren't they!!

Try just negatives to get used to the movement.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Legs recovered nicely! Lol. Its a shame about the dips cuz i actually got a good feeling from them. But im not willing to keep doing a certain exercise which could put me out of doing a session the next day due to too much pain. Better i sub it now with another pressing movement i reckon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

paul81 said:


> Legs recovered nicely! Lol. Its a shame about the dips cuz i actually got a good feeling from them. But im not willing to keep doing a certain exercise which could put me out of doing a session the next day due to too much pain. Better i sub it now with another pressing movement i reckon.


Maybe dips will come in time, but your right to sub it with an alternative .

Glad the legs aren't bad, but you know what that means...... Up the weight


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

R0B said:


> Maybe dips will come in time, but your right to sub it with an alternative .
> 
> Glad the legs aren't bad, but you know what that means...... Up the weight


the weights shall be upped, dont you worry


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

tonights session

Deads

warm up

60kgx10

80kgx5

main lift

90x5

110x5

120x8

accessory work

bent over rows

54x12

74x10 2 sets

84x10 2 sets

lat pull down, did 3 sets of 12 on 8 plates, then 2 sets of 8 on 10 plates (think it goes up to about 20 plates, doesnt have weight of plates on machine :sad

was a decent work out, think i might add another exercise into the fray, although backs feeling it from actually repping deads! :lol:

tomorrow night, shoulders :blink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

paul81 said:


> tonights session
> 
> Deads
> 
> ...


Looks like a good session buddy!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

R0B said:


> Looks like a good session buddy!


wasnt too bad, gonna take some getting used to actually repping deads after 100! as you know, i'll happily put a weight down after 3 or 4 reps 

will be glad when my main lifts are getting back up the top end and beyond though!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

paul81 said:


> wasnt too bad, gonna take some getting used to actually repping deads after 100! as you know, i'll happily put a weight down after 3 or 4 reps
> 
> will be glad when my main lifts are getting back up the top end and beyond though!


Well you nailed 5x5 pretty well didn't you, so I'm sure you'll do well off this too!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

tonight session

shoulders:

MP's

warm up

34x5

39x5

bar weighs 14 kg, so not helpful with the whole numbers :lol:

main lift

44x5

49x5

54x10

looking forward to these getting heavier next week! kinda felt a waste of time!

accessory exercises:

BB upright row 5 sets of 10 at 44kg

DB laterial raises 5 sets 10 at 35lbs

db curls 3 sets of 12 at 45 lbs

seated preacher curl machine 2 sets of 12 at 87.5 (bit crappy form though)

not a great fan of shoulders day at the mo.... prefer another compound lift rather than the lateral raises. also should have used a barbell instead of db's.... but laziness into setting a bb up persuaded me to use DB's! not next week though.

well, this week's been a learning experience. finding out which exercises i prefer, which ones not to do.... and which ones injury me!

more of the same next week i'd say, can see me trying a few different accessory exercises out. but at least my main lifts will be a bit more difficult next week


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stick some rear delt rows in there mate. A top compound-style exercise for shoulder day. Stick a couple of plates on an ez bar and row as you would with a bent row but grip the plates instead of the bar. Pull the bar a little higher up your torso than you would with bent rows. You will square off your shoulders in no time with these.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one ming, will try that one next week!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

yep or some heavy facepulls X


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> yep or some heavy facepulls X


Im that ugly, im constantly doing facepulls........


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

leg session

squats:

warmup

barx10

60x5

80x5

main lift..... kinda screwed up on these... meant to do 90, 100, 110. but in reality i went

100x3

110x3

120x3

this weeks main lifts are done in 3's by the way, for those who arent aware 

so anywho, after that shambles. i went onto accessory work

leg press:

ramped these up, going upto 160kg for 8. although had more weight in more, i felt i should stick to the high-ish reps... might change that for next time though, and may keep ramping till i hit 4 reps, we'll see.

ended up doing about 7 sets on leg press.

went onto leg extentions, went up 80lbs for 8 reps. still getting to grips with these, but feeling more comfortable each time i do it. did 6 sets on this.

then the plan was to do a bit of calf work... but as i got off the LE machine.... my legs working co-operating :lol: lets just say the thighs were a bit tight :laugh:

so called it a day.

side note, my new protein mix arrived today from MyP. soy protein as i seem to be lactose intolerant now! :sad: so tried 2 scoops of this, with 100grams of oats, and had to buy some powdered flavouring as the protein was unflavoured (cost an extra 5 quid to have flavoured, and that was just for 1 kilo!!, wasnt impressed with that!)

so anyway.. bunged them all together, added some water, and give it a shake....

it turned into angel delight :blink:

wasnt amused..... added some more water (alot!) and and seem to be okay then.... not a great taste, but gonna have to get used to it

then


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well done mate. 8 reps is high-ish reps :lol: :lol: Get that yummy desert down your neck and keep at it - no slacking now :thumb:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Well done mate. 8 reps is high-ish reps :lol: :lol: Get that yummy desert down your neck and keep at it - no slacking now :thumb:


dont intend on slacking, actually been looking forward to this session since saturday morning :lol:i was actually willing monday to hurry up! :laugh:

i'm supposed to have 3 of these desserts a day though?? :lol:hoping more water will keep it to a nice shake consistency...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Haven't had Angel Delight for donkey's years!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

Seems like a good session even though you couldn't put some calf work in, never mind mate.

You seem to do squats with ease, pop the weight up....?

I bet it's the flavouring powder making it whippy, best thing to add to unflavoured whey.....nesquick 

Half or maybe 1 scoop if you like it sweet , does the trick and won't mess with the consistency


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

gonna stick with what wendlers routine tells me at the moment, probably stick with the same weights for next week, then crack on from there.

think your right about too much flavouring in, think i might give nesquick a go, should be a bit cheaper as well than what i paid for at Myp!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

paul81 said:


> Legs recovered nicely! Lol. Its a shame about the dips cuz i actually got a good feeling from them. But im not willing to keep doing a certain exercise which could put me out of doing a session the next day due to too much pain. Better i sub it now with another pressing movement i reckon.


How are you doing the dips ? Are you doing them for chest or tricep only so chest and tris would be slightly leaning forward and triceps would be body straight up. You could also be going to far down which would usually cause elbow pain but depening on the position could cause shoulder pain to. Try them straight up and dont go quite to 90 degree on the arms try more a 60-70 degree angle. ideally your arms, and hands should be inline with your shoulders. If there out wider it will cause shoulder pain also lock your traps when doing them might help


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

paul81 said:


> gonna stick with what wendlers routine tells me at the moment, probably stick with the same weights for next week, then crack on from there.
> 
> think your right about too much flavouring in, think i might give nesquick a go, should be a bit cheaper as well than what i paid for at Myp!


Soy protein is not the best, its full of estrogen from my understanding ( i would google it to be sure )

You can buy lactose tablets for lactose intolerance which may be worth a whirl. With my unflavoured protein i add juice. I have the double strength stuff from asda as they do a cherry flavour and a strawberry flavour. Mix with water and juice and bingo. It is quite nice

http://www.menshealth.com/nutrition/soys-negative-effects

http://www.worldwideshoppingmall.co.uk/body-soul/lamberts-lactase-complex.asp


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Well done mate. *8 reps is high-ish reps* :lol: :lol: Get that yummy desert down your neck and keep at it - no slacking now :thumb:


mate thats nearly double his rep range pmsl !!!

good work Paul mate keep digging at it brother !!! and even if your legs hurt get fcukin calves done anyway next time.. you wouldnt have walked out my gym without completing you pussy lol XX


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Retro - was aiming for chest with dips, so was leaning forward. Cant see my trying them again, at least not at the moment!

Might have to look into those tablets though, this new protein is pathetic, used more water this time and still turned into a dessert!

Flinty - [email protected] :lol: but your right  i should have done some calf work


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> Retro - was aiming for chest with dips, so was leaning forward. Cant see my trying them again, at least not at the moment!
> 
> Might have to look into those tablets though, this new protein is pathetic, used more water this time and still turned into a dessert!
> 
> Flinty - [email protected] :lol: but your right  i should have done some calf work


oh yes you should, now you will look like 2 kebab meat quads on matchstick calves lol !!!

and lets face it for the time it would have taken to do 9 reps you may aswell have done it lol !!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> oh yes you should, now you will look like 2 kebab meat quads on matchstick calves lol !!!
> 
> and lets face it for the time it would have taken to do 9 reps you may aswell have done it lol !!


Paul, your going to get this onslaught until you hit double figures in reps PMSL!

That protein sounds pi55 poor, might be a shady batch.....?!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Paul, your going to get this onslaught *until you hit double figures in reps* PMSL!
> 
> That protein sounds pi55 poor, might be a shady batch.....?!


even over 3 sets he doesnt hit double figures lol !!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> even over 3 sets he doesnt hit double figures lol !!!!


Lol!

This is all motivation Paul


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Lol!
> 
> This is all motivation Paul


stop kissing his ring lol. you know you want to see him under a barbell full of weight with his little gnome body squirming and his little cute head turning red and ready to pop trying to get that 6th rep out pmsl X


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> stop kissing his ring lol. you know you want to see him under a barbell full of weight with his little gnome body squirming and his little cute head turning red and ready to pop trying to get that 6th rep out pmsl X


That's the spirit !


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Its okay flinty, i realise its just those nasty steroids talking :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> Its okay flinty, i realise its just those nasty steroids talking :lol:


what you taking steroids aswell ??? lol


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> what you taking steroids aswell ??? lol


i wouldnt want to defile with something like that


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

damn my autocad course tonight... would rather have been at the gym :sad:

ah well, chest tomorrow


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

chest night:

flat bench

warmup

bar x20

40x5

60x5

main lift:

70x3

75x3

80x4

felt very weak on this tonight :sad:

accessory exercises:

incline bench was ramped up to 70,

barx20

40x10

60x8

70x5

hammer strength seated chest press (didnt fancy decline tonight!)

40x10

60x8

80x6

90x4

fooked then :laugh:

then did some CGBP on the smiths machine:

did 5 sets of 8 on 60kg

then some tricep pulldowns, 3 sets of 8 on 9 plates (no numbers on :sad: )

then that was that!

back tomorrow, hello deadlifts


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks a good one buddy, fooked is a good thing 

And damn those plates with no numbers!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

R0B said:


> Looks a good one buddy, fooked is a good thing
> 
> *And damn those plates with no numbers!*!


yep, probably been there since before writing was invented!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

paul81 said:


> yep, probably been there since before writing was invented!! :lol:


Yes it is a cave mans gym!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

The plates with no numbers are filled with helium and weigh next to nothing


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> The plates with no numbers are filled with helium and weigh next to nothing


 :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

evening gentlemen... back session tonight

deads:

warmup

60x10

100x5

main lift

110x3

120x3

130x4

started to get a bit of back pumps after the third rep, so got the forth up then decided to move on.

accessory work:

lat pull down, did 6 sets on this, going up to 130lbs (looks like they've decided to mark some machines up!! looks like each plates 10 lbs ) didnt drop below 8 reps..... which was a ball ache :lol:

bent over row

54x12

74x8 2 sets of

94x6 2 sets of

called it a day after that... was a long day at work and i felt absolutely shattered, wasnt sure why there was a lack of energy as i'd slept alright and had plenty of cals in me the past couple of days now i'm back on the normal shakes (hitting between 3300-3500) so was a bit strange. but had an okay session despite it

shoulders tomorrow...


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

Bring on the boulders!

At least you went mate even though you felt pooped, that's why I play it by ear tbh and go when I feel 100%


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

R0B said:


> Bring on the boulders!
> 
> At least you went mate even though you felt pooped, that's why I play it by ear tbh and go when I feel 100%


if i miss a session, i'll only be p!ssed off with myself for not going :lol: so would rather go and see what weights i can throw around


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Paul, any reason you do lat pull downs rather than chin/pull ups?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Paul, any reason you do lat pull downs rather than chin/pull ups?


yes


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

thats all reet then


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

lat pulldown is a forearm workpout innit?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

i just get a better feeling from doing lat pull downs than pull ups, not done them (pull ups) for a while though to be honest


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I dont feel lat pulldowns in my lats... just get forearm pump


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I dont feel lat pulldowns in my lats... just get forearm pump


hmm. sounds like you could be putting too much weight on and leaning forward


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I dont feel lat pulldowns in my lats... just get forearm pump


thats grip issue mate ...

treat your hands as hooks and only hook your hands over the bar, and pull with lats not arms.. takes some getting used to so low weights until you connect with form, bu when you get it mate you can get a really good workout from lat pulls !!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

He does them coz he cant reach the pull up bar !!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

Hellooooooooo!

Anybody home?!?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Hellooooooooo!
> 
> Anybody home?!?


i think he still at gym trying to do a 6th rep pmsl !!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i think he still at gym trying to do a 6th rep pmsl !!!


I've just blurted out laughing lying in bed!!!

Too funny


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump after talking via text to you!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

where is the little lazy cnut... dont tell me he is still fcukin trying to rep out ....


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> where is the little lazy cnut... dont tell me he is still fcukin trying to rep out ....


Injury, but he's back on it this week!

Told him to get back in here


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Injury, but he's back on it this week!
> 
> Told him to get back in here


whats he injured mate ????

dont tell me it was lifting a fcukin poxy weight for 3 reps that did it ???


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> whats he injured mate ????
> 
> dont tell me it was lifting a fcukin poxy weight for 3 reps that did it ???


Forearm on deads.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Forearm on deads.


fcuk off lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

yeah i was thinking "where the fcuk is paul"

was looking for an update on wendlers !!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> yeah i was thinking "where the fcuk is paul"
> 
> was looking for an update on wendlers !!!!


RIP wendlers 

Paul's back on 3 days a week with 5x5 .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

R0B said:


> RIP wendlers
> 
> Paul's back on 3 days a week with 5x5 .


So he injured his forearm on deads ? was that going for a PB ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> So he injured his forearm on deads ? was that going for a PB ?


300kg!!

Kiddin, just know its on deads but he's back on it this week 

Hopefully back on here too!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Deads!! Probably strained it lifting pints the alcho:lol: :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

R0B said:


> 300kg!!
> 
> Kiddin, just know its on deads but he's back on it this week
> 
> Hopefully back on here too!


Take heed Rob , one of his last acts on here was to do a workout with Flinty ................ :whistling:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Take heed Rob , one of his last acts on here was to do a workout with Flinty ................ :whistling:


you cheeky [email protected] greshie .... You saying im an irresponsible trainer ??

Paul pulled his forearm on deads as he probably went for 4 reps for first time in his life . body not used to high reps you see !!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I think Greshie was inferring that you've got Paul locked in a basement in a gimp suit using him as your sex slave.....

Man, you always think the worst.........


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I think Greshie was inferring that you've got Paul locked in a basement in a gimp suit using him as your sex slave.....
> 
> Man, you always think the worst.........


Oh ok right well in that case :rolleye:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I think Greshie was inferring that you've got Paul locked in a basement in a gimp suit using him as your sex slave.....
> 
> Man, you always think the worst.........


Moi ?? would I ever infer such a thing ? ......


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I think we can only assume Paul is still locked up in Flinty's Dungeon ......................................


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Greshie said:


> I think we can only assume Paul is still locked up in Flinty's Dungeon ......................................


he is still in the gym trying to get above 3 reps mate .. bless him he is a tryer !!!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

awww bless, its kinda nice that people still talk about me.......

except for flinty......

possible to ban him from my thread!!!???!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

He lives....He lives....


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> He lives....He lives....


i think its time we raised the intellectual conversation on here.... flints done his best to dumb the whole place down i see


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fcuk me , the legend has returned..... where the fcuk have you been ya dwarfy cnut XX


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> fcuk me , the legend has returned..... where the fcuk have you been ya dwarfy cnut XX


see my above post :lol: :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

but yeah, figured it was about time i shown my face...... well, typed a few things. get back in the grove.

plus trainings ****e!!!

need to get back to basics......

oh, and forearm injurys fine now!!! and it wasnt due to w**king.....

i alternate....


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

hahahah good to see you back Paulseph you have been missed!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

Welcome back mate


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> hahahah good to see you back Paulseph you have been missed!


cheers chap, looking well in your avi.... although could have done with taking the pic when you hadnt swallowed 3 viagra..... :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> cheers chap, looking well in your avi.... although could have done with taking the pic when you hadnt swallowed 3 viagra..... :lol:


lmao yeah right gettin some stick for this avi!! BBers prance round stage oiled up in a thong grinning at judges (other men) giving them the come to bed eyes and thats acceptable but my legs shot in my bokkies has taken it too far apparently hahahaha


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> lmao yeah right gettin some stick for this avi!! BBers prance round stage oiled up in a thong grinning at judges (other men) giving them the come to bed eyes and thats acceptable but my legs shot in my bokkies has taken it too far apparently hahahaha


but dont forget.... your a powerlifter, so your better than prancing about in a thong :wink:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> lmao yeah right gettin some stick for this avi!! BBers prance round stage oiled up in a thong grinning at judges (other men) giving them the come to bed eyes and thats acceptable but my legs shot in my bokkies has taken it too far apparently hahahaha


thats because bb`ers dont have hardon`s in their pictures :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> but dont forget.... your a powerlifter, so your better than prancing about in a thong :wink:


lol Yeah you're right time for avi change


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

So whats the plan then Paul....

Back to 5x5, wendlers or something else?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> So whats the plan then Paul....
> 
> Back to 5x5, wendlers or something else?


back to 3 reps per session pmsl !!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

R0B said:


> So whats the plan then Paul....
> 
> Back to 5x5, wendlers or something else?


at the moment i'm doing a four times a week routine, doing a main lift each session, doing the 5x5 rep scheme, then following it with assistance work at around 8-10 reps.

still trying out a few things though to see what i enjoy doing/get best results from, so all experimentation at the mo


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

paul81 said:


> at the moment i'm doing a four times a week routine, doing a main lift each session, doing the 5x5 rep scheme, then following it with assistance work at around 8-10 reps.
> 
> still trying out a few things though to see what i enjoy doing/get best results from, so all experimentation at the mo


Main thing is your back in business 

You do love your 5x5 don't you!!

Nohomo, but you looked good to go for body building over strength training 

Do you just want strength more than anything.....


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

R0B said:


> Main thing is your back in business
> 
> You do love your 5x5 don't you!!
> 
> ...


yep, my only concern is moving the weight from A to B, as heavy as possible... not really an ego thing, just more of a 'i want to show that i can' approach.... maybe the little man complex, wanting to lift heavy like the big boys :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> yep, my only concern is moving the weight from A to B, as heavy as possible... not really an ego thing, just more of a 'i want to show that i can' approach.... maybe the little man complex, *wanting to lift heavy like the big boys * :lol:


so when are you going to start doing this mate ???? pmsl !!!x


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> so when are you going to start doing this mate ???? pmsl !!!x


cvnt..... :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> cvnt..... :lol:


Missed you bro X


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

paul81 said:


> yep, my only concern is moving the weight from A to B, as heavy as possible... not really an ego thing, just more of a 'i want to show that i can' approach.... maybe the little man complex, wanting to lift heavy like the big boys :lol:


Well good on ya!

Will be looking for your updates, oh and your comedy


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Missed you bro X


only cuz i'm an easy target.....

albeit a small target..... :mellow:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

R0B said:


> Well good on ya!
> 
> Will be looking for your updates, oh and your comedy


shall be updating again come monday, a nice legs session to start the week off. gonna work on getting more depth on the squats so dropping the weight and working back up


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> shall be updating again come monday, a nice legs session to start the week off. *gonna work on getting more depth on the squat*s so dropping the weight and working back up


PMSL sorry i just burst out laughing.....

what you going to do stand on a fcukin ladder to achieve that..

Grow muscle - maybe you can

lift more weight - quite possibly you can

get any deeper when your a$$ is already touching the floor - not a fcukin chance hahahaha X


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Welcome back paul, takes some of the flack of rob now !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

So paul what are your goals for the next 6 months !!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Welcome back paul, takes some of the flack of rob now !!!


Hopefully


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> So paul what are your goals for the next 6 months !!


grow a couple inches?? :mellow:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> grow a couple inches?? :mellow:


ok sounds like a plan at least !!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

When are you up for another session Paul.....?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> ok sounds like a plan at least !!


but on a serious side, main lifts i'm wanting:

200 dead

150 squat

100 bench

80 OHP(push-press style... not expecting strict on that just yet!)

to be honest, if i stay consistent and finally put together a routine i like... i want to hit those targets by the end of march next year....


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

R0B said:


> When are you up for another session Paul.....?


what and be the only natty in the village?? :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> but on a serious side, main lifts i'm wanting:
> 
> 200 dead
> 
> ...


Well Paul i do believe that your goals could be met with like you say a little more consistency, and to be fair you may have to up reps a little more to get your muscles ripping and growing stronger mate .. maybe not a lot more reps but certainly a small increase would help !!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

paul81 said:


> what and be the only natty in the village?? :lol:


Yes 

Seriously though, maybe sort something for the new year


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Well Paul i do believe that your goals could be met with like you say a little more consistency, and to be fair you may have to up reps a little more to get your muscles ripping and growing stronger mate .. maybe not a lot more reps but certainly a small increase would help !!


rather surprised you didnt highlight all the ''small'' and little'' words :lol:

some good restraint there flinty! 

i'm actually thinking of a routine that trains everything twice a week, going to see how that helps strength gains...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> rather surprised you didnt highlight all the ''small'' and little'' words :lol:
> 
> some good restraint there flinty!
> 
> i'm actually thinking of a routine that trains everything twice a week, going to see how that helps strength gains...


Well there will be a lot more stress on your body, and your lifts may suffer slighlty (MAY) until you get used to it, but i hope it works for you

If you need any help or advice i am happy to try best i can .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Well there will be a lot more stress on your body, and your lifts may suffer slighlty (MAY) until you get used to it, but i hope it works for you
> 
> If you need any help or advice i am happy to try best i can .


my body handled stronglift 5x5 well enough, that had me squatting 3 times a week and either benching or deadlifting twice a week depending on rotation.

hoping as long as i consume enough and rest enough, things should go to plan.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Go back to stronglifts Paul


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Go back to stronglifts Paul


thought about it, but looking for something that i can do 4 times a week


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Just only ever have 1 day off


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Just only ever have 1 day off


a week? :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

a month you pussy. squat every day for 29 days


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> a month you pussy. squat every day for 29 days


 :death:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

What about that Layne Nortons Strength/Hypertrophy 4 day split routine?

2 days strength training 2 days hypertrophy I think heard some people on here saying its good might be ideal for you...

Or the Westside template but that might be a little advanced...

Or even push pull legs with core day thrown in

or just a standard 4 day split...

Goals look good Paul and realistic! but like you say consistency is key and is what lets me down as well... though first weekend with no booze in a while for me and I'm fresh on a Sunday for once and can't wait for gym tomorrow :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> but on a serious side, main lifts i'm wanting:
> 
> 200 dead
> 
> ...


lets break it down so you do heavy and light in the same session so day one would be heavy legs - light back day 2 heavy chest - light shoulders , then switch day 3 heavy back - light legs and so on , it`ll be more speed/recovery , reps and sets for heavy will start 3x3 if you can get 3x4 do it until your hitting 3x4 3x5 4x3 4x4 up til 5x5 then weight up reps/sets back down to 3x3 make sense ? speed work 5x8-10 @ 50% of max .

heavy legs - squat 3x3 , leg press 4x6-8 , lunges 5x5 (keep these 5x5) ham curls 4x8 - then light back 5x8-10 @ 50% deadlifts , lat pull downs wide , lat pull downs close .

heavy chest - flat dumbell press , incline bb press , cable cross overs (stood up right back straight pull to groin hold and rise slow) - light shoulders arnold press , side raise , rear flys .

all above same reps sets then swap exercises but keep reps same so instead of 3x3 squat on thursday or whatever day you choose as long as its 72 hours away from that muscle group , it would be 3x3 deadlifts , you can do rack pulls if you want instead of from floor but set your deadlift target just above knee height thats your starting point , when doing the 50% do them from floor remember on those fast up slow down .

hows that look ?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

rather liking the look on the sets starting at 3x3 then onwards and upwards.

i'm guessing your not a fan of just giving the muscle 48 hours to rest then?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> rather liking the look on the sets starting at 3x3 then onwards and upwards.
> 
> i'm guessing your not a fan of just giving the muscle 48 hours to rest then?


no should be 72 then you can give your all and not ache so much .

if you do it 2 days on 1 day off so legs day 1 chest day 2 day off deads day 3 shoulder day 4 ...

its a good mix i think of reps and sets as you really cant go heavy all the time because the weights shoot up and tendons dont so this way i find better .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> lets break it down so you do heavy and light in the same session so day one would be heavy legs - light back day 2 heavy chest - light shoulders , then switch day 3 heavy back - light legs and so on , it`ll be more speed/recovery , reps and sets for heavy will start 3x3 if you can get 3x4 do it until your hitting 3x4 3x5 4x3 4x4 up til 5x5 then weight up reps/sets back down to 3x3 make sense ? speed work 5x8-10 @ 50% of max .
> 
> heavy legs - squat 3x3 , leg press 4x6-8 , lunges 5x5 (keep these 5x5) ham curls 4x8 - then light back 5x8-10 @ 50% deadlifts , lat pull downs wide , lat pull downs close .
> 
> ...


That looks really well set out Ewen , i like the sound of that should i ever go for that kind of routine and set up , thanks !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> That looks really well set out Ewen , i like the sound of that should i ever go for that kind of routine and set up , thanks !!


try it next cycle your on .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

i know he doesnt look it flinty, but he's actually a ridiculously knowledgable guy is our ewen! 

edit: oh, and a decent one at that... (thought i'd better add that bit in  )


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> That looks really well set out Ewen , i like the sound of that should i ever go for that kind of routine and set up , thanks !!


reckon you'd be top b0llock at powerlifting chap, got a really good frame on you, made for moving heavy sh!t


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> i know he doesnt look it flinty, but he's actually a ridiculously knowledgable guy is our ewen!
> 
> edit: oh, and a decent one at that... (thought i'd better add that bit in  )


Paul i have no doubt whatsoever that ewen knows a dam sight more than i will ever know about this thing we do .. i repsect his opinion and appreciate any advice from the big man !! he knows that very well !!!

and thanks for your kind words. the powerlifting thing has always interested me , just wish we had somewhere local for me to have a go at it...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Paul i have no doubt whatsoever that ewen knows a dam sight more than i will ever know about this thing we do .. i repsect his opinion and appreciate any advice from the big man !! he knows that very well !!!
> 
> and thanks for your kind words. the powerlifting thing has always interested me , just wish we had somewhere local for me to have a go at it...


http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001826161141 Leicester any good ? dunno where you guys are based .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001826161141 Leicester any good ? dunno where you guys are based .


Nottingham Ewen, so about 40 odd miles from leicester !! but thanks i will have a look ..


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

right then. tonights session, was legs

warmed up with:

barx10

60x8

80x8

then main lift was:

5x5 @ 100kg....

i basically deloaded way too much. depth felt better as it was harder at the bottom, but still felt quite light. i'm glad i started at that weight though..

then went on doing some speed squats:

60kg, 5 sets of 10 with just around 30 seconds in between.

first 3 sets were fine, last 2 were a ball ache on the last couple of reps 

then went on to leg extensions:

5 sets of 7 on 70lbs (which only works out at just over 30kg, lol!) still never managed that 8th rep on each set! :sad:

will do some more squats at the start of back day(thursday) i think, only the heavy sets though.

all in all not too bad. upping the weight to 110kg next time.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> right then. tonights session, was legs
> 
> warmed up with:
> 
> ...


leg extensions need work mate lol... do that with 1 leg and more XX

good start back though matey !!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

only recently started with these, same as angled leg press (although hit 200kg for 10 of that last time) so still feels awkward.

it'll get there in time  although strength in the squats are much more important to me


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I know this will sound like music to your ears mate lol but I think your reps are a little high on the speed squats.

Nice to see you working out mate:thumbup1:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I know this will sound like music to your ears mate lol but I think your reps are a little high on the speed squats.
> 
> Nice to see you working out mate:thumbup1:


got a nice pump though :lol: although i dont care for pump to be honest...

dont you think the higher rep at a lower weight well help with my heavy squats then ming?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I know this will sound like music to your ears mate lol but I think your reps are a little high on the speed squats.
> 
> Nice to see you working out mate:thumbup1:


what you mean anything over the 3 rep max he normally does lol !!!

dont stop him from trying to get reps in ffs lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I think you will be able to focus on the depth and general mechanism of the squat easier with lower reps. If you are struggling to get the reps your form will waver. I may be taking this wrong but I imagine that the speed squats are to encourage form and range of motion. I would use another exercise such as leg press for direct strength assistance work. Something like squats x 3 reps, leg press x 5 reps and speed squats x 5 reps, then hamstring work for 8-10 reps. Something like that.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I think you will be able to focus on the depth and general mechanism of the squat easier with lower reps. If you are struggling to get the reps your form will waver. I may be taking this wrong but I imagine that the speed squats are to encourage form and range of motion. I would use another exercise such as leg press for direct strength assistance work. Something like squats x 3 reps, leg press x 5 reps and speed squats x 5 reps, then hamstring work for 8-10 reps. Something like that.


not really doing them for form.... more as an accessory exercise for the heavy squats


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

paul81 said:


> not really doing them for form.... more as an accessory exercise for the heavy squats


But if they are a struggle for the last few reps surely they become merely more heavy squats?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> But if they are a struggle for the last few reps surely they become merely more heavy squats?


i'm probably looking at it in the way of, my legs are getting f**ked.

not liking that way of training them then?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mingster said:


> But if they are a struggle for the last few reps surely they become merely more heavy squats?


and surely to keep good form on everything is allowing all supporting muscles to condition themselves properly for the heavier stuff ???


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

its like doing a heavy lift and throwing it up , its heavy yes but your body will only allow you to do so much and then you wont progress,, but actually lifting a weight fully with strict full rom then you are actually building that muscle and supporting structures properly making EVERYTHING stronger therefore pushing quite easily beyond weight after weight !!! ??

thats how i see it anyway


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

paul81 said:


> i'm probably looking at it in the way of, my legs are getting f**ked.
> 
> not liking that way of training them then?


There are many ways to achieve the same goals mate, so not knocking what you're doing at all. All I'm saying is if I was doing speed reps I would keep them low and concentrate on developing flexibility, form and full range of motion, rather than using them for strength gain. The only right in this game is the one that works for you.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mingster said:


> There are many ways to achieve the same goals mate, so not knocking what you're doing at all. All I'm saying is if I was doing speed reps I would keep them low and concentrate on developing flexibility, form and full range of motion, rather than using them for strength gain. The only right in this game is the one that works for you.


^^^^^^ exactly X


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

whats happening tall paul ?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good sesh Paul best to have 1 week lightish like you say to get back in the swing of things.

I'm with Ming I think even doing speed squats for say 6 sets of 3 reps might be better you can focus more on each rep getting out the blocks with power and explosion and not exert yaself too much (cause I know you don't like doing that!). Personally I don't have much left after my heavy squats to think about doing deload/speed/form sets so just try and make the main sets count and get straight on to heavy leg press but see what works best for you mate.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

tonights session, chest:

flat bench;

warm up was bar,40,60

then main lifts went a little like:

70x8

75x8

80x5

82.5x3 (2 sets)

felt quite weak on that tonight :sad:

ah well, moved onto incline DB pressin lbs)

45x12

50x10

55x8

60x8

65x8

70x6

felt quite fooked after that, although did want to go abit higher, but left it cuz i wanted to hit triceps with some energy left!

went on to do some tricep pulldowns, did quite a few sets on this, dunno about weight though, nothing wrote on the plates.

basically went 12,10,8,6 increasing in weight each time, then did a couple more sets at a lighter weight for 8 reps.

then onto the seated tricep pushdown:

60x12

70x10

80x10

90x8

100x6

then went home 

roll on thursday.... deadlifts


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2011)

Evening Sir!

Main thing is you didn't turn around after those first sets, still marched on didn't you!

Good work mate.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

paul81 said:


> not really doing them for form.... more as an accessory exercise for the heavy squats


I always thought the best accesories for squats were ham work, SLDL, HAM CURLS, And hip work, BOX SQUATS , PULL THOUGHS. Am i wrong on that ????


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

didnt make thursdays session..... kinda ended up going out on an all day session 

went yesterday..... threw up after 20 mins of deadlifting :lol: :lol:

only went up to 170, which went up surprisingly, not bad to say i hadnt had much food thursday and only had a shake before the gym :mellow:

after the sickness bout, i managed a few sets on the lat pull down, then a one arm DB rows, think i went up to 80lbs.

but the hangover got the best of me...... went home, back to bed, lol!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2011)

Lol, never a good idea if your hanging out your ar$e 

Anyway.

Merry Christmas mate !!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Happy christmas Paulie ... have a great one mate, and next year we will get you past your 3 rep maxes ok lol XX


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

R0B said:


> Lol, never a good idea if your hanging out your ar$e
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> Merry Christmas mate !!


cheers mate, merry xmas to you, hope the missis got you everything you wanted, lol 



flinty90 said:


> Happy christmas Paulie ... have a great one mate, and next year we will get you past your 3 rep maxes ok lol XX


i dont believe in xmas miracles :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Merry christmas mate to you and yours...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Have a good one Paul:thumbup1: All the best to you mate....


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> Merry christmas mate to you and yours...





Mingster said:


> Have a good one Paul:thumbup1: All the best to you mate....


cheers fellas, hope you both have good ones.

i've been lucky enough to have a lot of the good fellas of UK-M post in my thread. hope you all have a cracking christmas and an even better new year


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> cheers mate, merry xmas to you, hope the missis got you everything you wanted, lol


Lol, whey, test and a new blender 

What more could I ask for :lol:

Have fun buddy! X


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Merry Chrimbo Paul


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

did some leg work today:

squats:

barx10

60x10

80x8

100x6

110x5

110x5

60x10

60x10

felt weird today, not very comfortable at all for some reason :mellow: ah well.

then on to leg press (45 degree)

50x12

100x10

150x8

170x6

170x6

still getting used to these, lol, should have gone to 200 as i have done before a few weeks ago for 8 reps.

then some leg extensions(in lbs):

40x12

50x12

60x8

70x8

80x8

then onto the horizontal calf raise machine (think thats what its called, lol):

30x20

60x20

90x20

120x18

90x20

then decided to call it a day... didnt feel very strong at all. will take some getting used to training in the morning until i start back to wor next week. just feel better having a days food in my belly before working out.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice to see you training mate. I don't like training in the morning and much prefer later in the day after several meals. Having said that, I've got quite a few night shifts in January and will be training straight after these at seven o'clock in the morning which seems like my worst nightmare. I'm feeling positive towards them, though, and am planning on blasting myself to oblivion then going to bed for most of the day.

I think you've got to develop a more aggressive mental approach to your workouts, Paul. This is iron war we're engaged in and it is our mission to totally destroy our enemy and leave it quivering on the gym floor. Phrases such as 'ah well' and 'should have gone to' suggest you have a little more to give. Get angry, get aggressive and beat the sh1t out of those bars and plates, mate, give them a good seeing to then smirk (Tass fashion) and stride from the gym a conquering hero:thumb:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

the 'aggressive' approach isnt the first time i've had that suggested to me to be honest. i guess i'm thinking i lke to leave the gym with something left in the tank, so i'm not still knackered for the next session...

will see how i am tomorrow for the chest session.

although i dont think i'll 100% till next week when i'm back in the whole 'work then gym' routine, like mentioned, feel much better about myself having alot more carbs/protein already put away.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

No need to go mad till you're up to speed. When you are though, empty the tank in the gym, then refill it at your fridge and whilst you sleep. If you eat and sleep enough it will be full once again the next time you need to use it.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> No need to go mad till you're up to speed. When you are though, empty the tank in the gym, then refill it at your fridge and whilst you sleep. If you eat and sleep enough it will be full once again the next time you need to use it.


very true.. shall be back to counting my cals again, making sure i'm up to over 3000.

consistency is gonna be the key for me. for some reason towards the end of this year..... enthusiasm seemed to ebb away. dont know why though.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> the 'aggressive' approach isnt the first time i've had that suggested to me to be honest.* i guess i'm thinking* i lke to leave the gym with something left in the tank, so i'm not still knackered for the next session...
> 
> will see how i am tomorrow for the chest session.
> 
> although i dont think i'll 100% till next week when i'm back in the whole 'work then gym' routine, like mentioned, feel much better about myself having alot more carbs/protein already put away.


that statement is also what ming is talking about , be certain mate dont guess, dont doubt dont do anything unless its positive and 100 % committed to it ....

i think you need to get your head mentality sorted mate and you will start to fly brother !!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

lol, thinking too much then eh? :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> that statement is also what ming is talking about , be certain mate dont guess, dont doubt dont do anything unless its positive and 100 % committed to it ....
> 
> i think you need to get your head mentality sorted mate and you will start to fly brother !!!


but yeah, in all seriousness, i know i've just got to get my head back in the game. i think with all this messing around with my routine changing last year, threw me off...

just got to keep it simple, work on my compounds since they're the lifts i enjoy doing, then take it from there.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm not saying this as a rep , get some warrior rage in you trust me you will win the iron war .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> I'm not saying this as a rep , get some warrior rage in you trust me you will win the iron war .


strange coincidence, cuz earlier i was thinking of asking for a sample :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Haha you missed the thread m8 for about 4 days the samples were being given out over 100members asked for samples so bbw had to stop to let the packers catch up , buy a tub m8 its cheap and trust me it works if not ill buy the remainder off you


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh how the mighty have fallen.

Hark at this BBW whore


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

did some chest and tri work earlier, went a little like:

bench:

barx15

40x10

60x10

70x8

80x5

85x3 2 sets

60x10

incline db press (lbs)

50x10

55x10

60x8

65x6 2 sets

was f**ked after these for some reason! :sad:

went onto some tri work:

seated dipping station

40x12

60x10

80x10 3 sets

cable tricep pulldowns

followed a rep scheme of 16,14,12,10,8,6 increasing in weight, then lightened up to do a couple of sets of 10 reps. gotta nice little pump 

still hating the early morning workouts to be honest, only really getting a 700 cal shake in me workout. looking into getting some of that warrior rage though for next week, worth a little dabble. also waiting for my delivery of protein, oats and trying some creapure to get a bit of water retention on the go, should help with the strength a bit 

also..... i know, i'll shut up soon enough :lol: thinking of going back to 3 days a week, doing just compound only, along the same lines of SS, but maybe add a few more compounds lifts in as well. but instead of doing the regular 5x5, doing something like 3x3.... but time will tell with that


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ffs sake big boy pick a routine and stick to it


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> Ffs sake big boy pick a routine and stick to it


lol! i know, thats whats messed me about the last couple of months...

oh, and why dont BB warehouse use paypal??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> lol! i know, thats whats messed me about the last couple of months...
> 
> oh, and why dont BB warehouse use paypal??


lol erm dunno i never bought anything off them :whistling:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> lol erm dunno i never bought anything off them :whistling:


 :lol: so where else do i buy my warrior rage??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> :lol: so where else do i buy my warrior rage??


bbw is the only place 

dunno what payment options they have .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> bbw is the only place
> 
> dunno what payment options they have .


tried to buy some earlier, only came up with a credit card option, and for some reason, mine was being a funny bugger :mellow: messaged BB warehouse about it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah i just checked its sage pay from what i understand using paypal incurs higher % than sage so the customers would end up paying more .

the guys/girls at bbw will sort it for you m8 .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

so been looking at making up a new 3 day a week routine, fully body workouts.....

at the moment, coming up with this:

*Routine A*

squat

bench

row

lat pull down

tricep pull downs

*Routine B*

squat

dead

push press

cgbp

bicep curls

the first 3 exercises for each routine will be done either 5x5 or 3x3 (not decided on that bit yet)

other 2 for each will be looking at 3 sets of 8-10

weekly rotation akin to stronglifts, so will be ABA one week, then BAB the next

open for opinions obviously.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Far too much volume Paul

3x3 FFS

1x3 at most :lol:  :laugh:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Far too much volume Paul
> 
> 3x3 FFS
> 
> 1x3 at most :lol:  :laugh:


can he do 3 reps ?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Far too much volume Paul
> 
> 3x3 FFS
> 
> 1x3 at most :lol:  :laugh:


they obviously wont be very light, lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Make your mind up and stick to whichever you choose for two months without missing a session. You'll never know what works for you till you give something a fair go.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Make your mind up and stick to whichever you choose for two months without missing a session. You'll never know what works for you till you give something a fair go.


Wish I could like this using tapatalk. Instead, I'll just offer a free bj token.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Make your mind up and stick to whichever you choose for two months without missing a session. You'll never know what works for you till you give something a fair go.


this is paul we are talking about though ming lol


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> this is paul we are talking about though ming lol


the truth hurts.... :crying:

:lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Make your mind up and stick to whichever you choose for two months without missing a session. You'll never know what works for you till you give something a fair go.


i know, i really do p**s myself off sometimes. since i came off SS, the other routines just havent seemed to keep me interested/motivated, hence why i'm doing something like this


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> i know, i really do p**s myself off sometimes. since i came off SS, the other routines just havent seemed to keep me interested/motivated, hence why i'm doing something like this


its pretty straight forward mate, choose your goals, then do everything to achieve that goal.... ...


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

happy with bulkpowders, ordered my protein, oats and creapure tuesday, delivered just now via DPD.

after all this talk of companies not delivering on time over xmas, its nice for one to get it bang on with service 

just waiting for my warrior rage now via BB warehouse.......


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2011)

paul81 said:


> happy with bulkpowders, ordered my protein, oats and creapure tuesday, delivered just now via DPD.
> 
> after all this talk of companies not delivering on time over xmas, its nice for one to get it bang on with service
> 
> just waiting for my warrior rage now via BB warehouse.......


DPD are spot on!

When did you order the rage buddy...?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

R0B said:


> DPD are spot on!
> 
> When did you order the rage buddy...?


twas yesterday afternoon, hoping to get lucky and have it by end of play tomorrow...... time will tell


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2011)

paul81 said:


> twas yesterday afternoon, hoping to get lucky and have it by end of play tomorrow...... time will tell


Yeah should be with you tomorrow 

I'll put some Blaze aside for you mate :wink:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

my warrior rage came today 

alas...... one scoop clearly wasnt enough for me :sad: :sad:

didnt have any effect on my work out unfortunately.... well that i felt anyway.

but anywho, today i did some of my routine B that i made up earlier in the week, figured i'd see how it felt...

and it was a c*nt :lol

started off with squats:

barx15

60x10

80x6

100x5, 3 sets

100 felt surprisingly awkward, felt like my set up was okay, but decided to stick with this weight for this workout, shall up of course for next work (monday, which will thankfully be the last early workout for quite a damn while!!!  )

then went on to push press:

34x10

44x8

54x5

64x3 :sad:

59x5, 2 sets

deads:

60x8

100x6

130x1

150x1 (****ing struggle! was quite shocked, didnt have much leg drive today)

left deads there, shall get revenge on them next week! :cursing:

went on to some Cgbp on the smiths machine

barx10

30x10

50x8

60x8, 3 sets (got to look on some vids on these, not sure if doing them right, had bar level with chest, not sure if right?)

was meant to do some curls.... was sweating my bollocks off and was very hungry!  ....... also my boxers were proper riding up!!!

so left the gym thinking one thing..... more scoops of warrior rage next time...

oh and also, make sure my boxers arent so tight.....


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

just tried my sample of banana flavoured whey from BB warehouse.... was bloody lovely!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Is this a set workout now then Paul? Have you decided on a final running order for workout A? It's always going to take a few weeks to get up and running so don't expect too much to start with, but you have to give the workouts a good run for their money without chopping and changing them because you don't like things. Best of luck with this mate.

Oh, by the way, next time you are sweaty, hungry and your boxers are too tight don't end the workout. Rip your boxers off, wipe the sweat from your bollocks with them then eat the boxers - it's what warriors do:thumb:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Is this a set workout now then Paul? Have you decided on a final running order for workout A? It's always going to take a few weeks to get up and running so don't expect too much to start with, but you have to give the workouts a good run for their money without chopping and changing them because you don't like things. Best of luck with this mate.
> 
> Oh, by the way, next time you are sweaty, hungry and your boxers are too tight don't end the workout. Rip your boxers off, wipe the sweat from your bollocks with them then eat the boxers - it's what warriors do:thumb:


yep, definately gonna go back to full body workouts like stronglifts, with a bit more added. worked well for me last time to get my strength up. so one i'm back into my regular eating regime, the lifts should be/better be going back up! get more enjoyment out them as well, mixing the sessions up, doing different bodyparts.

and yep, routine A should be as described before, Squat, Bench, Bent over row,Lat pull down and finishing with tricep pull down. added the extra tricep work to help with my pushing strength

and regarding the boxers...... no..... just no... :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I can see you have yet to fully embrace the warrior lifestyle young Paul:no: And the dedication and damned bad taste that it requires from it's disciples....Crom will not be amused....


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I can see you have yet to fully embrace the warrior lifestyle young Paul:no: And the dedication and damned bad taste that it requires from it's disciples....Crom will not be amused....


i shall redeem his love with my consistency and heavy eating/heavy lifting regime


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

just weighed in at 13 stone on the buzzer.... which is a bit annoying as my lifts have actually gone down as opposed to up along with the weight gain!! :cursing:

hopefully get some pics up this week, although dont think i've changed that much from last lot taken.......


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> just weighed in at 13 stone on the buzzer.... which is a bit annoying as my lifts have actually gone down as opposed to up along with the weight gain!! :cursing:
> 
> hopefully get some pics up this week, although dont think i've changed that much from last lot taken.......


13 stone at 4 ft 3 is good weight mate X


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> I can see you have yet to fully embrace the warrior lifestyle young Paul:no: And the dedication and damned bad taste that it requires from it's disciples....Crom will not be amused....


Feel free to neg me,but who is Crom lol ?

Best wishes for new year Paul :thumbup1:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> 13 stone at 4 ft 3 is good weight mate X


 :lol: [email protected]! :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Feel free to neg me,but who is Crom lol ?
> 
> Best wishes for new year Paul :thumbup1:


DEAR OH DEAR i feel a red rush coming on X


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Feel free to neg me,but who is Crom lol ?
> 
> Best wishes for new year Paul :thumbup1:


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crom_%28fictional_deity%29

read and be enlightened 

cheers mate, and you, hope you have a good one!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> just weighed in at 13 stone on the buzzer.... which is a bit annoying as my lifts have actually gone down as opposed to up along with the weight gain!! :cursing:
> 
> hopefully get some pics up this week, although dont think i've changed that much from last lot taken.......


simple explanation for this ...... you`ve been getting pi55ed up and not training ..


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

(Insert obligatory Oompa Loompa pic here)

Happy New Year to your missus Paul (and you, I suppose)!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> simple explanation for this ...... you`ve been getting pi55ed up and not training ..


oy, theres only been a couple of sessions drinking i'll have you know!! :cursing:

its just my lack of a decent routine that shot me in the foot.... which has hopefully changed now


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> (Insert obligatory Oompa Loompa pic here)
> 
> Happy New Year to your missus Paul (and you, I suppose)!


^^^^ all 3 characters mentioned in that post are actually the same person "PAUL" lol


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> ^^^^ all 3 characters mentioned in that post are actually the same person "PAUL" lol


i'll reply after i've consulted that thread entitled 'ignore list'


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> i'll reply after i've consulted that thread entitled 'ignore list'


like i say mate you can ignore me anytime, but then you would have no motivator X


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> like i say mate you can ignore me anytime, but then you would have no haters X


fixed :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

If it makes you feel any better mate, i have made ROB throw up in gym this morning lol... fcukin pussy couldnt finish my full body routine XX


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> oy, theres only been a couple of sessions drinking i'll have you know!! :cursing:
> 
> its just my lack of a decent routine that shot me in the foot.... which has hopefully changed now


you gonna post up your entire planned out routine and every detail that goes with it IE progress reps sets and theory behind it ?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> fixed :lol:


Nah mate i dont hate anyone ... especially not you bro X

sent you some love reps X


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> you gonna post up your entire planned out routine and every detail that goes with it IE progress reps sets and theory behind it ?


i posted that a while back regarding the 2 routines i'm doing

routine A:

squat, bench, Bent over row, Lat pull downs and tricep pulldowns

Routine B:

Squat, push press, deads, Cgbp, bicep curls.

first 3 exercises will go with the 3x5 routine, last 2 will go 3x8.

as you can see, its a variation from stronglists with a few added in, shall be doing a similar rotation weekly (ABA, then BAB, and so on)


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> If it makes you feel any better mate, i have made ROB throw up in gym this morning lol... fcukin pussy couldnt finish my full body routine XX


what did you full body routine look like? or you already posted it up in your journal?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> what did you full body routine look like? or you already posted it up in your journal?


no mate not posted it up .. today it was

incline flies to warm up

incline bench press

seated row

shoulder press DB

shrugs

front and side delt raises

bent over rows

tricep pushdowns

bicep curls

all 2 sets if 15 reps X there was 3 of us and it took about 1 hour 15 minutes , so a nice session, hovere on my own i would have put some legs in there aswell... to take me up to about 50 minutes total ,


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> i posted that a while back regarding the 2 routines i'm doing
> 
> routine A:
> 
> ...


cool now we know wtf your doing we can rip the sh1t out of you if you dont do it


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> no mate not posted it up .. today it was
> 
> incline flies to warm up
> 
> ...


looks like a good session, think thats the problem when theres a few of you, can drag a session on so much, but its good to have someone shouting over your back egging you on.... so its swings and roundabouts really


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> cool now we know wtf your doing we can rip the sh1t out of you if you dont do it


can safely say, i dont intend on being a lazy cvnt anymore. i want to get back how i was a few months ago with my strength increasing weekly!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> looks like a good session, think thats the problem when theres a few of you, can drag a session on so much, but its good to have someone shouting over your back egging you on.... so its swings and roundabouts really


i would rather do a slightly longer session with a partner than a short one by myself... i will be training alone a lot next 9 weeks mate so i am making most of it whilst i can !!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

todays session was sponsored by Warriors Rage product, lol 

tried 2 scoops today, at first when i got to the gym (half an hour after taking) i thought FFS, no effect other that my face feeling a bit flushed....

but once i started squatting, i got a few mins of a kinda prickly heat sensation...... after about 5 mins of that, as i went through the workout, i did feel like i had a bit of an energy burst, definately felt like i didnt need to rest as long in between sets.

whether it was all in my head, i'm not sure, but i did feel as though it helped me along the way.

product itself does taste quite nice (fruit punch) need a bit more diluting obviously due to 2 scoops, as its quite strong otherwise! lol.

but i'll definately be using again for wednesday workout. shall be trying my blaze sample for fridays workout, so shall report back with on that.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

so then, the session itself went like

squats:

barx15

60x10

100x5

105x5 3 sets of

felt good with these, shall be upping next session

flat bench:

barx20

50x10

60x10

80x5 3 sets of

comfortable, upping next session

bent over row:

54x12

84x8

94x5 3 sets of

felt good, upping next session

felt a bit tired then, but pressed on with lat pull downplates)

9x12

12x8 3 sets of

bit of a struggle, last set was a bit dodgy 

tricep pulldownsplates)

6x12

9x8 3 sets of

was f**ked by now. glad it was end of session!

honestly wanted to throw up by the end of this! :lol:

but didnt......

didnt want to waste the calories 

enjoying the full body workouts though, glad to be back doing them!

feel the enthusiasm creeping back.... roll ion wednesday!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good stuff buddy


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> good stuff buddy


glad you approve sensei :wink:

dont worry, the weights will go up soon enough


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

oh, and many thanks to Ewen and Ming last year, for offering words of wisdom along the way.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> oh, and many thanks to Ewen and Ming last year, for offering words of wisdom along the way.


no problem but your on your own on this year 

i`ll still help out if needed but you need to do this yourself for yourself


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stick with it bud. You can't help making progress if you give it some consistency:thumbup1:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good stuff Paul good to see you got the bug again!

Looks like ya bench might finally be moving in the right direction an all  (I know the feelin of it not moving!)


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

tonights session shall be entitled...... 'gotta love deadlifting on a smiths machine  '

anyway, had some of the warrior rage stuff again, 2 scoops..... f**king love the stuff! definately feel i get a little help from it, energy levels feel great! 

so then, started off with squats:

barx12

60x10

80x6

110x5 3 sets of

felt good, upping again next time

push press:

34x10

44x8

54x6

64x5 3 sets of

wasnt the easiest, gonna stick with that final weight next time, but take a warm up set out i think?

deads..... on a smiths machine.... seriously :lol: damn squat rack was taken and all other oly bars were taken!! gotta love the new years resolution people!! :lol:

but anyway:

60x10

100x6

140x1

160x1

felt too awkward, too much of a fixed position made the 160 feel tough! :lol:

then went on to some CGBP:

barx20

40x12

60x8 2 sets of

70x7

then finished off with some preacher curls (on a machine, weight in lbs)

87.5x10 2 sets of

100x8 2 sets of

87.5 2 sets of

all in all, felt really good after the session. was f**ked although kinda wanted to do a bit more!  must have been the Warrior stuff!

really feel like the motivation is back in abundance, all i could think about today was getting back in the gym, monday felt more than a couple of days ago!

eatings been good, quite clean, had a few choc biscuits but hey ho, i aint after body beautiful :lol:

been hitting over 3000 cals quite easily with the aid of the protein/oat shakes.

roll on friday :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looks good but deadlifts on a smiths machine wtf :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> looks good but deadlifts on a smiths machine wtf :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

variety is the spice of life 

had to make do i'm afraid, lol! its funny though, the smiths machine is down by all the cardio machines, had a few of them watching me :lol:

........probably laughing on the inside :mellow:

:lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> variety is the spice of life
> 
> ...


probably thinking `its january these ****s wont last long` :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

this session shall be entitled: 'three men and a baby? nah they all look pregnant!! get off the squat rack!!!!'

people who are on my FB account, will know the meaning of this! :lol:

should have started off with squats....

here comes the but.....

3 gentlemen who were... lets say.... portly.... were there as i got in. i asked them how long they were gonna be.

the response was 'a while mate, doing rack pulls then doing some squats'

i considered joining in with them doing squats. but i thought it would just take too long waiting around for my turn, so would come back to later to do them.

so went on to bench:

barx20

40x12

60x10

82.5x5 2 sets

82.5x4 :sad:

failed on last set. shall go back to same weight next time around and hammer the f**k out these!

bent over rows:

54x12

74x8

94x5 3 sets

think i should have upped these this session, couldnt remember so did this weight. felt good

lat pull down:

8 platesx12

10 platesx10

12 plates x10 3 sets

gotta up next time around.....

tricep pull downs:

6 platesx12

7 platesx10

8 platesx8 2 sets

shoulder felt a achy, but did a couple more sets of 10 reps on 7 plates.

by this time, i'd been in there around 35-40 mins...... squat rack was still being used.... by the same people.

i stood there watching them like they were the main attraction at the zoo. they were all wearing knee wraps, all squatting 100kg, all not even going parallel! 

i couldnt even be bothered to ask them how long at this point, was quite ****ed of that some people can actually be that ignorant!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Should have just started 'windmilling' and puched them all in the knees


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

paul81 said:


> this session shall be entitled: 'three men and a baby? nah they all look pregnant!! get off the squat rack!!!!'
> 
> people who are on my FB account, will know the meaning of this! :lol:
> 
> ...


Thank God I workout at home !


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Thank God I workout at home !


yep, i wish i had the space for a power rack at home! :sad:


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

Tryed deads on a smith machine before ,felt awakard as hell mate feel for ya.Most gyms are the same at the minute with all the newbies joining for the new years rush.Haven read ur hole journal but it good u have the gym bug bk.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

just bought some warrior bulbine (couldnt wait Rob  ) so will get that this week, looking forward to see the effects from that :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> yep, i wish i had the space for a magical pixy play area at home! :sad:


you will get there one day bro m just keep on dreaming X


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> you will get there one day bro m just keep on dreaming X


 :sleeping:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

paul81 said:


> just bought some warrior bulbine (couldnt wait Rob  ) so will get that this week, looking forward to see the effects from that :thumb:


Nice one! First thing you'll probably pick up on is feeling good - even on a bad day :lol: Then Libido should come along nicely, so warn the missus! in fact, i'll tell her tonight :whistling:

Did you put BLAZEME in the checkout for some freebies.....


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

R0B said:


> Nice one! First thing you'll probably pick up on is feeling good - even on a bad day :lol: Then Libido should come along nicely, so warn the missus! in fact, i'll tell her tonight :whistling:
> 
> Did you put BLAZEME in the checkout for some freebies.....


Actually still got that sample kieran sent me. Not got round to trying as im that impressed with the rage stuff. Gave a mate at work some as well, think he's getting some this weekend cuz he was happy with it as well


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

the rage virus is spreading :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

paul81 said:


> Actually still got that sample kieran sent me. Not got round to trying as im that impressed with the rage stuff. Gave a mate at work some as well, think he's getting some this weekend cuz he was happy with it as well


Blaze is really good, but kills my appetite!

I like Rage, best bit is no crash! Did you give him the promo code for 10% off.... Runs out tonight lol.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

the blaze is supposed to be ok, my mate reckons there a bit weak though lol

do they do anything else or is it just fat burners and pre workout stuff ??


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> the blaze is supposed to be ok, my mate reckons there a bit weak though lol
> 
> do they do anything else or is it just fat burners and pre workout stuff ??


Pretty much their bread & butter, but there's a couple of Testboosters - DAA & Bulbine 

@ Ewen (if you see this) - Flinty's Training partner took 3 Blaze caps pre-workout, along with Liquid Fury PMSL!  :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

R0B said:


> Pretty much their bread & butter, but there's a couple of Testboosters - DAA & Bulbine
> 
> @ Ewen (if you see this) - Flinty's Training partner took 3 Blaze caps pre-workout, along with Liquid Fury PMSL!  :lol:


hes gonna be on the news tonight ....raul moats twin goes mental :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

ewen said:


> hes gonna be on the news tonight ....raul moats twin goes mental :lol:


Pmsl!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> hes gonna be on the news tonight ....raul moats twin goes mental :lol:


Nah he has gone out for a quiet meal with his missus and her friends lol !!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Nah he has gone out for a quiet meal with his missus and her friends lol !!!


Is he the only bloke... Lucky sod


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Nah he has gone out for a quiet meal with his missus and her friends lol !!!


with a sawn off lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> with a sawn off lol


yeah probably mate lol... !!! he is packing guns in his shirt sleeves mate !!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> yeah probably mate lol... !!! he is packing guns in his shirt sleeves mate !!!


Lol, they are bloody huge guns!?!

Has he measured them.... (Nohomo)


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Lol, they are bloody huge guns!?!
> 
> Has he measured them.... (Nohomo)


ROBROID that my friend is what 20 " guns look like!!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

jesus christ the gym was like a furnace tonight, packed out!

squats:

barx15

60x10

80x6

100x5

115x3 somthing didnt feel right

110x5 felt fine

115x5 was alot better

was strange with first attempt at 115, 2nd time around i didnt have any problems at all.....

although ended up getting shocking back pumps :sad:

deads:

60x10

100x4 at this point, back pumps really REALLY thrashed!! :lol:

140x1

160x1

didnt fancy trying 170 as 160 was thrashing straightening up :mellow:

push press's:

34x12

54x8

64x5 3 sets

these felt fine tonight, shall up for next session

CBGP

barx20

40x12

60x10

70x8 3 sets

then finished with some preacher machine curls (in lbs)

87.5x12

100x8 3 sets

87.5x12 2 sets

must have dripped out half a stone in sweat tonight!! felt okay, after the back pumps faded away, been a while since i had them, forgot how painful they could be! :blink:

an old school mate is trying out my gym for the next couple of weeks. was talking to him and he asked me if i fancied a session with (easy tiger!)

wasnt gonna bother tomorrow night, but said yeah for wednesday. so looks like a chest session for then. i suggested a full body workout, but he wasnt too keen, so let him get his way for now, lol.

should be good though, been a while since i trained with anyone else.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

nice one bro... !!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice session Paul.

What's with the chest session on Wednesday. Can't your mate follow your routine?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Nice session Paul.
> 
> What's with the chest session on Wednesday. Can't your mate follow your routine?


yeah i would get the cnut into your routine mate if he wants to train .. is he bigger than you (stronger )??? or will you be showing him the ropes as such ??


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

he's a bit lighter, but think he benches more.... although, he doesnt squat or do deads :lol:

he's after the bodybuilder look 

i'll let him have his moment, then if he comes back for more, get him doing my routine for a session


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> he's a bit lighter, but think he benches more.... although, he doesnt squat or do deads :lol:
> 
> he's after the bodybuilder look
> 
> i'll let him have his moment, then if he comes back for more, get him doing my routine for a session


it will do you good mate to train with someone else for a while, i think it will give you the push you need bro !!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh no Paul the back pumps are back  :no:

Great session mate nobody can accuse you of being half hearted with that load of work!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> it will do you good mate to train with someone else for a while, i think it will give you the push you need bro !!


yeah tbh it should be good, its good to do it on your own as your in there, get it done, then gone. on the flip side, its good to have someone watching your back, calling you a pussy if you dont make that last rep


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Oh no Paul the back pumps are back  :no:
> 
> Great session mate nobody can accuse you of being half hearted with that load of work!


yep they fecking hurt a fair bit, bending down for the deadlifts were torture! lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> yeah tbh it should be good, its good to do it on your own as your in there, get it done, then gone. on the flip side, its good to have someone watching your back, *calling you a pussy if you dont make that last rep*


Wouldnt know mate i have never not made that last rep lol X


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Wouldnt know mate i have never not made that last rep lol X


your reps must be too low :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> your reps must be too low :lol:


PMSL that would not be funny coming from anyone else bro XX

reps


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

well, had that chest session with the chap i knew.... didnt enjoy it one bit :sad: kinda felt like i wasted an hour in the gym :cursing:

didnt make a note of weights on my phone, but other than bench press, i kept the reps over 10 (which bored the f**k outta me to be honest)

session went a bit like:

flat bench (which i went up to 85, only managed 1 set at 5, other 2 sets ended on 4  )

incline DB press

seated chest press

DB flies

tricep pulldowns

seated tricep pushdowns....

during the DB incline press, i felt decidedly weak, after 2 sets i felt like i didnt have much push in me. by the time it came round to the seated chest press, i'd lost interest in the session! :mellow:

at the end of the session he asked if i was joining him tomorrow for a back session. i asked are you doing deadlifts? he said no.... so i said, no then..... back to my routine friday!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

why would anyone wanna do more than 5 reps???? :lol: sack him off man


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> why would anyone wanna do more than 5 reps???? :lol: sack him off man


amen to that! :lol:

felt quite ****ed off at the end though, just felt weak as f**k


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

paul81 said:


> amen to that! :lol:
> 
> felt quite ****ed off at the end though, just felt weak as f**k


Well I hope you out lifted your mate for wasting your time!?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

R0B said:


> Well I hope you out lifted your mate for wasting your time!?


well, he did 12 reps on 80, but didnt bother doing any on 85, said he wasnt bothered just yet as he said he doubted he could do more than 8..... :mellow:

rest of the stuff, think we did the same weights on everything, over than seated pushdowns, did 20 kilo more than him on that i think


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> amen to that! :lol:
> 
> felt quite ****ed off at the end though, just felt weak as f**k


Different kettle of fish all that high rep loadsa different exercises crap :lol: hard when ya not used to going over 5 reps honestly its like your body wants to stop at rep 5!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

paul81 said:


> well, he did 12 reps on 80, but didnt bother doing any on 85, said he wasnt bothered just yet as he said he doubted he could do more than 8..... :mellow:
> 
> rest of the stuff, think we did the same weights on everything, over than seated pushdowns, did 20 kilo more than him on that i think


Good lad!

What you up to sunday morning....?!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

R0B said:


> Good lad!
> 
> What you up to sunday morning....?!


meant to be going to york this weekend, but think thats debatable at the moment.... my ****ed off mood earlier caused an argument with the missis


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Different kettle of fish all that high rep loadsa different exercises crap :lol: hard when ya not used to going over 5 reps honestly its like your body wants to stop at rep 5!


yep, true enough there! will be glad to get back to what i know on friday!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

paul81 said:


> meant to be going to york this weekend, but think thats debatable at the moment.... my ****ed off mood earlier caused an argument with the missis


Pmsl!

Doesn't take much to rub a woman up the wrong way :lol:

Your more than welcome to come along with me and Flinty up to Milky and Daves gym


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

R0B said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> Doesn't take much to rub a woman up the wrong way :lol:
> 
> Your more than welcome to come along with me and Flinty up to Milky and Daves gym


isnt that manchester? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

paul81 said:


> isnt that manchester? :lol:


Its 'tup north


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

R0B said:


> Its 'tup north


long way for a session, lol!

think i'd prefer to train on my doorstep! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

paul81 said:


> long way for a session, lol!
> 
> think i'd prefer to train on my doorstep! :lol:


I call it character building 

Well with those little legs you would prefer it! :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

R0B said:


> I call it character building
> 
> Well with those little legs you would prefer it! :lol:


Lol! You hardly tower over me chap :wink:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

paul81 said:


> long way for a session, lol!
> 
> think i'd prefer to train on my doorstep! :lol:


Can you do much of a workout on a doorstep ? :whistling:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Can you do much of a workout on a doorstep ? :whistling:


Good for calf raises.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Good for calf raises.


That is very true ! so Pauly must have monster calves then


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

paul81 said:


> Lol! You hardly tower over me chap :wink:


Very true


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

wanted to deadlift tonight, without them lovely back pumps caused from terrible form during squatting :lol:

side note:what the hell tonight, was as busy as a bloody monday!!!! 

anywho.....

deads:

60x10

100x6

140x1

160x1

170x1

175..... slight hitch... but up  x1

then did some triples

140x3

150x3

155x5

throughly enjoyed them tonight 

did some lat pulldowns:

12platesx8

13platesx8

14platesx7

then some hyper extensions on a nautilus machine, hopefully should help a bit with my deadlifting, so shall keep this exercise.

started taking my warrior bulbine today (for those who dont know, its a natural testosterone booster... well, i guess as natural as you can get, with messing about with that stuff :lol: ) tub lasts around a month, so hopefully should see some effects from that by the end of the course


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

paul81 said:


> wanted to deadlift tonight, without them lovely back pumps caused from terrible form during squatting :lol:
> 
> side note:what the hell tonight, was as busy as a bloody monday!!!!
> 
> ...


Nice work on the deads mate!

Look forward to some random trouser twitches from the Bulbine


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Busy? Everyones pumping up their disco muscles for tonight !

Nice deads Paul. You are strong for a natty Gnome


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

nice deads bro.. you will be breaking 200's before long mate !!! awesome for a natty


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

R0B said:


> Nice work on the deads mate!
> 
> Look forward to some random trouser twitches from the Bulbine


....so's the missus 

looking forward to awkward moments in the mens showers :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I shall be interested to see how you get on with the bulbine ... being somewhat more "mature" than you my test levels will be low and I've been thinking about a booster ....


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> nice deads bro.. you will be breaking 200's before long mate !!! awesome for a natty


thats what i want, hoping throwing some reps on the lower numbers will help that along the way


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Greshie said:


> I shall be interested to see how you get on with the bulbine ... being somewhat more "mature" than you my test levels will be low and I've been thinking about a booster ....


shall keep this journal posted with how i feel strength/libido wise  not expecting miracles, but hoping to see a little help from them


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> thats what i want, hoping throwing some reps on the lower numbers will help that along the way


well mate your doing well and going the right way it would seem .. are they full deads off the floor paul ??? i guess your height gives you a slight advantage (no p1sstaking)


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> *Busy? Everyones pumping up their disco muscles for tonight !*
> 
> Nice deads Paul. You are strong for a natty Gnome


thats true enough, plus all the 'new years crew' will be trying to keep up with their mon,weds,fri routine...... thankfully that'll die out in the next few weeks :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> well mate your doing well and going the right way it would seem .. are they full deads off the floor paul ??? i guess your height gives you a slight advantage (no p1sstaking)


that ****take went straight over my head :lol:

but yes, from floor, might throw some rack pulls in, to help with straighting up with higher weights, but i'll wait a couple weeks i think


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> that ****take went straight over my head :lol:
> 
> but yes, from floor, might throw some rack pulls in, to help with straighting up with higher weights, but i'll wait a couple weeks i think


yes mate try and keep the full ROM from the floor in there i feel you will progress through the weights faster that way mate as your working everything ... if your going to do rack pulls maybe do them on another day just as some extras mate ??.

how did your mate get on training with you ?? sorry if you have said i havent read it anywhere


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Greshie said:


> I shall be interested to see how you get on with the bulbine ... being somewhat more "mature" than you my test levels will be low and I've been thinking about a booster ....


Greshie, I've got a brand new and sealed tub of Testforce2 sitting in my cupboard. If you decide to go down the test booster route drop me a pm and I'll send it up to you.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> yes mate try and keep the full ROM from the floor in there i feel you will progress through the weights faster that way mate as your working everything ... if your going to do rack pulls maybe do them on another day just as some extras mate ??.
> 
> how did your mate get on training with you ?? sorry if you have said i havent read it anywhere


yeah possibly will do the rack pulls on a diff day. i think deads are something i'm naturally drawn to (maybe height, maybe ego as its the heaviest lift i do :lol: ) but its something i really want to progress, but obviously dont want to lose touch with the other 3 main lifts.

the session with my mate was sh*te. was a full chest session, i kept my reps high, but i just lost interest! its good having someone there watching your back, but we both have different goals in the gym, he's after the mens health look, while i want to move the poundage


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Greshie, I've got a brand new and sealed tub of Testforce2 sitting in my cupboard. If you decide to go down the test booster route drop me a pm and I'll send it up to you.


Cheers matey, I may well take you up on that offer  I take it you don't need a booster ?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Cheers matey, I may well take you up on that offer  I take it you don't need a booster ?


i will get you hard again Greshie mate !!! X


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Cheers matey, I may well take you up on that offer  I take it you don't need a booster ?


I haven't got any natural test left to boost:lol: :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I haven't got any natural test left to boost:lol: :lol:


Do I have I wonder ! :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Do I have I wonder ! :lol:


Go and get a MOT done at your GP. That's how all this started for me....lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

If I go to doc and say that I cry at romantic comedies, will they prescribe testosterone?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> If I go to doc and say that I cry at romantic comedies, will they prescribe testosterone?


probably tell you to man the f**k up


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

squats tonight:

barx15

60x8

80x6

100x4

110x3

120x3

120x3

was worried about if i going low enough (although did feel like i was going parallel), so dropped weight a bit and worked on getting a bit more depth

100x3 3 sets

dropped again, with the purpose of doing some speed work

80x3 4 sets

think next time around i might throw some pause work at the bottom, to help with explosiveness.

threw in some leg extensions, went up to 9 plates for 8 reps, then left it.

could do with doing some more accessory exercises to help my squat along, but for now, just did some varients on the normal squat.

came away with thighs feeling quite solid  ........and no back pumps :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good lifting ken doll :thumbup1:

on your last set try going all out to near failure .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> good lifting ken doll :thumbup1:
> 
> on your last set try going all out to near failure .


always worried about failure on squats and bench..... bailing wouldnt be too comfortable! :lol:

but yeah, i know i could have gone at least 125 for a single rep, or even a double, but lately i've made more of an effort with depth, thats always playing on the back of my mind.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> always worried about failure on squats and bench..... bailing wouldnt be too comfortable! :lol:
> 
> but yeah, i know i could have gone at least 125 for a single rep, or even a double, but lately i've made more of an effort with depth, thats always playing on the back of my mind.


i failed on a squat with 140 few weeks back dunno what happened sank down but didnt feel right so i threw 140 over my head and bailed fuk it go all out dont worry about getting stuck your brain has a built in mech that will try its best to make sure your not gonna get hurt .

plus you could walk under the bar :whistling:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

keep up the good work bro X


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good work last night and great pb on the deads the other day Paul  Looks like everyones decided over xmas they want a big deads (me included!)

Just outer curiosity are you beltin up for your squats mate?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

No using a belt so far, got one but havent used it.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> No using a belt so far, got one but havent used it.


Start using it mate not only for safety but for handling bigger weights too. You'll feel a massive difference once you get used to pushing abs into it and keeping everything tight. Should stop the back pumps from hell too


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Just use an elastic band if you can't find any doll belts :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> Just use an elastic band if you can't find any doll belts :lol:


oooo ya b!tch :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

tonights session: bench

barx20

40x15

60x6

80x5

85x4

87.5x3

90x3!  happy with that

did some speed work after:

60x5 5 sets, just working on pushing up as fast as i can, while controlled coming back down. should really have kept it to 3 reps and gone a bit higher. will do that next time i think.

CGBP:

barx20

40x10

60x10

70x8

70x8

70x7

seated dip machine:

40x15

60x12

80x12

90x10

100x8

100x8

quite happy with tonights session  most i've ever benched (free weight) not sure how many more reps i could have done at 90, might have had a couple more but wasnt risking it without a spotter!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice work Pauley smashing out some good reps on the bench (finally  ) I'd say about 60% 1rm for speed work on bench is about right mate so 60 aint a bad number its not about fatiguing on these anyway.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Nice work Pauley smashing out some good reps on the bench (finally  ) I'd say about 60% 1rm for speed work on bench is about right mate so 60 aint a bad number its not about fatiguing on these anyway.


was quite surprised by the 90, while unracking the 85 it felt a bit lighter. obviously still felt a bloody good weight, but pushing it back up seemed to go fine. thought i'd push my luck and go up 2.5kg, went well, so added again :lol:

but yeah prob right with the 60kg thing,but next week when i bench 100 :wink: i might go a tad higher


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

just wondering if the extra kick in the gym tonight is to do with the warrior bulbine i've been trying. only started them friday, dont feel any different yet, so probably still too soon to feel any effects of it...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

If you aint gonna push it when you feel strong ya never will 

Whats this bulbine stuff natty booster or something??


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> If you aint gonna push it when you feel strong ya never will
> 
> Whats this bulbine stuff natty booster or something??


yeah, warrior bulbine from BBW, natural test booster. supposed to best good for strength gains, not sure if i can put tonights results down to that, i'd rather say it was all my own work  .....with a bit of creatine thrown in :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> yeah, warrior bulbine from BBW, natural test booster. supposed to best good for strength gains, not sure if i can put tonights results down to that, i'd rather say it was all my own work  .....with a bit of creatine thrown in :lol:


How old areya then Pauley or you feeling abit emotional lately? :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

it was the creatine then


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

well done paul on the 90 mate .. you are getting within sniffing distance now mate of the 100 hurdle lol... you can almost taste it !!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> How old areya then Pauley or you feeling abit emotional lately? :lol:


31 this year :sad:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> well done paul on the 90 mate .. you are getting within sniffing distance now mate of the 100 hurdle lol... you can almost taste it !!!


Will be chuffed to bits when i get that chap!

Then i'll want that little bit more


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> Will be chuffed to bits when i get that chap!
> 
> Then i'll want that little bit more


of course you will mate, and get more you will , then more, then some more !!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> 31 this year :sad:


haha you old [email protected] :tongue: natty booster might be good for you then, be intrigued to see how it goes for ya my older bro is getting close to the 30s so might suggest for him if you find it makes a difference.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

now about that belt........ :crying:

deadlifts

60x10

100x5

140x1

160x1

180x1  was all going so well.....

at first i took 20kg off and was gonna do some triples. but, just before i started, i decided to have another crack at 180....

strapped myself to the bar, began to lift..... and then something decided to go 'pop' in the bottom of my back 

rather quite hurt, i'll be honest. let go of the bar, slowly (very very slowly) straightened up. the pain was pretty much taking my breath away. sat down for a couple minutes, then took all the [email protected] plates off the bar... which hurt....

but still thought i'd do a few sets of lat pull downs! (figured i'd do a bit of lat work, why not?? )

10platesx10

12platesx8

14platesx7

after that, figured i'd let the pain win this one :sad: hobbled to the changing rooms and got changed....

at the moment, walking up and down stairs (to be fair, walking in general) hurts a fair bit!

should probably get myself a decent belt this weekend! :lol: hopefully should be all good again for monday


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

get some anti inflams in ya see how you feel in morning mate .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> get some anti inflams in ya see how you feel in morning mate .


sounds like a plan, if i've got any in!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

paul81 said:


> now about that belt........ :crying:
> 
> deadlifts
> 
> ...


Ouch ! hope for your sake it does sort itself ... does the pain run down your leg, or is it just in the lower back area ... ?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Ouch ! hope for your sake it does sort itself ... does the pain run down your leg, or is it just in the lower back area ... ?


top of my left leg feels quite weak, hence a nice little limp at the moment. pain itself is just sat at the bottom of my back


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

paul81 said:


> top of my left leg feels quite weak, hence a nice little limp at the moment. pain itself is just sat at the bottom of my back


anti imflammatories then ... and see what happens to the pain, if it starts spreading then you may have popped a disc.....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

see you in a couple more months mate X


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Greshie said:


> anti imflammatories then ... and see what happens to the pain, if it starts spreading then you may have popped a disc.....


yeah shall see how i am in the morning.... hopefully will be able to walk it off. cant imagine i'd have popped a disc, would have thought i'd be in more pain?



flinty90 said:


> see you in a couple more months mate X


lol! :lol: nah, not just yet anyway, not until i'm in plaster


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Greshie said:


> anti imflammatories then ... and see what happens to the pain, if it starts spreading then you may have popped a disc.....


very possible .

im not sure a pop would be heard mine didnt although thats not saying it wont happen .

it could be a tendon tear they pop .

id say hot bath anti inflams and early night maybe even try stretching the spine if it dont hurt to much .

defo doctors tomorrow if no better .


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

ewen said:


> very possible .
> 
> im not sure a pop would be heard mine didnt although thats not saying it wont happen .
> 
> ...


Quite agree ^^^^


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

i've already got friday off work anyway, so if needs be i'll nip down there then.

funny thing is, my office at work is up some stairs..... gonna be a fun day tomorrow! :lol: :no:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

for future reference, is a neoprene belt okay for me, or would i need a leather one?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> for future reference, is a neoprene belt okay for me, or would i need a leather one?


neoprene are good for keeping muscles warm but a leather/suede belt is best once broken in of course .

ok so you walk around tomorrow and you compress a bust disc even more trust me it will cripple you for a while , dont wait til friday to see a doc if its bad .

as for pain from busting a disc it will hurt like fcuk in the morning , if it is hitting the nerve you will cry .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> neoprene are good for keeping muscles warm but a leather/suede belt is best once broken in of course .
> 
> ok so you walk around tomorrow and you compress a bust disc even more trust me it will cripple you for a while , dont wait til friday to see a doc if its bad .
> 
> as for pain from busting a disc it will hurt like fcuk in the morning , if it is hitting the nerve you will cry .


fair point, i'll have to see what the pains like in the morning then


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hopefully the pain will ease , but don't mess about with your back, if it's not better then see your GP to be on the safe side.............


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh fck who was telling you to wear a belt 

Really hope it aint as bad as could be mate all the best


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

yeah, shall get it looked at if its not eased up tomorrow. prefer this to get sorted sooner rather than later.... that 180 needs to get lifted again


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Oh fck who was telling you to wear a belt
> 
> Really hope it aint as bad as could be mate all the best


cheers chap, fingers crossed. hasnt put me off deadlifting just yet though, lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hope all is okay mate


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Morning update

Backs quite stiff this morning, but walkings easier than it was. Surprisingly slept well last night, probably thanks to the 2 nytol and 2 ibuprofen beforehand 

Shall carry on with the ibuprofen every few hours and take it from there


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

paul81 said:


> Morning update
> 
> Backs quite stiff this morning, but walkings easier than it was. Surprisingly slept well last night, probably thanks to the 2 nytol and 2 ibuprofen beforehand
> 
> Shall carry on with the ibuprofen every few hours and take it from there


Good ! hopefully it's just a sprain that will ease off with some gentle exercise and pain killers


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Good ! hopefully it's just a sprain that will ease off with some gentle exercise and pain killers


Hoping so, encouraging signs so far. Just gonna take it easy for the next few days and see where i'm at monday. If im still the slightest bit unsure, it'll be very light squats at best.

Cheers G


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

paul81 said:


> Hoping so, encouraging signs so far. Just gonna take it easy for the next few days and see where i'm at monday. If im still the slightest bit unsure, it'll be very light squats at best.
> 
> Cheers G


The thing to do is to do some gentle stretching etc over the next few days , the worst thing would be to sit down and put your feet up ............


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Greshie said:


> The thing to do is to do some gentle stretching etc over the next few days , the worst thing would be to sit down and put your feet up ............


What stretches would you recommend?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

paul81 said:


> What stretches would you recommend?


I'm not an expert and I'm sure there are more qualified peeps on here who could advise, but I would just try to gently manipulate the affected area and keep it mobile


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

so whats peoples opinions on this belt? i know first hand the other type buckles can be a b!tch to undo when put on tight, so this quick buckle interests me

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Power-Lifting-Weightlifting-Fitness-Belt-Leather-Large-/110315436484?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item19af4ff9c4


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Paul, it depends on how much you value your back.

If you couldn't give a toss, then go ahead and buy one of those cheap-ass lame things,

or, if you do

get one of these


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> so whats peoples opinions on this belt? i know first hand the other type buckles can be a b!tch to undo when put on tight, so this quick buckle interests me
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Power-Lifting-Weightlifting-Fitness-Belt-Leather-Large-/110315436484?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item19af4ff9c4


Looks good to me mate. Make sure you get the right size cause they can vary abit.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Paul, it depends on how much you value your back.
> 
> If you couldn't give a toss, then go ahead and buy one of those cheap-ass lame things,
> 
> ...


Yeah can't go wrong with a strengthshop one I reckon. I got the one off there for £40 and is great main thing is its 10mm belt for extra support.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

or put your hand in your pocket you tight cnut and get one of these


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

yay, 50 quid on a belt....... :huh:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> or put your hand in your pocket you tight cnut and get one of these


you sir, are f**king ridiculous!! :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It's your back dude...Just use a leather one from primark..Nice and cheap...£3.50


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> It's your back dude...Just use a leather one from primark..Nice and cheap...£3.50


maybe 2 of those WOULD work....... :mellow:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

That looks the nuts Tass think when (or if!) Im squatting 200kg+ Ill invest in one of those proper ratchet belt probably not necessary but fckit looks the bees


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

paul81 said:


> yay, 50 quid on a belt....... :huh:


So you think nothing of pi55ing away £80-100 on a Saturday night out with nothing to show for it but a hangover and a chilli sauce stain on your shirt, but won't spend £50 on something that will protect your back and last years?

You need to sort out your priorities young man.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> So you think nothing of pi55ing away £80-100 on a Saturday night out with nothing to show for it but a hangover and a chilli sauce stain on your shirt, but won't spend £50 on something that will protect your back and last years?
> 
> You need to sort out your priorities young man.


dad?? :lol: :lol:

but in all serious, i AM looking at the 50 quid one... just wondering what size to get though, im a 32 waist, but think you get a bit bigger size for belt dont you?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Dunno mate...None of the fcukers are big enough to go round my huge girth.

Wardy...?

Edit..Tass dreams of the day of having a 32" waist


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Dunno mate...None of the fcukers are big enough to go round my huge girth.
> 
> Wardy...?


i'm thinking i'd go for the large one 32-38''

will wait to hear from voices of experience first though


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> i'm thinking i'd go for the large one 32-38''
> 
> will wait to hear from voices of experience first though


think 32-38 would be pushing it whats the size down? remember its going above your hips.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> think 32-38 would be pushing it whats the size down? remember its going above your hips.


28-34''


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> 28-34''


Hmmm I think I got the 32-38 one and im a 33 waist so that might be best esp if you decide to bulk at some point if in doubt give em a call.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Hmmm I think I got the 32-38 one and im a 33 waist so that might be best esp if you decide to bulk at some point if in doubt give em a call.


i've pinged them an email, but yeah think the 32-38 size might be the way to go.

wont be able to afford to bulk, spent all my food budget on the belt :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

paul81 said:


> i've pinged them an email, but yeah think the 32-38 size might be the way to go.
> 
> wont be able to afford to bulk, spent all my food budget on the belt :lol: :lol:


You'll have to start eating mud if you wanna bulk :lol:


----------

